# WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hi,

meine MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G möchte gern eine Wasserkühlung. Dies sind die aktuellen Ideen für die Komponenten (danke an @IICARUS):

Water Block: Barrow LRC2.0 full coverage GPU Water Block (bestellt)
Pumpe: MagiCool DCP450M
Pumpen-Entkopplung: ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2
Radiator:  MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim 360 mm
3 x Radiator-Lüfter: Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Lüfter 120mm
Lüfteranschluss: Flexa FP3S PWM Verteiler-Kabel (3 Lüfter)
6 x Schlauchanschluss: G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel
2 x Schlauch: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm 1m
Kühlflüssigkeit: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l 

Ist das so weit erst mal schlüssig für euch? Fehlt was?

Viele Grüße, nilssohn


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Lüfter würde ich diese nehmen: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm
Sind sehr gute Lüfter die auch noch dazu sehr gut aussehen. Mit diesen Lüfter kannst guten Druck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufbauen so das nicht so viel Luft wieder zurück durch dem Lüfter strömt. Dazu sind sie noch sehr leise und verursachen keine Lager Geräusche.

Ich selbst habe diese verbaut:
Noctua NF-F12-PWM Luefter - 120mm
Noctua NF-P12-PWM Luefter - 120mm

Sind auch gute Lüfter.
Leide gab es die schwarzen Lüfter als ich mir meine kaufte noch nicht.

Bei den redux Lüfter soll es manchmal auch zu Geräusche aus dem Lager geben.
Zumindest was ich dazu schon mal gelesen haben.


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Lüfter würde ich diese nehmen: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm
> Sind sehr gute Lüfter die auch noch dazu sehr gut aussehen.



Die Info kommt goldrichtig auch für die M-Umbauten bei ..
Danke


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Lüfter würde ich diese nehmen: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm


Klar, besser (und noch teurer) geht immer. Danke, ich denk drüber nach.

Pumpe/AGB möchte ich auf den Gehäuseboden in den 3,5"-Käfig stellen (im Bild rechts unten).
Ist das sinnvoll?  Wie befestige ich das Gerät? Bleibt es dicht, auch wenn ich den Rechner für Umbauten mal auf die Seite lege?

Edit: Befestigung ist geklärt, steht in der Produktbeschreibung: _"Im Lieferumfang befindet sich zudem ein Pumpenhalter mit Brackets zur Befestigung an einem Festplattenkäfig."_.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Falls du auch mal deine CPU mit Kühlen möchtest müsstest du zwei Anschlüsse mehr haben, statt 2 Meter besser 3 Meter Schlauch und dann ein Kühler deiner Wahl.
Z.B. EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO RED Edition oder EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX

Und dann wäre noch ein 280er oder 360er Radiator auch besser.
Natürlich hierzu dann auch noch zwei Schlauchanschlüsse mit dazu nehmen.

Kannst aber auch jederzeit nachträglich erweitern.

EDIT:

Hier im Forum wurde berichtet das die neuen Papst Lüfter auch gut sein sollen. 
Arctic P12 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 120mm


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Falls du auch mal deine CPU mit Kühlen möchtest


Die CPU wird derzeit gut und leise mit Luft gekühlt bei 4,9 GHz 24/7. Bedarf an noch mehr Leistung und damit besserer Kühlung wird voraussichtlich erst entstehen, wenn ein künftiger 120- oder 144 MHz-Monitor mindestens ebenso viele FPS von CPU und GPU fordert. Das ist heute überhaupt noch nicht abzusehen, weil ich glücklich mit meiner angejahrten 22"-Phalanx bin.  Gut aber, dass die Erweiterungsmöglichkeit besteht.


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

hier erstmal der Test:
PWM Fan Roundup: 24 120 mm Fans Tested - Overclockers

Bei IIcarus fehlt der Link ins Forum zum Lüfter. Man kommt nur auf die Kaufseite.
Aber die Leute im Luxx sind echt angetan.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke. Das Roundup ist sehr umfangreich, allerdings auch zweieinhalb Jahre alt. Daher fehlen z.B. die beiden Noctua-Modelle, die hier genannt wurden.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> hier erstmal der Test:
> PWM Fan Roundup: 24 120 mm Fans Tested - Overclockers
> 
> Bei IIcarus fehlt der Link ins Forum zum Lüfter. Man kommt nur auf die Kaufseite.
> Aber die Leute im Luxx sind echt angetan.


Link kann ich keinen bieten, das wurde mal im WaKü Sammelthema mit berichtet.
Das Thema ist aber so groß so das es fast unmöglich ist bestimmte Inhalte zu finden.

Aber vielleicht meldet sich jemand noch dazu der mehr dazu aussagen kann.



nilssohn schrieb:


> Die CPU wird derzeit gut und leise mit Luft gekühlt bei 4,9 GHz 24/7. Bedarf an noch mehr Leistung und damit besserer Kühlung wird voraussichtlich erst entstehen, wenn ein künftiger 120- oder 144 MHz-Monitor mindestens ebenso viele FPS von CPU und GPU fordert. Das ist heute überhaupt noch nicht abzusehen, weil ich glücklich mit meiner angejahrten 22"-Phalanx bin.  Gut aber, dass die Erweiterungsmöglichkeit besteht.


Ja ja... das sagen alle die mal mit einer WaKü begonnen haben und dann kommt noch dies... oder jendes usw... 

Meine Grafikkarte mir Wasser zu kühlen war anfangs bei mir auch nicht mit eingeplant.
Genauso wenig mein Mora der mit unter dem Tisch steht... 

Dann klappt es auch mit schöne LEDs der Arbeitsspeicher...


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei kleinen AiO´s  , wenn man net auf Push+Pull geht helfen die Shrouds ganz gut.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...s/Shroud-Lueftervorkommer-Test-PCGHX-1179633/

Wenn Nilson keine h2o für die CPU braucht, dann gibt es ja auch kleine Komplett-Lösungen.(reicht Dicke für 240W)
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Und falls Du mal auf ne Ti oder R7 aufrüstest würde ich einfach 2x Lüfter dazu packen als P+P.
Ob die EVGA - AiO auch passt weiss man net.(ist auch nur 120er)

So ein Custom wie I hat man natürlich fürs Leben.
Dummerweise werden die Anforderungen für die CPU´s auch immer krasser, da hätte man dann Luft.
(FC-NewDawn etc.)


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja ja... das sagen alle die mal mit einer WaKü begonnen haben und dann kommt noch dies... oder jendes usw...


Ja, so wird das wohl kommen.  Schönes System!

@RX480: Danke für den Shrouds-Link. Interessant, aber nicht zwingend für mich, denke ich.

Eine Komplettlösung wie der Eiswolf wäre am Anfang meiner Überlegungen noch in Frage gekommen. Ist aber halt eine Multikartenlösung und trotzdem keine kleine Investition. Der Full Cover Block, den ich btw schon bestellt habe, scheint hingegen genau auf das Platinenlayout der MSI 2070 abgestimmt zu sein. Das sollte mich auf der sicheren Seite halten, nicht nur was die Chipkühlung betrifft, sondern vor allem bei den VRAMs, Spawas, Mosfets und weiß der Geier, was da noch alles warm werden will. Wenn ich aus Liebhaberei jetzt nochmal in die Tasche greife, will ich - im Verhältnis zum Geldeinsatz - nah am Optimum landen, was Kühlleistung und Geräuschvermeidung angeht. Das wird mit der Custom-Lösung sicher besser gelingen. Natürlich kann auch mehr dabei schief gehen. 

Ist das ein Bild von deinem System? Soso, mir die billigen Artic Fans aufschwätzen wollen und selbst fette Noctuas verbauen! Und sag mal, wie viele Stromstecker hängen da um Himmels willen an deiner Radeon?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bin nicht so ein Freund von AIOs, da auch AIOs Wasserkühlungen sind und so eine Kühlung mit der Zeit auch gewartet werden muss. Denn es lösen sich aus Material und Schlauch immer etwas und das ganze setzt sich dann als Verunreinigung im Kühler fest. Daher kann es von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig sein das Kühlwasser da immer etwas verdunstet aufgefüllt werden muss oder bei einer Wartung Schläuche problemlos ausgetauscht werden können und das ganze dann am ende auch einfacher und besser mit einem AGB aufgefüllt werden kann. Zudem sitzen die Pumpen mit auf dem Kühler und sind somit nicht entkoppelt und können dadurch immer Summ Geräusche verursachen.

Es kommt noch dazu das der Kühler den du bestellt hast Optisch nicht nur schöner aussieht sondern auch FullCover ist. Bedeutet der Kühler streckt sich von der GPU über die VRams bis hin zu den Spannungswandler. Dadurch wird alle aktiv mit Kühlflüssigkeit gekühlt. Der GPU-Kühler von Alhacool hingegen hat nur einen GPU kühler wo auch nur die GPU aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Spannungswandler und VRams werden zum Teil immer noch passiv gekühlt, da das Kühlwasser diesen Bereich nicht mit umfasst. Nur der Metallkühlkörper überträgt ein Teil mit auf dem GPU-Kühler. Das ganze ist daher auch etwas vom Luftzug im Gehäuse abhängig. Es gibt sogar dazu Optional eine Halterung für einen 80er Lüfter zu kaufen.

Vorteil von Alphacool ist das der Kühlkörper mit einem Grafikkarten Upgrade durch ein anderes passende ausgetauscht werden kann. Da der GPU-Kühler hierzu einfach umgebaut wird. Bei den FullCover Kühler muss halt ein neuer Kühler bei einer anderen Grafikkarte her.

Shrouds sind gut wegen dem Toten Punkt des Motors, aber hier müssen dann auch längere Schrauben verbaut werden.
Meine Lüfter drehen so langsam das sie keine Vibration verursachen und so musste ich auch keine Shrouds mit verbauen.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der GPU-Kühler von Alhacool hingegen hat nur einen GPU kühler wo auch nur die GPU aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Spannungswandler und VRams werden zum Teil immer noch passiv gekühlt, da das Kühlwasser diesen Bereich nicht mit umfasst. Nur der Metallkühlkörper überträgt ein Teil mit auf dem GPU-Kühler. Das ganze ist daher auch etwas vom Luftzug im Gehäuse abhängig. Es gibt sogar dazu Optional eine Halterung für einen 80er Lüfter zu kaufen.


Einen positiven Effekt haben auch diese Allround-Kühler natürlich, wie der User @m0nsky bei overclock.net zu berichten weiß. Aber wie gesagt, nur passive Kühlung oder ein popeliger Lüfter für die "großen Unbekannten" VRAM und SpaWas: Wegen des geschärften Bios' wär mir das zu heiß.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich mache mir daher auch bei meinen ganzen OCs was ich betreibe weniger Sorgen da mir bekannt ist das auch alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird.
Natürlich sind die Kühler von Alhacool auch ganz ok, aber ich bevorzuge wegen der Kühlung und der Optik dann lieber FullCover.

EDIT, hier noch was bezüglich der Lüfter:


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ein Artic p14 im 5er Packe ist ein sehr sehr günstiger Lüfter die einen hohen statischen Druck aufweisen.Wenn man schon eine Wakue einplant, dann sind die neuen Lüfter von Artic m.m nach die Ultimative P/L Lösung(in der Preisregion schon mit FDB-Lager). Rein von der Verarbeitung her sind Noctua sicher besser nur reden wir hier von 50 bis zu 200% mehr - Preis(je nach Lüfter)
> Hier muss man sich die Frage stellen, rechtfertigt sich hier der Preis wirklich? - eher nicht


Relativ hohe Wassertemperatur


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yess!  Hoffe nur, die Karte überlebt meinen Umbau.

Edit:


IICARUS schrieb:


> hier noch was bezüglich der Lüfter:


Dort ist vom Arctic P14 die Rede, also 140 mm. In welche Radiatoren passen die denn?

Jedenfalls sind die Arctic wieder im Rennen. @RX480 hat ja bereits auf diesen Test hingewiesen (inwieweit das in Foren "normale" Zirkelverweise sind, ist eine andere Frage). Kurz hängen geblieben bin ich an dieser Stelle im Fazit: "_Dabei sind beide Lüfter zwar keine Leisetreter, aber richtig laut sind sie auch nicht._" In einem Noctua-Testbericht fände ich so was wohl nicht. Andererseits: Die drehen doch nie auch nur annähernd 1800 U/min, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Auf 140, 280, 420mm, ... Radiatoren. In deinem Fall die 12er Version: Lüfter mit Hersteller: Arctic, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Gelistet seit: ab 2018 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre als Zwischenhändler im Inland auch als Bezugsquelle ohne Zoll und schneller Lieferung infrage gekommen: 

Nvidia RTX Wasserkühler: Bykski | eZModding

Bykski MSI RTX 2070 ARMOR Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Dort ist vom Arctic P14 die Rede, also 140 mm. In welche Radiatoren passen die denn?


Stimmt, hatte ich jetzt nicht mit dran gedacht, aber gibt es bestimmt auch als 120er Lüfter.
Die Radiatoren werden wie die Lüfter benannt oder berechnet... z.B. 280er sind 2x140er oder 360er sind 3x 120er und 420er sind 3x140er usw.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wäre als Zwischenhändler im Inland auch als Bezugsquelle ohne Zoll und schneller Lieferung infrage gekommen:
> 
> Nvidia RTX Wasserkühler: Bykski | eZModding
> 
> Bykski MSI RTX 2070 ARMOR Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com



Das hab ich nicht gefunden!  So ein Ärger, auf das große A und den Überseetransport hätte ich gern verzichtet. Tut mir leid.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Schau mal hier rein was über die Arctic Lüfter berichtet wird.
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren werden wie die Lüfter benannt oder berechnet... z.B. 280er sind 2x140er oder 360er sind 3x 120er und 420er sind 3x140er usw.


Klar.  Arithmetik 4. Klasse?

Das heißt, wenn ich breiter als 120 kann, bin ich variabel und sollte einfach nach maximaler Fläche entscheiden.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Richtig, macht sich aber dann wieder im Preis mit aus, da Radiatoren und Lüfter mehr kosten.
Zudem musst du immer auf der Herstellerseite des Gehäuse schauen ob solch ein Radiator überhaupt rein passt, denn nur die Tatsache das solche Gehäuse Lüfter verbaut werden können hat nichts zu sagen. Radiatoren sind nämlich etwas größer als nur die Lüfter die drauf verbaut werden.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Man kann seine Graka auch bei Alphacool einsenden und bekommt dann einen kostenlosen Waterblock
und für 50,-€ Aufpreis die 240er AiO dazu.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

Würde natürlich vorher anfragen, ob die Armor dafür geht.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig, macht sich aber dann wieder im Preis mit aus, da Radiatoren und Lüfter mehr kosten.


Es bleibt bei 360 mm. Hab im Luxx ein altes Wakü-User Review zu meinem Gehäuse gefunden.



RX480 schrieb:


> Man kann seine Graka auch bei Alphacool einsenden und bekommt dann einen kostenlosen Waterblock
> und für 50,-€ Aufpreis die 240er AiO dazu.


Sofern noch kein Kühler existiert, der laut Alphacool "passt" und entschieden wird, diesen Kühler zu bauen. Aber das darf nun jemand anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Der empfohlene MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim 360 mm ist erst Ende März wieder lieferbar. Falls ich so lange nicht warten möchte: Ist der G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm eine gute Alternative? Die 16-FPI-Lamellen sollten doch gut zu den druckvollen Arctic P12 PWM PST passen?

Was ist eigentlich mit gefärbter Flüssigkeit? Wenn schon bunt, dann lieber farbige Schläuche, oder?

Edit: weiß wäre gut zum weißen Gehäuse. Ist aber lieferbar gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Von XSPC gibt es was, ist aber teuer und rutscht anscheinend gern von den Anschlüssen, wie hier und hier berichtet wird. Dafür dann sicherheitshalber auf XSPC-Anschlüsse wechseln?


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Wenn schon bunt, dann lieber farbige Schläuche, oder?



Sieht schonmal net schlecht aus in Deinem Gehäuse, was Da so gänge. Schöner Link von Dir.
Wenns Gehäuse auf dem Tisch steht würde ich auch einen Bodenlüfter einbauen.
Hinten wohl eher nur IN, dafür oben der große Radi für die CPU, finde ich besser.

Alternativ Lightshow mit wechselnder Farbe gibts bei IIcarus im Review.
[Review] MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Der empfohlene MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim 360 mm ist erst Ende März wieder lieferbar. Falls ich so lange nicht warten möchte: Ist der G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm eine gute Alternative? Die 16-FPI-Lamellen sollten doch gut zu den druckvollen Arctic P12 PWM PST passen?
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit gefärbter Flüssigkeit? Wenn schon bunt, dann lieber farbige Schläuche, oder?
> 
> Edit: weiß wäre gut zum weißen Gehäuse. Ist aber lieferbar gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Von XSPC gibt es was, ist aber teuer und rutscht anscheinend gern von den Anschlüssen, wie hier und hier berichtet wird. Dafür dann sicherheitshalber auf XSPC-Anschlüsse wechseln?



Der Radiator ist eine gute Alternative. Es sind auch Silikon-Pads zur Abdichtung und Lüfterentkopplung dabei. 

Beim Schlauch und der Flüssigkeit ist das Thema Weichmacher und Einfärbung der Komponenten interessant.
Unproblematisch und bewährt hat sich der bereits vorgeschlagene transparente Mayhems Ultra Clear mit der Flüssigkeit AC Double Protect Ultra: https://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_45&XTCsid=kimu2nq9drmu9dddcj8ltsqtj1k7nbl3

Schau dir aber vorher die Produktbilder in der Artikelbeschreibung an, da die Farben im Vergleich "Flasche vs. Schlauch" teilweise leicht unterschiedlich ausfallen.



> *Hinweis:* Bitte beachten Sie, dass die gefärbten  Double Protect Ultra Fertigmischungen in der Flasche optisch dunkler  wirken als im Schlauch. Vergleichen Sie hierzu das zweite Bild, bei dem  sich das Gemisch in einem Schlauch befindet.



Beispiel Orange:

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53117.jpg

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53117_2.jpg


Gelb

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53115.jpg

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53115_2.jpg


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei mir habe ich das Double Protect Ultra 1l - gelb befüllt und damit habe ich keine Probleme bisher.
Das hat mir nichts eingefärbt und sieht dazu auch gut aus.

Habe letztens ein Kühler meiner alten Grafikkarte verkauft und habe alle Rückstände problemlos gereinigt bekommen.
Lass ich das Kühlwasser ab sind die Schläuche auch nicht eingefärbt. Mir ist sogar mal auf dem Teppich geflossen was ich auch entfernt bekommen habe.

Mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch hat sich bei mir selbst nach 2 Jahren keine Weichmacher am Kühler abgesetzt.
Daher ist es eines der Schläuche was ich als Transparent gerne weiter empfehle.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke euch. Klare Mayhems-Schläuche mit hell gefärbter aqua computer Flüssigkeit also. Ich bin aber noch nicht weg von weißen Schläuchen. Alles transparent ist ein bisschen langweilig, bunt hab ich schon als RGB-Gebimmel, also wäre weiß zum weißen Gehäuse perfekt.

Andere Fragen:

In den GraKa-Kühler kann ich mit den Schläuchen unten rein und oben raus, oder? 
 Radiator im Deckel mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten oder nach vorn? 
 Wenn dann die Pumpe mit dem AGB im 3,5"-Käfig steht, sollte ich ohne 45/90°-Anschlüsse auskommen, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ja aber diese Schläuche enthalten meist viel Weichmacher und du machst dir kein Gefallen wenn du ein halbes Jahr später Kühler zerlegen musst und deine Radiatoren zum Reinigen ausbauen musst. Daher würde ich nur Schlauch verbauen was Weichmacherfrei ist oder nur wenig enthält. 

Oder du verbaust dir HardTubing... 

An Radiator und Grafikkarte ist es im Grunde egal wo du rein und wieder raus gehst.
Die Anschlüsse an den Radiatoren immer so auswählen so wie du sie am besten verbauen kannst oder haben möchtest. Nicht alle Radiatoren haben auf allen Seiten Anschlüsse, daher wirst du auch nicht immer so viele Möglichkeiten dazu haben.

Ob du Winkel oder Winkelanschlüsse brauchst lässt sich im Voraus immer sehr schwer erkennen.
Ich selbst habe keine Winkelanschlüsse verwendet, aber Adapter worauf die Anschlüsse verschraubt werden können.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat..."Anschlüsse / Schläuche"/"Anschlüsse Zubehör"


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

- Links muss der Zulauf ran, wegen der optimalen Flussrichtung. Ob du den Anschluss dann oben oder unten setzt, spielt keine Rolle. Fällt mir gerade erneut auf, das Barrow die VRM nicht direkt überströmt. Ist kein Drama, funktioniert bei den ALC GPX Kühlern auch recht gut. Ich kann solche Sparmaßnahmen bei Barrow GPU Kühlern nur nicht ganz nachvollziehen , da deren Anschlüsse ja eigentlich gute Ware sind.
- Ob hinten oder vorne ist egal. Sollte nach dem Foto beides gehen.
- Ja, wenn du den Schlauch durch die 3,5“ Käfigwand legen kannst.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja aber diese Schläuche enthalten meist viel Weichmacher und du machst dir kein Gefallen wenn du ein halbes Jahr später Kühler zerlegen musst und deine Radiatoren zum Reinigen ausbauen musst. Daher würde ich nur Schlauch verbauen was Weichmacherfrei ist oder nur wenig enthält.


Was hältst du denn von diesen Aussagen? Marketing? Oder kann man das riskieren?



> Oder du verbaust dir HardTubing...


No way, ich bin Anfänger.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du den Schlauch durch die 3,5“ Käfigwand legen kannst.


Das sollte möglich sein. Danke!

Edit:
Noch was: Vereinzelt wird vorgeschlagen, ein Ablassventil in den Kreislauf einzubauen, um die Wartung/Wasserwechsel zu vereinfachen. Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich diesen Schlauch nicht kenne.
Vielleicht kann jemand anderes was mit dazu beitragen.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, die von dir empfohlenen klaren Mayhems-Schläuche mit  weißer Pastellfarbe zu verwenden. Die Erfahrungen scheinen nicht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich würde den weißen Schlauch und klare Flüssigkeit nehmen statt umgekehrt. Erfahrungswerte fehlen mir aber zu beiden Varianten.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Oder ich verschiebe das Farbthema auf einen späteren Umbau und starte farblos bei Tubings und Wasser. So schick wie in manch anderen Gehäusen wird's bei mir eh nie aussehen. 

Das wäre dann der Warenkorb am Beispiel Caseking.

Bei den als "bestellt" markierten Produkten im Warenkorb heißt es ausweichen:

- Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black
- Schlauch Mayhems Ultra Clear 16/10mm (ID 3/8"- OD 5/8")

Ok so?


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ja. Wenn es schwarze Anschlüsse sein sollen, die bei Caseking lieferbar sind:


XSPC Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm V2 - matt-schwarz

Der Mayhems UV White ist hier nur in 13/10 und 19/13 als lagernd gelistet.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn es schwarze Anschlüsse sein sollen


Ja,  so viel Style sollte sein.  Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Gut, da passt der weiße Schlauch natürlich gut rein.

Ein Ablassventil über ein T-Tück und einen Kugelhahn macht den Wasserwechsel leichter. Selber nutze ich keinen, weil ich wegen externen Radiatoren Schnellkupplungen einsetzte. Darüber bekommt man das Kühlmittel auch entspannt aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Für mein "Starterkit" genügt aber T-Stück/Ablassventil? Wenn überhaupt?

Edit: Dann könnte als Schmalspurlösung ein Absperrhahn mit Schlauchanschluss rechts und links dienen, oder?

Warenkorb. Wird immer teurer.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ablassen musst du an der tiefsten Stelle mit einplanen und selbst dann bekommst nicht alles komplett raus.

Hierzu kannst es machen wie es dir lieber ist. Bei mir ist ein T-Stück an der Pumpe dran und dazu brauche ich auch ein Doppelnippel Adapter, also ein Adapter was auf beiden Seiten ein Gewinde beinhaltet damit ich das T-Stück an die Pumpe schrauben kann. Dieser Adapter ist dann drehbar damit ich das T-Stück auch zurecht drehen kann. Dann könnte ich mit einem zweiten Doppelgewinde Adapter erneut ans T-Stück dran gehen damit ich den Kugelhahn dran schrauben kann. In meinem Fall bin ich aber ohne Doppelgewindeadapter direkt mit Schlauch und Anschluss dran gegangen und habe ein Schlauchstück auf die andere Seite des Gehäuse verlegt und dort bin ich dann erst mittels Schlauchanschluss direkt an den Kugelhahn dran gegangen. Da ich von dort aus besser an den Kugelhahn dran komme.

Du kannst dir auch ein Schlauch mit Schraubverschluss verlegen und einfach den Verschluss abmachen zu ablassen.
Kugelhahn ist daher eher Luxus was man sich so zum besseren ablassen verbauen kann. In diesem Fall müsstest du ja auch irgendwo mit dran gehen und wenn keine andere Möglichkeit wie AGB oder sonst was bestehen muss auch das ganze mit einem T-Stück bewerkstelligt werden.

Oder du lässt den Schlauch von der CPU etwas länger und nimmt den kompletten Kühler  ab und ziehst dann außerhalb des Gehäuse erst den Schlauch ab.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch ein Schlauch mit Schraubverschluss verlegen und einfach den Verschluss abmachen zu ablassen.


Wo nehme ich den Anschluss für diesen "Ablass-Schlauch" her? Von einer Y-Weiche?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

So was z.B. 10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black nickel | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Also Schlauch dran und dann musst du natürlich irgendwo mit an dein Loop mit dran gehen.
Z.B. über einem T-Stück: Anschlussoption Messing TEE T-Stueck G1/4" - black nickel | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du siehst an diesen Adpater kannst du mit zwei Schläuche und Anschlüsse dran und an einem musst du z.B. an deine Pumpe dran.
Damit das ganze verschraubt werden kann brauchst du zwei Gewinde: Phobya Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - black nickel | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder statt mit Verschluss halt mit Kugelhahn.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich hab meinen Ablasshahn unsichtbar an der Rückseite und dessen Tiefpunkt verbaut.
Hier sieht man übrigens was IIcarus meint, mit dem drehbaren Doppelnippel, damit der Ablasshahn drehbar bleibt. Ist bei mir nicht so, darum steht er auch leicht schräg.
Im Endausbau ist einfach nur ein Verschlusstopfen bei mir drauf, zum Ablassen dreh ich den Stopfen ab und setze ein Schlauchanschluss + Schlauch drauf. Kugelhahn auf und ab gehts.
Ich hatte halt keine Lust auf einen die meiste Zeit rumliegenden blinden Schlauch, und 100%ig wollte ich dem Kugelhahn nicht vertrauen, darum der Verschluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Habe auch sicherheitshalber ein Verschluss mit drauf geschraubt.
Alleine schon deswegen das man versehentlich dran kommen kann.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke euch.

Wenn ich also wie @IICARUS direkt an der Pumpe abzweige, aber ohne Hahn auskommen möchte, brauche ich


1 x 10mm  (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black  nickel | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung |  Aquatuning Germany 
1 x Anschlussoption Messing TEE T-Stueck G1/4" - black nickel | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 
2 x  Phobya Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - black nickel | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 
So richtig? Sorry, wenn die Frage etwas einfältig klingt. Sobald ich die Einzelteile mal in der Hand halte, wird das sicher sehr viel klarer.

Das tote Schlauchende plane ich gedanklich mit 15-20 cm Länge ein. Kann ich gut auf dem Gehäuseboden verstecken. Wenn dann mal eine Wartung ansteht, kommt der Rechner auf einen Tisch, ich hänge das Schlauchende raus und lasse laufen. Wie im richtigen Leben. 

Noch eine Verständnisfrage: Die Leistung der Pumpe wird wie ein 3-Pin-Lüfter über die Spannung gesteuert? Und über die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards komme ich da ran?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Wassertemperatur abzugreifen, ohne eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung einzubauen? Oder ist dazu ein 2-Pin-Anschluss nötig, den mein MSI Z370 SLI Plus  wohl nicht hat? Gibt es anderes notwendiges Zubehör, über das bisher noch nicht gesprochen wurde?


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Das tote Schlauchende plane ich gedanklich mit 15-20 cm Länge ein. Kann ich gut auf dem Gehäuseboden verstecken. Wenn dann mal eine Wartung ansteht, kommt der Rechner auf einen Tisch, ich hänge das Schlauchende raus und lasse laufen. Wie im richtigen Leben.


 OT: ich hoffe du hast im wahren Leben keinen Knick in der Optik 



> Noch eine Verständnisfrage: Die Leistung der Pumpe wird wie ein 3-Pin-Lüfter über die Spannung gesteuert? Und über die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards komme ich da ran?


nein, Strom für die Pumpe kommt vom SATA-Stecker, und auf dem 3-Pin liegt nur das Tacho-Signal zur Kontrolle der Drehzahl, aber nix mit Spannungsregelung oder gar PWM.

Ich verweise jetzt mal kurz und knapp: Luxx Sammelbeitrag zur MC DCP450



> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Wassertemperatur abzugreifen, ohne eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung einzubauen? Oder ist dazu ein 2-Pin-Anschluss nötig, den mein MSI Z370 SLI Plus  wohl nicht hat? Gibt es anderes notwendiges Zubehör, über das bisher noch nicht gesprochen wurde?


Dazu hätte dein MB einen 2pin Anschluss gebraucht, den du nicht hast.

Was stellst du dir denn darunter vor, die Wassertemp zu kennen und was möchtest du damit regeln?
Im Normalfall werden die Lüfter geregelt, Pumpen (sofern die Möglichkeit besteht, bei der DCP450 eben nur mit Umbau) werden fest eingestellt, so dass x l/h Durchfluss herrschen und hauptsächlich die Störgeräusche und Vibrationen nicht stattfinden.
Lüfter NUR nach Wassertemp. regeln, ohne die Raum-/Lufttemperatur zu kennen, macht im Extremunterschied (Winter-Sommer) keinen Sinn. Da im Sommer alleine die Raumtemperatur schon bei >30° liegen kann, und kälter bekommst du kein Kühlmedium mit dem reinen Wärmetauscher Luft/Wasser.
Beispiel, unter Annahme eines gleichen Deltas:
Winter, Raum 22, Wasser 26, Lüfter platt gesagt erst ab Wasser >35° 100%
Sommer, Raum 30, Wasser 34, da werden die Lüfter selbst im Idle so gut wie auf 100% fahren

Da es dir aber nur um deine GPU geht, würde ich die Lüfterdes Radiators über die GPU Temp regeln lassen, z.B. mit Speedfan.
Ansonsten wärst du als kleine Variante bei einem Aquacomputer Quadro, dort lassen sich auch bis zu 4 2Pin Tempsensoren anbinden.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das mit den Anschlüsse bezüglich dem Ablassen passt so.
Temperatur müsstest du ein Temperatursensor mit einbauen und dann müsste eine Steuerung her mit der du die Temperatur einschleußen kannst. Dann könntest du auch die Lüfter per Wassertemperatur regeln lassen.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256
Sensor: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer VISION 53219

Die Pumpe musst du normal nicht regeln da sie anscheint sehr leise sein soll.
Regeln geht nur per Umbau der Stromversorgung da alles per SATA-Kabel angeschlossen wird.
Sonst müsstest du eine andere Pumpe haben, z.B.  : EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe

Und hier kommen wir langsam in dem Bereich wieso eine Wakü meist viel kostet, da je nach Ausstattung die Preise ansteigen.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

@GMJ:
Danke für deine Hinweise und den Link.  Ich dachte, es sei eine gute Idee, die Wassertemperatur zu kennen, um möglichen Problemen auf die Spur zu kommen. Muss aber keineswegs sein. 



GMJ schrieb:


> Strom für die Pumpe kommt vom SATA-Stecker, und auf dem 3-Pin liegt nur das Tacho-Signal zur Kontrolle der Drehzahl, aber nix mit Spannungsregelung oder gar PWM.


Mit "Kontrolle" meinst du also die Anzeige der Drehzahl? Muss ich dafür einen wertvollen Lüfteranschluss hergeben?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das mit den Anschlüsse bezüglich dem Ablassen passt so.


Dann wird das - sofern es keine Einwände gibt - heute meine Bestellung:
- Caseking
- Aquatuning
- Mayhems

Es muss nun also doch der weiße Schlauch sein.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Du fragst da den falschen, ich bin schon WaKü süchtig und ich will die Wassertemperatur kennen 
Aber im Ernst: für dein Vorhaben reicht es, die GPU Temp im Auge zu behalten, da du ja auch nur diese kühlst.
Die meisten AiOs haben auch keinen Temp. Sensor, da wird auch nur die Komponententemp überwacht und die Pumpendrehzahl.

Wenn du die Drehzahl der Pumpe sehen möchtest, wirst du das Tachosignal anschließen müssen.
Dein Board hat ja aber auch einen 4pin Header für eine WaKü Pumpe, daran kannst den 3pin ja auch anschließen und bekommst die Drehzahl mit, es muss ja kein Fan Header sein.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ein PWM-Lüfteranschluss ist ja noch kostbarer! 

Im Ernst: Wenn die Pumpendrehzahl nicht zu verändern ist, muss ich sie ja auch nicht unbedingt kennen. Da könnte ich ja höchstens prüfen, ob sie zu den Specs passt.

Die drei Radiatorlüfter hänge ich zusammen und dann an? DC oder PWM?
Edit: Ich ziehe die Frage zurück. PWM.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jup, wissen musst du diese nicht, andererseits hast du doch auch genug?!

Wegen den Lüftern: Schau dir deinen Warenkorb und den Auszug aus deinem Handbuch zum z370 SLI plus an, ich denke, du findest die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Schau dir deinen Warenkorb und den Auszug aus deinem Handbuch zum z370 SLI plus an, ich denke, du findest die Antwort


Derzeit hängt einer der beiden CPU-Lüfter an PUMP_FAN, glaube ich. Um den frei zu bekommen, werde ich beide an CPU_FAN hängen.

Ich habe noch einen Y-Adapter dafür. Ein Anschluss hat vier, der andere drei Pins, siehe Bild. Das ist in Ordnung und passt, weil das Tachosignal zwischen den Lüftern nicht weitergegeben wird, richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMJ (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Das ist in Ordnung und passt, weil das Tachosignal zwischen den Lüftern nicht weitergegeben wird, richtig?


jop, ist ja bei dem Kabel für deine 3 Radi Lüfter nicht anders. 12V, Masse und PWM geht durch, Tacho nur vom ersten.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ok, alles bestellt. Herzlichen Dank bis hierher! To be continued ...


----------



## GMJ (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Gerne, und viel Spaß damit [emoji4]
Bei Fragen, einfach melden, ansonsten welcome to the WaKü zone [emoji106]


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Berichte nachdem du alles verbaut hast.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich bin sehr sicher, dass ihr hier vorher von mir hört.


----------



## GMJ (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*


und Bilder nicht vergessen 

Wir können ja auch schon mal Komponenten vorbereiten für die CPU Kühlung, einmal angesteckt...


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

... und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, ...


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Um mich selbst wegen @IICARUS‘ Bedenken bzgl. Weichmacher im Schlauch zu beruhigen, hier unkommentiert die per Google Translate eingedeutschte Produktbeschreibung des Schlauchs:

„_Mayhems UV White Tubing ist extrem vielseitig mit neuen "Polymer Additives", die keine Weichmacher in das System auslaugen. Die chemische Zusammensetzung dieses neuen farbigen Schlauchs wurde noch nie verwendet und ist ein brandneues Konzept von Mayhems Solutions Limited. Mayhems undurchsichtige Schläuche wurden in Systemen getestet, die Temperaturen von bis zu 90 ° C und die Innentemperaturen der flüssigen Wärme von 65 ° C erreichen. Der UV-weiße Schlauch ist extrem flexibel und kann Wärmebelastungen weit über die Marken anderer Hersteller hinweg aufnehmen und behält seine Elastizität. Der opake Schlauch von Mayhems hat einen hervorragenden Biegeradius, der für Flüssigkeitskühlsysteme geeignet ist._

_Mayhems-gefärbte Schläuche wirken auch teilweise als Auffänger, indem sie lösliche Rückstände absorbieren, die das Erreichen des Systems und dessen Verschmutzung verhindern. Dies ist ein einzigartiges Merkmal und trägt dazu bei, die Flüssigkeit des Kühlmittels im System und die Lebensdauer der PC-Flüssigkeitskühlteile zu verlängern._

_Dieser Schlauch wird in Großbritannien entwickelt, produziert und hergestellt, wobei ausschließlich britische Fertigungstechniken und -wissen verwendet werden._

_Da unsere Schläuche offen geschlossen werden, um die Kosten niedrig zu halten, ist es ratsam, die Schläuche vor der Verwendung mit warmem Wasser zu spülen / zu reinigen, um Verunreinigungen zu entfernen.“

_Quelle


----------



## GMJ (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im Endeffekt gilt auch hier: probieren geht über studieren. 

Da m.W.n. keine Langzeittest existieren, lässt sich schlecht eine objektive Meinung abgeben. Ich würde ihn tendenziell auch eher meiden, aber wer weiß 
Könnte gut ein eingefärbter EPDM Schlauch sein, mit UV reaktiven Partikeln, bei denen ich dann schon wieder skeptisch bin, ob diese nicht auch an das Kühlkmedium abgegeben werden könnten.
Die Filterwirkung bringt mich etwas zum Lächeln, aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur keine Ahnung.

News-Artikel von Hardwaremax über Mayhems UV Tubing


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hmm, das "black nickel" der Verteilerschreben  von Aquatuning (obere Reihe) ist eher ein glanzgrau, das nicht wirklich zum mattschwarz der XSPC-Schrauben passt (untere Reihe), die darüber hinaus auch noch aufdringlich mit ihrem Schriftzug werben.

Wenn es so schwierig ist, einheitlich schwarze Befestigungen zu bekommen, wechsle ich vielleicht doch noch zu chrom/silber.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Schwarze Lackierungen sind ja selbst bei high cost Anbietern wie bitspower oder EK nicht durchgängig.
Barrow hat damit auch Probleme.
Generell sind die "beschichteten" besser von der Vergleichbarkeit als die lackierten. Heisst silber wird durch andere Art der Oberflächenbehandlung eher gleich sein.

Kann das aber sein dass die xspc schwarz sind und die anderen Black Nickel? Also Richtung anthrazit?

Black Matt und black nickel sind halt auch unterschiedliche Farben [emoji6]
10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black matt | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black nickel | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kannst dir ja mal die Bilder von meinen silbernen Barrows in meinem Vorstellungsthread anachauen: [Vorstellung] Thermaltake Core W100 meets Aquamarine


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke dir. 

Anschlüsse noch mal von vorn gedacht (sorry ): Ich retourniere die black nickel Artikel 1x T-Stück, 2x Doppelnippel, 1x Verschlussstopfen und kaufe in deep black/matt schwarz diesen Warenkorb.

Nur einmal statt zweimal Doppelnippel und dafür eine weitere Anschraubtülle, weil die Reihenfolge für den "Ablassschlauch" doch so aussieht: Pumpe -> Doppelnippel -> T-Stück -> Anschraubtülle -> Schlauch -> Verschlussstopfen. 

Stimmt das? Dann hätte ich bisher einen Doppelnippel zu viel und eine Anschraubtülle zu wenig gehabt. Die sechs mattschwarzen  XSPC-Anschraubtüllen bleiben.

Danke, wenn du/ihr dich/euch noch mal reindenk(s)t in meine kleine Bestellung.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hattest du denn nun einen Kugelhahn oder nicht?


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Nein, nur den Verschlussstopfen. Alle Anschlussteile sollten im vorigen Post aufgeführt sein.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ohne Kugelhahn sollte dein Warenkorb reichen, wenn ich nicht hohl in der Birne bin


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Sry aber du möchtest das T direkt an der Pumpe haben?
Ich würde das mehr verstecken im unteren Teil.
Evtl auf die Schlauchtülle noch ne Schelle drauf, damit der Schlauch nicht runtergehen kann. Kabelbinder tut es aber auch [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Sry aber du möchtest das T direkt an der Pumpe haben?
> Ich würde das mehr verstecken im unteren Teil.


Dafür war @IICARUS zweiter Doppelnippel wohl!  Nachbestellt ... 



> Evtl auf die Schlauchtülle noch ne Schelle drauf, damit der Schlauch nicht runtergehen kann. Kabelbinder tut es aber auch [emoji6]


Ich dachte, der Schraubteil der Anschraubtüllen hielte den Schlauch fest?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im Grunde kannst es verbauen wie du möchtest, musst halt immer die Anschlüsse mit beachten.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Also bei 10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black matt | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany wird der Schlauch auf die Tülle gesteckt. Die andere Seite hat ja G1/4 mit Stopfen.

Klemmschelle zb Schlauchschelle Federband 13 - 15mm schwarz | Schlauchschellen | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei den Schraubtüllen ist ne Überwurfmutter dabei, die klemmt den Schlauch zusätzlich fest.

Naja, ich hätte an der Pumpe ne Schlauchtülle drangemacht mit Schlauch nach unten geführt, dort das T mit deinem Ablassschauch, und vom T weiter in deinen normalen Kreislauf. 
Damit man weder das T noch den Ablassschauch an der Pumpe sieht


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst es verbauen wie du möchtest, musst halt immer die Anschlüsse mit beachten.


Da sag ich jetzt mit Loriot: "Ach was." 



GMJ schrieb:


> Also bei 10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black matt | Verschluesse & Stopfen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany wird der Schlauch auf die Tülle gesteckt. Die andere Seite hat ja G1/4 mit Stopfen.


Stimmt, da gibt es keine Mutter. Ok, dann erst mal Kabelbinder.



> Bei den Schraubtüllen ist ne Überwurfmutter dabei, die klemmt den Schlauch zusätzlich fest.


Das meinte ich. "Überwurfmutter" ist das Wort.



> Naja, ich hätte an der Pumpe ne Schlauchtülle drangemacht mit Schlauch nach unten geführt, dort das T mit deinem Ablassschauch, und vom T weiter in deinen normalen Kreislauf.
> Damit man weder das T noch den Ablassschauch an der Pumpe sieht


Ich glaube, so kann ich es jetzt bauen.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Normal tuts der Kabelbinder auch.
Siehe oben, hatte da ne Klemmschelle verlinkt.
Größe und Farbe bitte selbst kontrollieren [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Alles da, der letzte nachbestellte Doppelnippel (diese Namen ... ) kommt morgen.

Und nu? Alle wasserführenden Teile (s. Bild) erst mal unter den Hahn der Badewanne und warm durchspülen, dann trocknen lassen? Gibt es etwas, das nicht nass werden sollte?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Solange keine Elektrik davon betroffen ist macht Wasser kein Problem. Sollte aber mit destilliertes Wasser nachgespült werden.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Doppelnippel (diese Namen ... )
> Gibt es etwas, das nicht nass werden sollte?



Dein Höschen. (Sehr unterhaltsam bei Euch.)
Finde die Unterstützung durch die Kollegen Spitze. 1+
Der Thread von GMJ ist very nice.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Alles da, der letzte nachbestellte Doppelnippel (diese Namen ... ) kommt morgen.


Jeder Händler bezeichnet sie anders, Aquatuning schreibt Doppelnippel, andere Doppelgewinde oder andere wiederum nur Adapter 2x 1/4" uw.


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Dein Höschen


Glaubst du wirklich, ich trage etwas, was du "Höschen" nennen würdest? 

Ok, Schlauch und Radiator sind klar, und den GPU Wasserblock krieg ich auch gespült, denke ich.

Bei der Pumpe: Einfach AGB-Schraube oben öffnen, Wasser rein, und unten fließt's wieder raus? Oder ist da mehr zu tun?

Und warum hat der Deckel eine zweite Öffnungsschraube? Muss brandneu sein, noch nicht mal auf der Verpackung oder Homepage sind zwei Schrauben abgebildet.

@IICARUS: Mir gefällt "Doppelnippel".


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mit einem kannst du falls erwünscht statt unten auch oben mit dem Einlass rein und mit dem anderem das System befüllen.
Aber es sollte ein Steigrohr mit verbaut sein, damit es nicht so plätschert und das Wasser beim ausschalten nicht zurück laufen kann. Ich kann auf deinem Bild jetzt nicht sehen ob an einem Anschluss ein Röhrchen mit dran ist.

Beim spülen sind die Radiatoren wichtiger, da hier Lötrückstände vorhanden sein können.
Hier würde ich auch ein Reinigungsmittel verwenden.
[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## ShirKhan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber es sollte ein Steigrohr mit verbaut sein, damit es nicht so plätschert und das Wasser beim ausschalten nicht zurück laufen kann. Ich kann auf deinem Bild jetzt nicht sehen ob an einem Anschluss ein Röhrchen mit dran ist.


Ja, das ist so. Also ein alternativer Einlass, danke.



> Beim spülen sind die Radiatoren wichtiger, da hier Lötrückstände vorhanden sein können.
> Hier würde ich auch ein Reinigungsmittel verwenden.
> [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


Danke. Ich hatte zunächst Bedenken, weil viele dieser Guides doch ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Nachdem aber im ganzen Jahrzehnt sogar dieselbe Putzmittelmarke empfohlen wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass dieser Bereich keinen schnellen technologisch umwälzenden Veränderungen unterworfen ist.  HowTo: WaKü Radiator reinigen


----------



## GMJ (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Da scheiden sich immer die Geister, ich habe es aber auch nach der "Cilit-Bang-Methode" bei den Radiatoren gemacht.
Rest reicht Wasser und wie Iicarus sagt mit dest. Wasser nachspülen. Ob du nun warmes, heissrs oder kaltes Wasser nimmst, ist egal [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Vorbereitungen für den Umbau laufen, Wochenende ist D-Day.

Der Barrow Wasserkühler hat einen LED-RGB-Streifen mit 3-Pin-Stecker. Mein Mainboard hat einen RGB LED Anschluss mit 4 Pins. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testweiser Anschluss des Kühlers ans Mainboard (Pin 1 links am Board freigelassen) ergab keine Reaktion. So geht's nicht.

Theoretisch müssten die LEDs aber mit dem MSI-MB und seiner MysticLight Software kompatibel sein; zumindest behauptet Barrow das auf seiner Website. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Caseking habe ich Infos zum Thema gefunden. Die Schlussfolgerungen sind mir allerdings nicht klar. 

Ist ein Adapter 3 auf 4 Pin erfolgversprechend? Dieser hier vielleicht? Auch im Luxx hat man sich des Themas mal angenommen.

Sorry, ich check's noch nicht.  Vielleicht ist es am einfachsten, ich schraube die LED-Leiste vom Barrows Kühler ab und ersetze sie durch eine Version mit 4 Pin Stecker?


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Nächste Frage gleich hinterher:

Barrow verspricht auf seiner Website die übliche Plastikspritze mit WL-Paste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geliefert wurde aber nur ein Mini-"soft pak". Würdet ihr damit arbeiten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

RGB Beleuchtung, Lian Li Strimer 24-Pin RGB Mainboardkabel, Anschluss

Eigentlich steht schon alles da, Mainboard = 4pin RGB, 12V, Barrow = 5V aRGB 5V
Es gab mal im Luxx,meine ich, einen Beitrag über einen Barrow oder Bykski Kühler, selbes Problem. Kann sein, dass es nur mit den entsprechenden Controllern vom LRC2.0 ging.

Ich sehe keine Bilder zu deiner WLP Frage, wahrscheinlich wurde ein Wärmeleitpad geliefert?
Ausprobieren, ich würde direkt auf der GPU nur WLP nutzen, aber vielleicht versucht Barrow damit Toleranzen auszugleichen?
Mach WLP drauf und schau dir dann genau an, ob die Karte trotzdem richtig mit dem Kühler zusammenpasst und ob der WLP Abdruck vollflächig verteilt aussieht. Wenn ja: bestens


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jetzt müssten die Bilder sichtbar sein. WL-Pads wurden natürlich auch mitgeliefert.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jab sind sie 
Prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen, ist ja auch WLP, nur nicht in der Tube, sondern in einer 1Weg-Packung. Solltest du aber WLP deines Vertrauens noch haben, kannst natürlich auch (lieber) diese nehmen.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mit dem RGB-Thema muss ich nochmal beschäftigen, um zu verstehen, wie ich das lösen kann. Danke bis hierher.

Zunächst mal ist nun alles gereinigt; aus dem Radiator kam weniger gefärbtes Wasser als erwartet. Entweder haben die ihre Produktionsabläufe verbessert oder ich erlebe meine Überraschung noch, im laufenden Betrieb.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Backplate vom neuen Kühler mal abgeschraubt, und es ist das passiert, was nicht passieren darf: Ein Einzelteil fiel raus und ich kann es nicht mehr zuordnen.

Es handelt sich um ein geschlitztes Metallblech von knapp vier Zentimetern Länge und 1 cm Breite, siehe Bilder. Die eine flache Seite ist abgerundet, die andere eher scharfkantig mit Metallgraten, was überhaupt nicht zum feinen Finish des Fullcovers passt. Meine Hoffnung ist deshalb, dass dies nur eine Art Schutz oder Platzhalter ist, denn es passt genau in die Ausbuchtung für die Wasserführung in der Mitte der GPU (mit den Lamellen). Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das Inlet muss da schon wieder hin  Mit dir wird's aber auch nicht langweilig ^^ Warum schraubst du denn den Kühler überhaupt auf? 

Hier siehst du ein Bild mit Inlet: http://www.barrowint.com.img.800cdn.com/Uploads/Editor/2018-12-15/5c144f340f424.jpg bzw. auch hier http://www.barrowint.com.img.800cdn.com/Uploads/Editor/2018-12-15/5c144e2289544.jpg oder nur als Zeichnung: http://www.barrowint.com.img.800cdn.com/Uploads/Editor/2018-12-15/5c144f1994c5f.jpg


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Das Inlet muss da schon wieder hin


 Kacke, danke dir. 


> Mit dir wird's aber auch nicht langweilig ^^


Und das ist erst der Anfang, fürchte ich. 


> Warum schraubst du denn den Kühler überhaupt auf?


Da verweigere ich jetzt vorsichtshalber mal die Aussage.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Kacke, danke dir.
> 
> Und das ist erst der Anfang, fürchte ich.
> 
> Da verweigere ich jetzt vorsichtshalber mal die Aussage.


Du wolltest bestimmt nur sehr gründlich reinigen [emoji1787]
Aber ohne scheiss: neben dem Inlet bitte aufpassen beim Zusammenbauen wegen Dichtung (Dichtung kaputtquetschen, du wärst nicht der erste Neugierige ^^) und den Gewinden. Nach fest kommt ab...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Da ist eine Nut drin, da musst das Teil wieder rein, so das es darin sitzen bleibt.
Geht daher nur aus einer bestimmten Position aus, denn verkehrt herum würde die Kanten über die Nut hinweg rutschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim festschrauben richtig sachte machen, immer nur Stück für Stück je Schraube ein wenig fester und dann nur mit leichtem Druck die Schrauben festdrehen. Das Plexiglas ist sehr empfindlich, etwas zu viel Druck und das ganze bekommt Spannungsrisse. Ist schon oft passiert. Den Kühler hätte ich nicht zerlegt, da dort ein einfaches durchspülen ausgereicht hätte. Die Dichtungen gehören auch in die Nut und aufpassen das sie nicht aus der Nut beim zusammensetzen rutschen.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> RGB Beleuchtung, Lian Li Strimer 24-Pin RGB Mainboardkabel, Anschluss
> 
> Eigentlich steht schon alles da, Mainboard = 4pin RGB, 12V, Barrow = 5V aRGB 5V
> Es gab mal im Luxx,meine ich, einen Beitrag über einen Barrow oder Bykski Kühler, selbes Problem. Kann sein, dass es nur mit den entsprechenden Controllern vom LRC2.0 ging.





nilssohn schrieb:


> Mit dem RGB-Thema muss ich nochmal beschäftigen, um zu verstehen, wie ich das lösen kann.



Du hattest ja wie  @IICARUS schon angedeutet, dass das nicht passt und wohl auch nicht passend gemacht werden kann. Hier wird das noch mal bestätigt, auch wenn es da um Lüfter geht.

Ich würde das Plexiglas des Kühlers wirklich gern lichtdurchströmt sehen, und zwar bitteschön wie angepriesen synchron zum Geflacker des Mainboards, gesteuert mit der MysticLight Software von MSI. Wenn das Z370 aus 2018 einen zu alten analogen Anschluss hat, muss ich eben den „zu modernen“ RGB LED Strip tauschen. Barrow war so freundlich, den 20 cm langen Streifen mit drei kleinen Schrauben zu befestigen, so dass er sich mit geringem Aufwand entfernen lässt.

Problem: Ich suche mir erfolglos die Augen wund nach *20 cm RGB LED 12V 4 Pin*. Da muss es doch was geben? Ohne dass ich jetzt auch noch löten lernen muss?


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Öhm, 20cm vielleicht nicht, aber alle LED Stripes die ich kenne, lassen sich alle paar Cm kürzen, und rgb 4 pin header LEDs als RGB gibt es zb von Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 60cm RGB ab €'*'5,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich sag es aber mal so, ich hab die im 2. PC an einem AC Farbwerk und die Zwischenfarben sind teilweise zum Kotzen.
Gelb kannst direkt in die Tonne klopfen [emoji23]
Also empfehlen kann ich die nur bedingt.
Die haben aber wenigstens gleich den 4pin RGB Stecker dran, den du bräuchtest. 

Viel wichtiger ist aber die Breite, was da überhaupt bei Borrow reinpasst.

Die watercool LED Streifen für die HK IV GPU Fullcover gehen sehr gut von den Farbbereichen, haben aber einen - wie auch immer der heißt - Miniatur 4pin Header, wie er auf GPU Anschlüssen vorkommt (GPU Fans / GPU RGB), da wäre dann Löten angesagt. Die müssten aber 4pin RGB 12v sein

Edit: Schau dir mal http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/78017 an.
Das sind eigentlich die RGB Stripes für die HK Tube, das sieht aber nach dem passenden 4pin RGB Header aus


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Dass LED Stripes sich kürzen lassen, wusste ich sogar. Aber du hast recht, ich hätte auf die Breite eingehen sollen. Der von Barrow verbaute Strip ist 8 mm breit. 10 sollten aber auch passen, gerade so.

Ich riskier's, das Phobya-Ding wird bestellt. Die erwähnten Fehlfarben sind mir wurscht, bin ohnehin halbwegs farbenblind.

Vielen Dank, Mann! Ich wär echt aufgeschmissen hier ohne dich/euch. 

Edit:


GMJ schrieb:


> Edit: Schau dir mal http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/78017 an.
> Das sind eigentlich die RGB Stripes für die HK Tube, das sieht aber nach dem passenden 4pin RGB Header aus


Klasse, das ist es!


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Kannst auch Watercool kurz ne Email schreiben, wie lang die eigentlichen LEDs sind, aber die kann ich dir wenigstens bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Ich habe die XS Variante an meiner EVGA 1070 dran, supergeil [emoji106]
Und Jakob meinte mal, dass die Stripes 8mm breit sind, von daher [emoji106]



nilssohn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Mann! Ich wär echt aufgeschmissen hier ohne dich/euch.


[emoji108] So soll es ja sein [emoji846]


----------



## ShirKhan (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Kannst auch Watercool kurz ne Email schreiben, wie lang die eigentlichen LEDs sind, aber die kann ich dir wenigstens bedenkenlos empfehlen.


Keine Zeit. Samstag, besser Freitag muss alles hier sein. Und deshalb kommt so was ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... *nach *der Bestellung in der Mailbestätigung überhaupt nicht in Frage. Storniert und bei Aquatuning bestellt.



> Und Jakob meinte mal, dass die Stripes 8mm breit sind, von daher [emoji106]


Sind sie, steht in der Artikelbeschreibung. Dafür nur sechs LEDs statt der neun im Barrow-Original. Na, wird schon leuchten.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

^^ ja ähm watercool ist momentan echt zu bis oben hin.
Der Hinweis steht auf der Desktop Version des Shops schon rechts oben. Bei der mobilen Version haben sie noch Probleme, den Hinweis richtig einzubinden.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

So richtig? Irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Was sagt die Anleitung? Denn bei meiner letzten Grafikkarte was ich umgebaut habe sind keine Pads auf die Kondensatoren bestimmt gewesen.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was sagt die Anleitung?


So gut wie nichts.

Edit: So wars vorher.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

puh, das sieht ja sehr sparsam aus in der Anleitung 

Normalerweise RAMs, Mosfets und VRMs, aber keine Kondensatoren.

EVGA 1070 FTW, Vorbereitung für WC HK IV Fullcover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus Maximus VIII Hero, Vorbereitung für EK Monoblock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei eben auch EK und WC Anleitungen in dem Bereich ausgezeichnet sind. Jedes Pad mit unterschiedlichen Dicken wird angegeben, wohin, wielang usw..


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Also so?


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn man der Barrow Anleitung glaubt nicht 
Ich schau mal eben was nach, moment

Edit: Gibt kein Installations-Tutorial bei Barrow für den Block, glaube ich zumindest.
Das hier ist zwar nicht deine Karte, aber vielleichst verstehst du, was mich daran auch verwirrt 
Anleitung im Tutorial zeigt erst den fullcover mit WL Pads (auf der Kühlerfläche), kurz danach das PCB der Karte mit (viel weniger) aufgelegten Pads 

Install the tutorial of (MSI RTX2080 GAMING X TRIO Aurora RGB)

Mach mal bei deinem Aufbau die kleine Pads links (oben 2, unten 1) weg und versuche dann mal den Kühler aufzusetzen, ggfs leicht festschrauben. Dabei schon schauen, ob es Spalte gibt, wegen Pads, die da nicht hinsollen. Und WLP Abdruck dann anschauen, ob der gleichmäßig verteilt ist


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke dir/euch für die schnellen Antworten. Heute sind sie willkommener denn je. 

Was kann denn passieren, wenn ein paar WL-Pads zu viel drauf sind?


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn Pads auf Stellen sind, wo sie nicht hingehören, drückt es dir den Kühlkörper schräg bzw. verhindert, dass er an den richtigen Stellen richtig aufliegt.
Dies führt dann z.B. zu schlechtem Kontakt auf dem GPU DIE und damit zu ungewöhnlich hohen Temperaturen also schlechter bis gar keiner Wärmeabfuhr.

Denk bitte auch daran, dass WL Pads normalerweise 2 Folien haben (Vorder-/Rückseite), die müssen im Endzusammenbau beide runter sein, genauso wie ggfs. Schutzfolien vom Kühler selbst.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Mach mal bei deinem Aufbau die kleine Pads links (oben 2, unten 1) weg und versuche dann mal den Kühler aufzusetzen, ggfs leicht festschrauben. Dabei schon schauen, ob es Spalte gibt, wegen Pads, die da nicht hinsollen. Und WLP Abdruck dann anschauen, ob der gleichmäßig verteilt ist


Zwar nicht angeschraubt, aber festgedrückt: Die genannten Pads haben keinen Kontakt zum Plexiglas. Frage, ob sie dann überhaupt eine Wirkung haben?

Edit:


GMJ schrieb:


> Denk bitte auch daran, dass WL Pads normalerweise 2 Folien haben (Vorder-/Rückseite), die müssen im Endzusammenbau beide runter sein, genauso wie ggfs. Schutzfolien vom Kühler selbst.


Du rechnest ja wirklich mit allem bei mir. Und das ist auch gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bub, die Pads brauchen Kontakt zum vernickelt Kupferkühler, nicht zum Plexi [emoji6]
Überall dort, wo Pads auf Plexi treffen würden: Pads weg, keine Wärmeabgabe an den Kühlkörper.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ok. Bub hat mich auch schon lange keiner mehr genannt. Aber ich habs wohl verdient.

Die Spawas (richtig?), zweites Pad von rechts, sind nicht unter dem vernickelten Kupfer. Trotzdem drauf lassen?

Edit: Nein, ergibt keinen Sinn. Ist runter.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



> Du rechnest ja wirklich mit allem bei mir. Und das ist auch gar nicht schlecht.


Lieber zuviel sagen, als zu wenig. [emoji106]

Also in meiner gebürtigen Heimat ist Bub nicht abwertend gemeint [emoji6]

Ja, die Pads können überall weg, wo kein direkter Kontakt zum vernickelten Teil besteht. Der außenliegende Teil rechts wird zwar auch nicht aktiv mit Flüssigkeit durchflossen, wird aber sicher besser Wärme leiten, als nichts.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Also in meiner gebürtigen Heimat ist Bub nicht abwertend gemeint [emoji6]


Alles gut, hier auch nicht.  Passt nur nicht zu meinem Alter.

Bei der Verschraubung bin ich mangels ordentlicher Anleitung nach Gefühl und hoffentlich Verstand vorgegangen: Acht innere kurze Federschrauben für die Verbindungvcon PCB mit Kühler, neun längere Außenschrauben für die zusätzliche Verbindung mit der Backplate.


----------



## ShirKhan (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Herzlichen Dank für heute. Morgen wirds fertig.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Sucht wird kommen [emoji6]


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Na hoffentlich die Frucht auch.


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Den Temperaturunterschied wird es eher bei der Grafikkarte kommen, bei der CPU macht es meist nicht viel aus.
Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bis hat es bei der CPU 10°C ausgemacht und bei der GPU an die 30°C. Der Größere Unterschied ist alles aufgeräumt zu haben, LEDs die nun auch effektiv verbaut werden können und mit genügend Fläche der Radiatoren auch sehr leise bis sogar lautlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Unterm Strich ist es ja auch "nur" eine 2070 und keine 2080ti [emoji6]
Ich hätte meine 1070 auch nicht unter Wasser stecken müssen, dafür waren die EVGA Kühler schon gut genug. Ich profitiere ja auch von der enormen Fläche bei verhältnismäßig schwacher Hardware.
Wakü ist einfach ein Ding für Spielkinder und Enthusiasten, gut ausgelegt kann daraus aber bei potenter Hardware trotzdem ein sehr leises Kühlsystem mit dem Reiz der Optik und Technikbegeisterung werden [emoji106]


----------



## ShirKhan (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Läuft.

Der Ablass-Schlauch musste erst mal draußen bleiben. Den LED-Strip habe ich wohl geliefert, als ich ihn zwecks Einbau durchbohrt habe.
Aber es läuft. Ohne die Hilfe hier hätte ich das nicht geschafft, nochmals danke dafür!  Details folgen.


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Welcome to WaKü [emoji108]

Kommt doch sowieso der andere Stripe, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Läuft.
> 
> Der Ablass-Schlauch musste erst mal draußen bleiben. Den LED-Strip habe ich wohl geliefert, als ich ihn zwecks Einbau durchbohrt habe.
> Aber es läuft. Ohne die Hilfe hier hätte ich das nicht geschafft, nochmals danke dafür! Details folgen.



WIe sind deine Eindrücke zu Änderungen bei der Gesamtlaustärke und die Unterschiede der GPU Temperatur bei hohen und im Vergleich dazu geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen am 360mm Radiator?


----------



## ShirKhan (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Kommt doch sowieso der andere Stripe, oder?


Das war bereits der andere. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> WIe sind deine Eindrücke zu Änderungen bei der Gesamtlaustärke und die Unterschiede der GPU Temperatur bei hohen und im Vergleich dazu geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen am 360mm Radiator?


Ist noch zu früh dafür, aber der erste Eindruck lautet: Unter Last viel leiser und etwas kühler. Ich hatte auf Temps um 50 Grad unter OC-Last gehofft, aber es geht locker über 60.

Ein paar winzige Luftbläschen sind noch im Graka-Kühler, die ich vielleicht durch Kippen des Rechners raus kriege. Und natürlich muss ich weiter mit der Radiator- Lüfterkurve spielen.

Morgen ist Test- und Benchtag, ich berichte wieder. Wehe, ich belohne mich nicht selbst mit ein paar zusätzlichen WaKü-Punkten für den ganzen Aufwand!


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Das war bereits der andere.


ups [emoji2957] Wo gehobelt wird, fallen auch Spähne [emoji6]


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mit dem Kühler müsstest du normal unter 50°C bleiben.
Hoffe nur das du die Pads am ende richtig verbaut hast, denn wenn sich hier ein kleiner Spalt bildet können die Temperaturen schlechter ausfallen.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das hoffe ich natürlich auch.

Seht euch bitte mal den Wasserfluss im Kühler an, jede Menge Bläschen in den Ecken. Ich habe das Gehäuse bei laufendem Rechner weit auf beide Seiten geneigt und ausgeschaltet komplett erst auf die eine, dann auf die andere Seite gelegt. Dicht ist die Karre, aber die Bläschen bleiben.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Radiatorlüfter sind an PUMP_FAN angeschlossen und werden per PWM gesteuert, mit einer recht agressiven Kurve im UEFI. Ich stelle aber fest, dass die Drehzahl von der *CPU*-Belastung abhängig ist. Wie bringe ich den Radi-Lüftern bei, sich an der Graka zu orientieren?


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Da deine MCP vermutlich nicht gedrosselt ist, reicht neigen/kippen wegen grossen Blasen und Luft im Radi.
Ab und zu mal ausmachen und wieder anmachen, dann reissen sich die Blasen mit.

Im BIOS wirst du keine GPU Temp zum regeln bekommen, das musst du (ohne quadro/Aquasuite) per Software machen. Zb speedfan, da du dann dort auch Zugriff auf andere tempsensoren hast


----------



## ShirKhan (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Pumpe läuft mit 2555 Upm.  Das weiß ich, weil ein Weiser in diesem Thread einst voraussagte, ein freier Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board stünde nach dem Umbau für das Erlangen dieser Information zur Verfügung.

Edit:


GMJ schrieb:


> Im BIOS wirst du keine GPU Temp zum regeln bekommen,  das musst du (ohne quadro/Aquasuite) per Software machen. Zb speedfan,  da du dann dort auch Zugriff auf andere tempsensoren hast


Speedfan hatte ich schon mal nach deiner ersten Erwähnung installiert. Wie seinerzeit zeigt es auch diemal keinen einzigen Lüfter an. Die Spekulationen im Web gehen davon aus, dass die aktuelle Version 4.5.2 zum letzten Mal 2017 aktualisiert wurde und die Software deshalb Chipsatz und/oder Board nicht erkennt.

Oder hast du das Tool im Einsatz?

Edit: Bild "No known chipset detected" angehängt


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ach, war ich das etwa? [emoji6] Kann ich mir grad noch vorstellen, da die MCP keine pwm Pumpe ist mWn
Ich meinte damals eigentlich deine Radi-Lüfter [emoji106]
Irgendwie kommen mir knapp 3000 RPM für die MCP wenig vor aber sei es drum.

Edit: ach, ja doch, um die RPM zu bekommen ja, ich erinnere mich. [emoji106]

Ich habe speedfan lange genutzt, um auf meinem 2. Rechner alle Lüfter im PC zu steuern. Sogar meine damalige R9 280x mit 2 selbst draufgemurksten silent wing 2 [emoji23]
Speedfan ist dort immer noch im Einsatz, eigentlich sollte speedfan auch mit neueren Boards gehen, es gibt nur ganz wenig Chips, mit denen Speedfan rumspinnt. Ggfs musst du mit speedfan noch mehr rumspielen, es gibt auch einige Tutorials, ich bekomme das leider gedanklich auch nicht mehr auf die Kette, bin ja auch älter [emoji6]

Dein Hauptproblem ist einfach, dass dein Board von deiner GPU nichts kennt und du gezwungenermaßen etwas dazwischen brauchst, das sich deine GPU Temp irgendwoher holen kann und gleichzeitig deine PWM Fan Header danach steuern kann.


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Was macht man jetzt eigentlich mit dem Lüfteranschluss auf der Graka ?


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Nix, der liegt brach.
Mit genug Basteldrang könnte man auch das PWM Signal von der GPU rausschleifen, um die Radi Lüfter damit steuern zu können mithilfe der GPU Lüfterkurve, aber dann würde ich mir lieber einen AC Quadro kaufen und wäre ohne basteln schneller am Ziel [emoji6]


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das wäre ja nur der Adapter . (+ ggf. kleines Verlängerungskabel).
Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Evtl. mal probieren, wg. der Sucht?


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Findest du nicht, dass das etwas bescheiden aussieht?
Musst den Adapter mit dem PWM Splitter Kabel an der GPU mit Kühler entlang führen und dann vermutlich sowieso aufttennen, weil die 3 Artic Lüfter unter Umständen zuviel für den Fan Header auf der GPU sind.


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mit der zulässigen Belastung kenn ich mich net so aus, aber gerade bei Asus wird ja gerne der Gehäuselüfter an die Graka angeschlossen.
Das Kabel könnte Er ja gleich an seinen Schlauch mitlaufen lassen.(dahinter verstecken)

Aber ansgesichts der bisherigen Kosten kommts auf die paar Euro für den AC Quadro wahrscheinlich auch net an.

Insgesamt wieder ein interessantes Projekt von Nilson.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Asus hat dafür aber auch extra Header verbaut [emoji6]

Interessant fände ichs auch ^^
Danke, dir auch


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Das war bereits der andere.
> 
> 
> Ist noch zu früh dafür, aber der erste Eindruck lautet: Unter Last viel leiser und etwas kühler. Ich hatte auf Temps um 50 Grad unter OC-Last gehofft, *aber es geht locker über 60.*
> ...





IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem Kühler müsstest du normal unter 50°C bleiben.
> Hoffe nur das du die Pads am ende richtig verbaut hast, denn wenn sich hier ein kleiner Spalt bildet können die Temperaturen schlechter ausfallen.



MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor im ersten Test – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Bin auch der Meinung, dass bei deinen 190W an einem 360mm Radiator >60°C nicht in Ordnung gehen.

Deine Anleitung und die Infos vom Hersteller zur Montage sind, wie du selber gemerkt hast, auch nicht speziell auf dein PCB zugeschnitten, sondern allgemein gehalten.

Barrow LRC2.0 full coverage GPU Water Block for MSI RTX2070 GAMING Z

BS MSGZ2070 PA Barrow GPU Wasser Kuehl Block fuer MSI RTX 2070 GAMING Z 8g/X 8g, MSI RTX 2070 RUESTUNG 8g/OC LRC 2,0 Licht in BS-MSGZ2070-PA Barrow GPU Wasser Kuehl Block fuer MSI RTX 2070 GAMING Z 8g/X 8g, MSI RTX 2070 RUESTUNG 8g/OC LRC 2,0 Licht aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Mir fällt bei deinen Bildern zu den verteilten Pads, den verwendeten Schrauben auch kein falsches Vorgehen auf. Die Platine ist nach dem Bild von der linken Gehäuseseite aus gesehen auch nicht durchgebogen, was ein Indiz für aufstehende PCB Bauteile am Kühler sein kann. Die wenigen Luftblasen in den Kanalecken sind für die hohen Chiptemperaturen auch nicht verantwortlich.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Ausschnitt zur Turing Kühlblockmontage: YouTube


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Luftblasen können es nicht sein.

Vorausgesetzt Pumpe out ist links, ist auch der Block richtig angeschlossen.
Würde nur als Sichtprüfung bleiben, nochmal auf den Abdruck der WLP zu achten, ob dieser auch wirklich gleichmäßig verteilt ist und nicht nur punktuell. Ansonsten bin ich aber gleicher Meinung: die Karte dürfte niemals >60°gehen


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Pumpe und den Kühler hat er richtig verbunden. Liegt dann vermutlich am Kontakt zwischen dem Kühler und der Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Der Temperaturgewinn beträgt OCed etwa 10°C, von gerundet 70 auf 60. 

An einen Fehler bei den Pads glaube ich nicht. Da nur die unterhalb der Vernickelung relevant sind, kann ich da nicht viel falsch gemacht haben. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie beim Aufsetzen verrutscht sind, die hafteten gut.

Die "Verdächtigen" sind also Wärmeleitpaste und Schraubverbindung. Die Paste habe ich vor dem Aufsetzen verteilt, Bild siehe hier. Weil das für mich gut genug aussah, habe ich den Abdruck danach nicht kontrolliert, sondern die Teile direkt miteinander verschraubt.

Wahrscheinlicher sind Fehler beim Verschrauben. In diesem Bild sieht man rechts alles, was an Schraubenmaterial vom Kühler übrig blieb. Links (dunkel) sind die alten Schrauben. Die Unterlegscheiben (in zwei verschiedenen Stärken) habe ich nicht eingesetzt, weil ich keinen Vorteil darin sah und Spaltbildung befürchtete. 8x Federschrauben habe ich wie hier erwähnt für die Verbindung zwischen Kühler und PCB verwendet, 9x längere Schrauben für PCB + Backplate.

In diesem Bild ist rechts eine weitere Zwischenplatte zu sehen. Erst beim Fotografieren gerade festgestellt, dass da auch noch Pads drauf kleben. Die hab ich übersehen, und sie gehören wohl auf die Rückseite des PCB mit Kontakt zur Backplate. Für die zu hohe GPU-Temperatur wird dieses Versäumnis aber nicht verantwortlich sein, dafür sind die Pads zu weit vom Chip entfernt, oder? Außerdem betrifft es "nur" die PCB-Rückseite. Festzustellen ist aber, dass MSI geradezu kiloweise Pads verbaut hat. Der guten Kühlleistung kam das sicher auch zugute.

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Der Rechner steht unter einem Schreibtisch mit 15 cm Luft über dem Deckel, in dem der Radi verbaut ist. Einen Wärmestau gibt es aber nicht. Das Gehäuse hatte bisher schon einen exzellenten Airflow.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Zur Lüftersteuerung: Im Rahmen meiner Bench-Sessions heute morgen habe ich alles mögliche ausprobiert. Zum Beispiel, alle Fans auf 100% laufen zu lassen. Das gibt irgendwann Kopfweh, aber keine dramatischen Temperaturgewinne. Ich behelfe mir dehalb bis auf Weiteres damit, die Radi-Lüfterkurve statisch auf ca. 850 Upm zu halten. Erst bei CPU-Temps ab 65°C steigt sie steil an. Da das hier aber selten passiert, sind die Radiatorlüfter fast unhörbar.

Die Geräuschentwicklung beim Spielen ist also viel geringer als mit den GPU-Lüftern. Wermutstropfen: Bisher gab mein PC im Leerlauf nur ein sehr leises Rauschen von sich, mit Lüfterdrehzahlen zwischen 300 und 500 Upm. Nun ist ein hoher Ton hinzugekommen: die Pumpe. Es ist ein leises elektronisches Summen, und ich mag es nicht. Vielleicht würde es helfen, die Schraubverbindung zum Gehäuse zu entkoppeln. Es ist dort vorn allerdings so eng, dass ich nicht mal mit Werkzeug rangekommen bin, sondern die Schrauben mit den Fingern "festgedreht" habe. Unglaublich, dass es Experten gibt, die viel mehr Zubehör in viel kleineren Kompaktgehäusen unterbringen.

Anyway: Die Quadro-Steuerung ist eine Option für später. Reizvoll daran ist, dass ich auch die RGB-Leiste des Barrow-Kühlers anschließen könnte. Mir fehlt derzeit Licht da unten.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Warum habe ich mich auf das Abenteuer GPU-Wasserkühlung eingelassen? Weil diese Armor, die so gut geht, dann noch besser gehen würde. Uneinholbar für fast alle anderen 2070er. Dachte ich.

Was ihr an Leistungsaufnahme fehlte, wurde durch das Gigabyte-Bios behoben (@Lios Nudin: Es sind deshalb auch bis zu 240 W, die die Karte zieht, siehe hier). Um die letzten Benchmarkpunkte zu holen, sollte die Temperatur nochmals sinken. Das tut sie auch: als ich heute morgen alles Verfügbare an Lüfterpower und Kaltluft aufbot, ging die GPU nicht höher als 51°C, in den meisten Benches war sie bei max. 45°.

Problem: Keine höheren Takte und damit keine höheren Scores als vor dem Umbau, mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen. Offenbar hatte ich mit meinen Kaltluftsessions Ende Januar die GPU bereits ausgereizt. Auch 10° weniger ändern daran nichts mehr, der Chip war bereits an seinem Limit. So gesehen ist die ganze Aktion ein Misserfolg.

Andererseits habe ich jetzt einen Spiele-PC, der nicht nur idle, sondern _immer _leise ist, wenn ich das will. Und ich habe das gemacht, wovon fast jeder PC-Gamer mal träumt, es aber dann doch nicht tut: Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut. Und zwar Custom, nix AiO! Das hebt mich posing-technisch auf ein ganz neues Niveau.  Und selbst wenn beim Zusammenbau Fehler passiert sind: Der Kühler ist nicht gerissen, die GraKa macht weiterhin ein Bild, die WaKü ist dicht, und ich bin heute stolz wie Harry.

Was das von @GMJ erwähnte Suchtpotenzial angeht: Mag noch kommen, aber erst mal bin ich bedient. Diese Hardware-Aktion hat mich nämlich, was technisches Verständnis und handwerkliche wie feinmotorische Fähigkeiten angeht, im Grunde überfordert.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn die WLP vor dem Verheiraten verstrichen wird, wird es sicherlich schwer die gleichmäßige Verteilung eines zb erbsengroßen WLP Punkt mittig nachzuvollziehen. Wäre für mich auch der einzige Punkt zur nachträglichen Kontrolle, also nochmal alles aufmachen, WLP komplett weg usw.

Die Pads auf der Rückseite sind unterstützend, damit Wärme von den RAM-Zonen und VRM-Zonen an die Backplate abgeführt wird. Die sollten da auch wieder hin, aber das macht natürlich nicht den Braten fett.

Tendenziell kannst du mehr Leistung durch bessere Kühlung nur erreichen, wenn du dich bereits unter Luftkühlung im Throttle-Bereich durch hohe Temperaturen befindest. Wenn das nicht so war, hast du jetzt, auch wie du bereits selbst sagst, ein dauerhaft leises System, besonders unter Last ohne den direkten Leistungsgewinn zu haben. Natürlich mit dem Nachteil, dass im Idle-Betrieb mehr Lautstärke herrscht, als ein luftgekühltes System bieten kann (vor allem wenn die Abschaltung der Lüfter


----------



## RX480 (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Harry , wir sind Alle stolz auf Deinen Unternehmungsgeist!   (schon der 2. feine Thread)
(Das Hier ist Dank der Beratung von GMJ+IIc einer sehr lehrreicher Thread für Alle, die auch mal ne Custom einbauen wollen.)

btw.
Der Gewinn liegt in 24/7 mehr Speichertakt = bessere min. Fps. (neben Temp. und Lüfter)
Evtl. ist auch UVen jetzt besser. Normalerweise sinkt auch der Verbrauch, wenn die Spawas kühler sind.

Du könntest evtl. noch die Backplate besser anpusten.
Und Staubfilter am Bodenlüfter net vergessen.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Wenn die WLP vor dem Verheiraten verstrichen wird, wird es sicherlich schwer die gleichmäßige Verteilung eines zb erbsengroßen WLP Punkt mittig nachzuvollziehen. Wäre für mich auch der einzige Punkt zur nachträglichen Kontrolle, also nochmal alles aufmachen, WLP komplett weg usw.


Mach ich, wann auch immer. Ich weiß, dass man die Paste normalerweise aufträgt wie von dir beschrieben. Blöd war, dass sie hier nicht in einer Spritze, sondern im Säckchen kam. Das ließ sich quasi nur verschmieren.



RX480 schrieb:


> Und Staubfilter am Bodenlüfter net vergessen.


Danke. Alle ansaugenden Lüfter haben Staubfilter.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jo, das mit dem Säckchen war nicht förderlich dafür und u.U. reicht dir bei mehrmaligem Entfernen die Menge auch gar nicht.
Ich bin mir ja auch nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt was bringt, ist aber einen Versuch wert.
Kannst es ja im Hinterkopf behalten und dir ggfs eine Tube WLP, grizzly kyronaut zb zulegen für den Versuch, *irgendwann* [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Tendenziell kannst du mehr Leistung durch bessere Kühlung nur erreichen, wenn du dich bereits unter Luftkühlung im Throttle-Bereich durch hohe Temperaturen befindest.


Na ja, der anliegende Takt ändert sich schon mit der Chiptemperatur; jemand schrieb, bei ihm etwa alle acht Grad C. Nur ist das Limit eben irgendwann erreicht (genauer: die Skalierung wird so schlecht, dass es scheint, als ob das Limit ereicht sei). Wann das der Fall sein würde, konnte ich vorher nicht wissen. Insofern gibt's auch keinen Blick zurück im Zorn. 

Ich hatte durch die Wasserkühlung auf mindestens zwei bis drei Taktstufen à 15 MHz gehofft. Die zehn Grad Unterschied schaffen aber nicht mal eine Stufe. Wenn ihr recht habt mit euren Vermutungen, komme ich durch eine "Reparatur" *irgendwann *noch zehn Grad runter. Vielleicht gibts dann noch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich bin da kein Profi, da gibt's ganz andere, vor allem im Grafikkarten Unterforum.
Dennoch war ich bisher der Auffassung, dass das Throttlen, also die taktweise Herabsetzung, erst ab einem Grenzwert passiert, der je nach GPU irgendwo liegt. Vielleicht bei 60,65 oder 70°. Ich meine aber alles unter dem Grenzwert hat den Takt nicht zusätzlich erhöht. In anderen Worten: bis Grenzwert x: 100% möglicher Takt, ab Grenzwert x: in Stufen zu y ° Erhöhung, z weniger Takt
Aber das sollen lieber andere ausführen, sonst vermittel ich noch falsche Infos.


----------



## ShirKhan (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Evtl. ist auch UVen jetzt besser. Normalerweise sinkt auch der Verbrauch, wenn die Spawas kühler sind.


Nicht zu vergessen, dass ich das stärkere Bios verwenden kann, ohne mich wegen einer nicht passenden Lüftersteuerung mit 2-in-1-Adapter zu sorgen.

Die Luftbläschen im Kühler sind weg, die Temps unverändert.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die kleinen Luftblasen was sich am Schlauch oder wie in deinem Fall am Plexiglas anhaften brauchen meist ein paar Tage bis sie von alleine weg sind.


----------



## u78g (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Profi, da gibt's ganz andere, vor allem im Grafikkarten Unterforum.
> Dennoch war ich bisher der Auffassung, dass das Throttlen, also die taktweise Herabsetzung, erst ab einem Grenzwert passiert, der je nach GPU irgendwo liegt. Vielleicht bei 60,65 oder 70°. Ich meine aber alles unter dem Grenzwert hat den Takt nicht zusätzlich erhöht. In anderen Worten: bis Grenzwert x: 100% möglicher Takt, ab Grenzwert x: in Stufen zu y ° Erhöhung, z weniger Takt
> Aber das sollen lieber andere ausführen, sonst vermittel ich noch falsche Infos.



...die erste Taktstufe wird schon bei 53°C gedrosselt dann bei 58°C und 63°C. Wenn es noch heißer wird  verkürzt sich der Intervall  zumindest bei der 2080. Dürfte nicht viel anders sein bei der 2070


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei mir ist die erste Taktstufe schon mit überschreiten der 37°C mit 15 MHz fällig, die nächste dann bei etwa 48-49°C um weitere 15 MHz.


----------



## ShirKhan (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die erste Taktstufe schon mit überschreiten der 37°C mit 15 MHz fällig, die nächste dann bei etwa 48-49°C um weitere 15 MHz.



... und da sind wir, mit meiner Rechnung.


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



u78g schrieb:


> ...die erste Taktstufe wird schon bei 53°C gedrosselt dann bei 58°C und 63°C. Wenn es noch heißer wird  verkürzt sich der Intervall  zumindest bei der 2080. Dürfte nicht viel anders sein bei der 2070



Jo, in der Art müsste Nilssohn sein UVen auslegen, denn die Temps sind momentan noch zu hoch.
Weniger Spannung = bessere Temp. = weniger Spannung...
Am Ende könnte ein brauchbarer 24/7-Takt mit gesenkter Spannung(+W) rausspringen, der doch deutlich besser als Stock ist.
(falls Er noch die ganz originalen Werte z.Vgl. hat)
Und der Vram könnte auch höher betrieben werden. Da müsste man schauen, ob mehr Vram-Takt  mehr GPU-Spannung erfordert, 
wg. der höheren Auslastung.


----------



## strohbinsky (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bekommt dein Radiator eigentlich Frischluft, und hast du mal die Temperatur im Gehäuse gemessen?

Ich kann es nicht genau auf dem Bild erkennen, aber es sieht für mich so aus, als würdest du die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator nach draußen pusten?


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ja, ich habe mich für die "blasende" Methode entschieden. Die Radiatorlüfter schieben die Luft also durch die Lamellen nach draußen.

Wie schon erwähnt glaube ich nicht an ein thermisches Problem im Gehäuse. Aber glauben heißt nicht wissen, also ... 

Mangels Temperatursensor für die Gehäuseluft (wüsste nicht, wie ich das sinnvoll mit einem elektronischen Fieberthermometer hinkriege) habe ich ein paar Zustände mit HWiNFO festgehalten.


Rechner idle 5 Min. nach erstem Start, Raumtemperatur 19-20°C 
Anschließend 30 Min. Heaven Benchmark, Grafikkarte @stock. Der Boosttakt startet bei 1920 MHz und sinkt im Verlauf auf 1875 bei bis zu 58°C GPU-Temp, Raumtemp. 20°C 
Anschließend 30 Min. Heaven Benchmark, Grafikkarte +180 MHz GPU, +1000 MHz VRAM. Der OC-Takt startet bei 2070 MHz und sinkt im Verlauf auf 2040 MHz bei bis zu 65°C GPU-Temp, Raumtemp 20-21°C. 
Anbei die HWiNFO-Screenshots mit den weiteren Messwerten. Eure Kommentare sind erbeten.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das Problem bei dir ist das wir die Wassertemperatur nicht kennen und so kann nicht heraus gesehen werden ob diese Temperaturen sich auch mit der Wassertemperatur ableiten lassen. Denn wenn ich deine Temperaturen mit nur 30°C Wassertemperatur hätte dann würde was mit dem Kühler nicht stimmen. Hätte ich aber diese Temperaturen mit einer Wassertemperatur von 45°C oder mehr, wäre es wieder normal.

Für mich sind die Temperaturen zwar unbedenklich was die Grafikkarte angehen, aber zu hoch bedenkt man das es sich hier um eine Wasserkühlung geht. Denn in diesem Fall hast du im Grunde fast die selben Temperaturen wie unter Luft und hättest dir dieses ganze Umbauen und Geld investieren sparen können. Du müsstest versuchen aus dem AGB die Temperatur zu messen um zu wissen wie hoch deine Wassertemperatur dabei ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du müsstest versuchen aus dem AGB die Temperatur zu messen um zu wissen wie hoch deine Wassertemperatur dabei ist.


Schlägst du vor, das Fieberthermometer während eines Belastungstests in den AGB zu halten?  Es misst Temperaturen zwischen 32 und 42°C, das könnte also klappen. Wenn's durch die Öffnung passt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Versuche es... ich habe es noch nie gemacht, aber ich habe es als Ratschlag schon oft in Foren gelesen.

EDIT:

Meine Grafikkarte ist schon von Werk aus mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet.
Gekauft habe ich die Grafikkarte im Dezember kurz vor Weihnachten.

Ende Januar glaube um den 24em hatte ich meine Grafikkarte zerlegt, denn anfangs lag die Temperatur um die 40-43°C aber nun bewegte sich die Temperatur im Bereich 48-50°C.  Natürlich für eine Grafikkarte unbedenklich, aber wenn sich die Temperaturen verändert macht es mich stutzig wenn die Wassertemperatur hierbei sich nicht verändert hat. Der Grafikkarte lag auch eine Tube EK-TIM WLP im Lieferumfang mit bei und von der Konsistenz her muss auch die selbe WLP original bereits drauf gewesen sein.

Nachdem ich die WLP mit der EK-TIM neu versehen hatte, hatte ich wieder meine 40-43°C. Aber vor einiger Zeit ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die Temperaturen sich wieder in diesem Bereich bewegten und vorgestern hatte ich innerhalb eines Spiels mit einem OC von 2070/7500 MHz die 50°C wieder erreicht. Daher zerlegte ich gestern erneut meine Grafikkarte.

Möchte aber nochmals erwähnen das es mir eher um das Basteln ging, da diese Temperaturen für eine Grafikkarte unbedenklich sind. Wollte auch schauen wie das ganze nun aussah mit der WLP was ich drauf machte. Denn original war eine ganze Tube drauf gespritzt worden und das meiste lang ehe daneben was eine große Sauerei war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der Bilder ist leider nicht gut geworden und ich habe es erst nach dem zusammenbauen als mein Rechner wieder lief gesehen, daher habe ich es etwas bearbeiten müssen damit man es besser sehen kann. Die WLP war auch etwas ausgetrocknet und das nach so kurzer Zeit. Habe gestern meine gute MX-4 verwendet womit ich gute Langzeiterfahrung habe. Natürlich wäre Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut bestimmt besser geeignet, aber die habe ich momentan nicht da und so schlimm waren die Temperaturen jetzt auch nicht, so das ich meine MX-4 die nächsten Monate mal testen möchte.

Das Ergebnis ist wieder sehr gut.
Mit Untervolt 2025/7000 MHz an die 40-41°C und mit OC auf 2070/7500 MHz kam ich nicht über 43°C.

Würde ich jetzt Pads drauf haben was den Abstand etwas vergrößert würden sich die Temperaturen auch verschlechtern und ich kann es zwar jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber ich vermute bei dir das du Pads irgendwo drauf hast wo sie nicht hin gehören oder manchmal sind auch unterschiedliche Pads dabei die sich mit der dicke ändern. In einem Fall hier im Forum hatte jemand auch ähnliche Temperaturen wie deine Grafikkarte und er hatte die Pads falsch verbaut und das ganze passte dann wieder als er das ganze nochmals zerlegte und die Pads erneut überprüfte.

Aber ohne die Wassertemperatur zu kennen kann das ganze nicht gut abgeschätzt werden, denn in meinem Fall wäre es wieder normal gewesen hätte sich die Wassertemperatur um den selben Wert mit erhöht.

Ach so so sind meine Wärmeleitpads drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur an den Positionen VRam und Spannungswandler.
(Einer der Pads ist auf dem Bild verrutscht, musst dir an die obere freie Stelle vorstellen.)


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Schlägst du vor, das Fieberthermometer während eines Belastungstests in den AGB zu halten?  Es misst Temperaturen zwischen 32 und 42°C, das könnte also klappen. Wenn's durch die Öffnung passt.


Genau das, habe ich zb gemacht ums alle Tempsensoren gegeneinander kalibrieren zu können, und das waren immerhin 5 [emoji2957]


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich komm nicht rein mit dem Thermometer. Es ist zwar dünn genug für die Öffnung, aber von oben ist kein Platz. Müsste mindestens die SSDs und HDDs ausbauen. Das mach ich jetzt nicht. Fingerfühlen außen am AGB und den Schläuchen sagt: das Wasser ist gut warm 

Weiterer Test, diesmal mit Radiatorlüftern auf Vollgas (=bis zu 1850 UpM anstatt vorher ca. 1000):


30 Min. Heaven Benchmark, Grafikkarte +180 MHz GPU, +1000 MHz VRAM. Die Karte hält den OC-Takt von 2070 MHz. Die GPU-Temp geht bis 56°C, Raumtemp 22°C. 
Der dünne Radi bringt also, wenn er voll angeblasen wird, noch mal 9 bis 10°C  und vielleicht 30 MHz. Der Geräuschpegel wäre beim Spielen mit Kopfhörern akzeptabel, aber akustisch kein nennenswerter Gewinn mehr gegenüber der Luftkühlung. Ein weiterer Test mit _allen _Systemlüftern auf 100% brachte mehr Lärm, aber keine weitere Temperaturreduktion.

@IICARUS: Danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich habe hier eher die Paste als die Pads im Verdacht. However, es führt kein Weg dran vorbei: *Irgendwann * mach ich den Kühler wieder auf und zu, mit neuer Paste und überprüften Pads und Verschraubung.

@GMJ: Ob das dann dann gleich ein guter Zeitpunkt für einen Quadro ist , wird sich weisen. (Der braucht einen freien internen USB-Port, und das gibt die nächste Totaloperation. Beim Boardeinbau hab ich nämlich die Pins des letzten freien verbogen  und ihn damit unbrauchbar gemacht. Das kann ich nur reparieren, wenn ich das Board ausbaue. Aber das wollte ich ja eh mal angehen ...)


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Quick and dirty aber auch so möglich: Aqua Computer Webshop -  USB-Kabel A-Stecker auf Miniaturstecker VISION, Laenge 200 cm 53213

Dann gibt's theoretisch noch PcIe Karten für interne usb2 header oder USB Splitter (AC Hubby), falls du um die Operation herumkommen willst.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> falls du um die Operation herumkommen willst.


Will ich nicht. Nur mich so lange wie möglich davor drücken.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Will ich nicht. Nur mich so lange wie möglich davor drücken.


[emoji23] Ok , getreu nach dem Motto: Ich habe solange ein Motivationsproblem, bis mich das Zeitproblem einholt [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ok, spielen wir das mal durch:


Der Quadro kann die Original-RGB-Leiste des Barrow-Kühlers steuern (zur Erinnerung siehe hier)?
Was brauche ich mindestens an Sensorzeugs?


----------



## strohbinsky (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung, dass bei dir die Temperaturen so hoch sind, weil du den Radiator mit warmer Luft versorgst. Das macht echt enorm viel aus. In meinem Gehäuse sind 2 Gehäuselüfter vorne verbaut und einer hinten beim Auslass. Ich habe im Gehäuse nur AGB+Pumpe, gekühlt wird über einen externen Mora. Wenn ich jetzt das System unter Last setze, dann erreiche ich im Gehäuse auch wenn alle 3 Lüfter drehen (alle aber nur mit 500-700 RPM) ganz schnell die 28-30 Grad.  Bei Internen Radiatoren wäre das ja quasi die Ausgangs- Wassertemperatur.
Falls es für dich kein zu großer Aufwand ist, würde ich echt mal probieren, die Lüfter zu drehen, am besten so, dass nach der Gehäusedecke die Lüfter kommen, und dann der Radiator.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung, dass bei dir die Temperaturen so hoch sind, weil du den Radiator mit warmer Luft versorgst.


Dann müsste mit geöffnetem Seitenteil eine deutliche Verbesserung eintreten. Ich teste das später.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ok, spielen wir das mal durch:
> 
> 
> Der Quadro kann die Original-RGB-Leiste des Barrow-Kühlers steuern (zur Erinnerung siehe hier)?
> Was brauche ich mindestens an Sensorzeugs?


Ähm, also ob RGBpx und aRGB das Gleiche sind, weiss ich nicht. Du bekommst definitiv mit dem Stecker wieder das Problem, dass der nicht auf den Quadro passt.
Ich dachte du wolltest due Watercool RGB Leiste probieren, die du ja schon durchgebohrt hast? Die sollte an dein Mainboard, so war mein Sachstand.

Und Sensoren: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067 würde ich mal auf jeden Fall einplanen, ein weiterer Foliensensor ist beim Quadro dabei, damit könntest du gleich Raumluft messen. Allerdings kannst du mit dem Quadro keinen virtuellen Sensor einrichten (Delta Raum - Wasser), um danach zu regeln. Geht nur mit Aquaero.
Durchflussmesser muss nicht sein, würde aber gehen. Da reicht der einfache HighFlow ohne USB, brauchst dann aber das passende Kabel, um an den Quadro drangehen zu können.


----------



## strohbinsky (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Dann müsste mit geöffnetem Seitenteil eine deutliche Verbesserung eintreten. Ich teste das später.



Hast du eigentlich vorne 2 oder nur 1 Lüfter am Einlass?

Vielleicht hast du ja noch nen Ventilator oder so um dem Gehäuse mit geöffnetem Seitenteil echt Mal Frischluft zu geben!


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich vorne 2 oder nur 1 Lüfter am Einlass?


Einen 23er. Vorn und unten saugt an, hinten und oben bläst raus.



> Vielleicht hast du ja noch nen Ventilator oder so um dem Gehäuse mit geöffnetem Seitenteil echt Mal Frischluft zu geben!


Und um das Ergebnis zu erhalten, das deine Theorie bestätigt?


----------



## strohbinsky (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Und um das Ergebnis zu erhalten, das deine Theorie bestätigt?



Haha, nett gedacht aber so wichtig ist mir das jetzt auch nicht  Ich drück dir aber die Daumen dass du nach dem Stress bald bessere Temperaturen bekommst.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei kleinen Wattzahlen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den Radiator als IN zu nutzen = Frischlufteffekt.
Solange man net GPU+CPU-Radi als IN hat bekommt man die Wärme auch wieder raus.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Ähm, also ob RGBpx und aRGB das Gleiche sind, weiss ich nicht. Du bekommst definitiv mit dem Stecker wieder das Problem, dass der nicht auf den Quadro passt.


Dann ist der Quadro gleich wieder weniger attraktiv für mich. Ich dachte verstanden zu haben, es ginge um (nicht) adressierbare RGBs mit (4)3 Pins. Jetzt kommt offenbar noch eine weitere Unterscheidung ins Spiel, die ich nicht kannte. Danke, dass wir noch mal darüber reden.



> Ich dachte du wolltest due Watercool RGB Leiste probieren, die du ja schon durchgebohrt hast? Dir sollte an dein Mainboard, so war mein Sachstand.


Das Durchbohren hat sie geliefert, wie ich schrieb, geliefert im Sinne von zerstört. Ja, die Watercool Leiste war gedacht, zum Mainboard (4 Pin, nicht adressierbar) zu passen. Die Barrow Leiste (adressierbar, 3 Pin) hoffte ich an den Quadro anschließen zu können.

@RX480: Das habe ich nicht verstanden.


Edit:



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung, dass  bei dir die Temperaturen so hoch sind, weil du den Radiator mit warmer  Luft versorgst. Das macht echt enorm viel aus.





nilssohn schrieb:


> Dann müsste mit geöffnetem Seitenteil eine  deutliche Verbesserung eintreten. Ich teste das später.


Max 59°C . Kurz die Zusammenfassung (30 Min. Heaven, max. Temps OCed):

Gehäuse zu/Radi-Lüfter low: 65°C
Gehäuse zu/Radi-Lüfter high: 56°C
Gehäuse auf/Radi-Lüfter low: 59°C

Das  bringt also was. Allerdings ist ein offenes Gehäuse natürlich wirksamer  als als saugende Lüfter. Also wieder ein paar Grad abziehen?

@GMJ hat recht, wir stochern. Aber danke auch dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei kleinen Wattzahlen? 
Es ist nicht nur theoretisch sinnvoller, einen Wärmetauscher mit dem kalten Medium zu beschicken, anstatt mit bereits erwärmtem.

In diesem Zustand, also nur CPU oder GPU Wakü, wird neben der Gehäusetemperatur zusätzlich die Abwärme des anderen Hauptfaktors an die Innenluft abgegeben, die dann der Top-Radi annimmt, um die Wassertemperatur zu senken.
Frischluft durch Radi und mit z.B. dem Hecklüfter die Abwärme raus bewährt sich in den meisten Fällen, besonders bei mehreren Radis. Eine Mischung aus 1 Radi Intake und der andere Outtake, verschlechtert die Leistung des Outtakes, im worst case sogar soweit, dass man sich den 2. Radi sparen könnte.

Ohne aber Temperaturen zu kennen, ist selbst der praktische Versuch reines Rumstochern 



nilssohn schrieb:


> Dann ist der Quadro gleich wieder weniger attraktiv für mich. Ich dachte verstanden zu haben, es ginge um (nicht) adressierbare RGBs mit (4)3 Pins. Jetzt kommt offenbar noch eine weitere Unterscheidung ins Spiel, die ich nicht kannte. Danke, dass wir noch mal darüber reden.


Zum RGBpx und aRGB kann vielleicht wer anders Infos bringen. Die Handbücher von AC sind leider nicht sehr informativ, bzgl. Pinbelegung, sonst hätte ich dir dazu schon etwas gegeben.
Klar gibt es auch Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter mit RGBpx Beleuchtungsset fuer Monitore, 60 adressierbare LEDs 53275 aber da fehlen dann Maße zu den Leisten (bei dem Set sind ca 10mm angegeben) und ob sie kürzbar sind.
Das hier gäbe es auch noch als RGBpx, Breite ca. 5mm, da steht auch kürzbar nach jeder LED drin: Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx LED-Strip 27,3 cm, Breite 5 mm, 15 adressierbare LEDs 53269
Brauchst halt dann noch Verbindungskabel:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Laenge 4 cm 53259
Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Laenge 10 cm 53260 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Laenge 50 cm 53261
Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Laenge 200 cm 53266
Aber alleine dein 3PIN Molex ist ja schon nicht kompatibel mit dem Quadro. Da müsstest du - falls es überhaupt geht (RGBpx/aRGB) - einen Adapter dazwischenfummeln, um auf den kleinen Anschluss vom Quadro kommen zu können.

Edit: du hast doch hier ein Bild deiner Barrow-LED-Leiste gemacht, kannst du mal eine Detailaufnahme des Anschlussterminals machen, damit man sieht, was dort draufsteht?


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Edit: du hast doch hier ein Bild deiner Barrow-LED-Leiste gemacht, kannst du mal eine Detailaufnahme des Anschlussterminals machen, damit man sieht, was dort draufsteht?


Gern. Nicht viel, fürchte ich.

Edit: Und was ist hiermit? Wird bei meinem Kühler als Zubehör genannt. 

Oder die Edelversion, sogar ohne Mikroskop bedienbar.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*


Ok, raten wir? 5V, DIN und GND

Wird das Problem aber nicht lösen, zumindest nicht für mich, da ich die Belegung des 4pin Quadro-Anschlusses nicht kenne.
Ich würde entweder RGBpx zum Quadro dazunehmen oder eine neue Watercool RGB Leiste an dein Mainboard dran. Durchbohren würde ich sie aber vielleicht nicht, da sollte gutes Doppelseitiges reichen, das von WC bereits angebrachte, reichte bei mir.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> entweder RGBpx zum Quadro dazunehmen


Was bedeutet "dazunehmen"?



> oder eine neue Watercool RGB Leiste an dein Mainboard dran. Durchbohren würde ich sie aber vielleicht nicht, da sollte gutes Doppelseitiges reichen, das von WC bereits angebrachte, reichte bei mir.


Die LEDs sollen durch das Plexiglas des Kühlers hindurch nach vorn leuchten. Das Klebeband müsste also auf der LED-Seite sein. Klar, dass das nicht geht. Deshalb hat Barrow den Strip verschraubt, und dasselbe wollte ich mit dem Watercool-Streifen tun.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "dazunehmen"?


na eine RGBpx Leiste



> Die LEDs sollen durch das Plexiglas des Kühlers hindurch nach vorn leuchten. Das Klebeband müsste also auf der LED-Seite sein. Klar, dass das nicht geht. Deshalb hat Barrow den Strip verschraubt, und dasselbe wollte ich mit dem Watercool-Streifen tun.


achso, ja mhh das wird dann aber mit allen ausser den Barrow schwer [emoji23]


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> das wird dann aber mit allen ausser den Barrow schwer [emoji23]


Ich hätte ja noch feinsten Sekundenkleber hier ... 

Hast du mein Edit zwei Posts weiter oben gesehen?


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja noch feinsten Sekundenkleber hier ...
> 
> Hast du mein Edit zwei Posts weiter oben gesehen?


Klar alles von Barrow im Zusammenhang mit LRC funktioniert, aber alles nicht vom Mainboard aus [emoji6], siehe:





GMJ schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht schon alles da, Mainboard = 4pin RGB, 12V, Barrow = 5V aRGB 5V
> Es gab mal im Luxx,meine ich, einen Beitrag über einen Barrow oder Bykski Kühler, selbes Problem. Kann sein, dass es nur mit den entsprechenden Controllern vom LRC2.0 ging.



Der Quadro war ja hauptsächlich wegen Lüftersteuerung nach Temperatur.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder RGBpx zum Quadro dazunehmen oder eine neue Watercool RGB Leiste an dein Mainboard dran.


Dann werde ich wohl RBGpx Stripes erwerben, und zwar einmal 5 und einmal 10 mm breit, je nachdem welcher besser an den Kühler passt. Der andere kommt vielleicht oben oder unten auf der Sichtfensterseite ins Gehäuse. Anschlusskabel einmal 10, einmal 50 cm. Mit der Befestigung muss ich mir was überlegen, im schlimmsten Fall nehme ich wirklich guten Sekundenkleber in der Hoffung, dass der ein bisschen Wärme aushält. 

Das wäre - irgendwann  - der Warenkorb:

QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct
RGBpx LED-Strip 32 cm, Breite 10 mm, 15 adressierbare LEDs
RGBpx LED-Strip 27,3 cm, Breite 5 mm, 30 adressierbare LEDs
RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Länge 10 cm
RGBpx-Anschlusskabel, Länge 50 cm
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste - 1 Gramm
Double Protect Ultra 1l

So richtig?

Und weil ich die RGB-Problematik immer noch nicht voll durchschaue, noch mal die Frage: Werde ich die Lichtleiste(n) deiner/eurer Meinung nach dann über das Mainboard, sprich: die MSI MysticLight Software steuern/synchronisieren können?

Vorerst letzte Frage: Wo würdet ihrdas Quadro Steuergerät an meiner Stelle hinbauen?


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Und weil ich die RGB-Problematik immer noch nicht voll durchschaue, noch mal die Frage: Werde ich die Lichleiste(n) deiner/eurer Meinung nach dann über das Mainboard, sprich: die MSI Mystic Light Software steuern/synchronisieren können?
> 
> Vorerst letzte Frage: Wo würdet ihrdas Quadro Steuergerät an meiner Stelle hinbauen?


Warenkorb sieht in Ordnung aus.
Nein, RGBpx ist sehr wahrscheinlich nur über die Aquasuite einstellbar.
Wenn über Mainboard: sehr sicher nur irgendwelche LED Leisten, die du an deinem 4pin anschließen kannst.

Quadro irgendwo, ich habe schon wieder den Überblick verloren. Entweder unter PSU Shroud oder rückwärtig. Musst ja nicht immer dran.

Übrigens: Heißkleber geht immer, sagt meine Frau vor allem [emoji23]


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Klar alles von Barrow im Zusammenhang mit LRC funktioniert, aber alles nicht vom Mainboard aus





nilssohn schrieb:


> Werde ich die Lichtleiste(n) deiner/eurer Meinung nach dann über das Mainboard, sprich: die MSI MysticLight Software steuern/synchronisieren können?





GMJ schrieb:


> Nein, RGBpx ist sehr wahrscheinlich nur über die Aquasuite einstellbar.
> Wenn über Mainboard: sehr sicher nur irgendwelche LED Leisten, die du an deinem 4pin anschließen kannst.]



Sorry, ich check's noch nicht: Warum sprach dann das Mainboard-Argument gegen den Barrow Controller?


----------



## u78g (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



			
				nilssohn;
Das wäre - irgendwann ;) - der Warenkorb:

[URL="https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3773" schrieb:
			
		

> QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter[/URL]
> Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct
> RGBpx LED-Strip 32 cm, Breite 10 mm, 15 adressierbare LEDs
> RGBpx LED-Strip 27,3 cm, Breite 5 mm, 30 adressierbare LEDs
> ...



Der Temperatursensor hat mir persönlich nicht gefallen. Der war recht eng in der Mitte. Ich habe dann den von Phobya bestellt Sensor_klick_hier

War der einzige ohne Engstelle den ich gefunden habe.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke. Engstelle ist böse, weil sie den Durchfluss behindert?


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Sorry, ich check's noch nicht: Warum sprach dann das Mainboard-Argument gegen den Barrow Controller?


Na weil die beiden Controller von Barrow entweder old-school manuell oder mit RF Fernbedienung sind.
Die von dir gewollte Sync geht nur, wenn das Mainboard von Haus schon aRGB unterstützt, und selbst da bedarf es ggfs noch eines Adapterkabel, je nachdem wie die Pins auf dem Mainboard angeordnet wären.


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



u78g schrieb:


> Der Temperatursensor hat mir persönlich nicht gefallen. Der war recht eng in der Mitte. Ich habe dann den von Phobya bestellt Sensor_klick_hier
> 
> War der einzige ohne Engstelle den ich gefunden habe.





nilssohn schrieb:


> Danke. Engstelle ist böse, weil sie den Durchfluss behindert?


My 50 cents: der Tempsensor hat einen Durchlass von ca 8mm, bei einem Innendurchmesser von 10mm bei den Schläuchen, ist das zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ist theoretisch = Faktor 0,64. (und Nillson kämpft gerade um jedes °C)

Er geht extra auf Custom wg. der Schnellkupplungen von AiO und dann ein Sensor mit gleicher Wirkung?


----------



## ShirKhan (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> auf Custom wg. der Schnellkupplungen von AiO


Echt? Davon wusste ich ja noch gar nichts. 

Egal, ist ja kein Ding. Dann nehm ich gern den Phobya. Von Aquatuning brauche ich eh noch Anschlusstücke für den Ablasschlauch. (Das mit den Doppelnippeln hat nicht so hingehauen.)


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Ist theoretisch = Faktor 0,64. (und Nillson kämpft gerade um jedes °C)
> 
> Er geht extra auf Custom wg. der Schnellkupplungen von AiO und dann ein Sensor mit gleicher Wirkung?


Auf was bezogen?
Du möchtest mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen, dass die Querschnittsverengung den Durchfluss erartig senkt, dass er Probleme mit Temperaturen bekommt? [emoji848]
Schnellkupplungen sind ja meist auch schlimmer, aber selbst die hauen den Durchfluss nicht in den Keller. 20 Stück ja... [emoji6]


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Deswegen ja theoretisch. Bin selber nur on Air.(= h2o-Laie)
Theoretisch würde evtl. die Durchflussmenge gleich bleiben und in der Verengung nur die Geschwindigkeit ansteigen,
falls die Pumpe genug Dampf hat.

Ansonsten finde ich das Projekt ganz interessant. Mal i.Vgl. zur 2080iChill oder SeaHawk-AiO bei ähnlichen W.
[H]ardOCP: MSI Sea Hawk RTX 2080 Overclocking

Die Gründe von Nillson kenn ich natürlich net. Hatte Ihm nur mal ne AiO vorgeschlagen.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wir wollen es ja jetzt auch nicht auf die Spitze treiben, der Tempsensor wird definitiv nicht zu schlechteren Temps führen [emoji106]


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wir sind hier in einem Bereich wo bessere Pumpen als bei einer AIO verbaut sind.

Die Pumpen leisten alle schon mehr Durchfluss und daher wird so ein Temperatursensor oder Durchflusssensor keine Verschlechterung bringen.
Mit Schnellkupplungen wird eher eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe verbaut da neben den intern verbaute Bauteile normalerweise auch eine externer Radiator mit betrieben werden soll und hier macht es dann kein Großen Unterschied ob mit voller Drehzahl 150 l/h oder nur 130 l/h erreicht wird.

Meine Pumpe fördert mit meinem Loop mit 3x Temperatursensoren, 1x Durchlusssensor, 2x Schnellkupplungen und 10x Winkeladapter + 2x Kühler und Radiatoren (1x240+1x420+360 Mora) mit voller Drehzahl 125 l/h und mit niedrigster Drehzahl 65 l/h. Alles über 40 l/h ist vollkommen ausreichend.

An dieser Stelle auch mal ein guter Bericht und Test:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekfMjeMT7BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu der Pumpe gibt es auch ein Test:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-RDUx-URYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke. Ich hänge nun noch am Ablasschlauch. 

Das T-Stück direkt an der Pumpe anzubringen würde nach vorn (=Sichtfensterseite) ein Platzproblem schaffen, weil mehrere Anschlusstücke hintereinander müssen und die Pumpe nicht ohne weiteres nach hinten versetzt werden kann.

Deshalb denke ich daran, die Verzweigung am Schlauch unten in der Mitte zwischen Pumpe OUT und Grafikkarte IN einzubauen, siehe erstes Bild. Die beiden Doppelnippel am T-Stück angebracht sorgen dafür, dass es sich drehen lässt. So bleiben die Schlauchanschlüsse rechts und links fix. Trick: Das in der Mitte angeschlossene Schlauchende mit Stopfen liegt auf dem Gehäuseboden nach hinten gerichtet und wird beim Entleeren durch das drehbare T-Stück nach vorne und über den Gehäuserand nach unten gekippt. Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich bräuchte dann noch einen Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm V2 - matt-schwarz für die Verbindung von T-Stück zum Ablasschlauch. Meine Frage: Für die Verbindung zu den Doppelnippeln brauche ich außerdem zwei schwarze Schlauchanschlüsse, aber mit Innengewinde. Was nehme ich da?

Kleinigkeit @GMJ: Du hattest hier für die Befestigung des Schlauchs am Schlauchadapter mit Verschlusstopfen eine Schlauchschelle empfohlen, allerdings mit einem Außendurchmesser von 13-15 mm. Ich nehme an, zu meinen 16/10-Schläuchen sollte es eher der hier sein? Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Sounds good, auch wenn ich einen Moment brauchte, um es zu verstehen 



nilssohn schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Für die Verbindung zu den Doppelnippeln brauche ich außerdem zwei schwarze Schlauchanschlüsse, aber mit Innengewinde. Was nehme ich da?


Schlauchanschlüsse mit IG kenn ich nicht, will ich auch gar nicht suchen 
Du hättest dann halt eine drehbare Verlängerung nehmen sollen anstatt der Doppelnippel, z.B. XSPC Adapter G1/4 Zoll AG auf IG 1/4 Zoll - drehbar, m…
Die DoNi (so werden sie bei uns Hydraulikern gern genannt) waren eigentlich für die Verwendung mit T-Stück und Kugelhahn vorgeschlagen.
Um deine DoNis zu behalten, kannst du nun XSPC Adapter 2x IG 1/4 Zoll - drehbar, matt-schwarz oder eine nicht-drehbare 2x G1/4" IG Muffe nehmen, die ich so auf Käsekönig nicht in matt schwarz finde.
Aber bei AT:

Alphacool HF Muffe G1/4 IG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Muffe G1/4 zu G1/4 - geraendelt - black matt | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



nilssohn schrieb:


> Kleinigkeit @GMJ: Ich nehme an, zu meinen 16/10-Schläuchen sollte es eher der hier sein? Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz


Ja 

https://www.caseking.de/schlauchschelle-federband-15-17mm-black-wazu-187.html
https://www.caseking.de/schlauchschelle-federband-15-17mm-silver-wazu-188.html
https://www.caseking.de/koolance-schlauchschelle-federband-fuer-od-16mm-wazu-230.html
Farben wie immer nach eigenem Geschmack ausfiltern.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Du hättest dann halt eine drehbare Verlängerung nehmen sollen anstatt der Doppelnippel, z.B. XSPC Adapter G1/4 Zoll AG auf IG 1/4 Zoll - drehbar, m…



Ok, dann retourniere ich die Doppelnippel.

Gerade war *irgendwann*, daher ist bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um Versandkosten zu sparen, habe ich den "engen" Sensor genommen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, @u78g.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich warte noch auf den Tag, wenn du ein AE bestellst und nen DFM dazu.
Du zeigst schon ein WaKü-Suchtverhalten, da wäre das nur logisch


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Glücklicherweise weiß ich nicht, was diese Abkürzungen bedeuten.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich glaube dir nicht


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ernsthaft:  Eigentlich ist fast nichts Neues hinzugekommen. Ablasschlauch war geplant, RGB war geplant ... Neu war für mich, dass ich noch mal rund 50 Öcken latzen muss, nur um die Lüfter sinnvoll regeln zu können. Das ist schon ein Wort, auch wenn der Quadro mehr kann als das.

Die Teile werden nicht mehr rechtzeitig für einen Wochenend-Umbau ankommen. Trotzdem, damit ich's nicht vergesse: Stimmt ihr zu, dass ich die Radi-Lüfter nach außen bauen sollte, also von innen nach außen Radiator -> Lüfter -> Gehäusedeckel? Und dann einsaugen oder ausblasen? 

Die anderen jetzt noch verbauten drei Gehäuselüfter sind: vorn und unten einsaugend, hinten oben ausblasend. Beide CPU-Lüfter blasen natürlich auch nach hinten zum Hecklüfter.

Perspektivisch wird der große Frontlüfter eines Tages durch einen Radi für eine CPU-WaKü ersetzt werden. Oder der Bodenlüfter, beides sollte gehen.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ernsthaft:  Eigentlich ist fast nichts Neues hinzugekommen. Ablasschlauch war geplant, RGB war geplant ... Neu war für mich, dass ich noch mal rund 50 Öcken latzen muss, nur um die Lüfter sinnvoll regeln zu können. Das ist schon ein Wort, auch wenn der Quadro mehr kann als das.


Sinnvoll ist immer definitionssache. Deine jetzige "Steuerung" würde ja ausreichen, aber du interessierst dich für Temperaturbereiche, die eben nur mit Wassertemperatur auch gegenzuprüfen sind. Das könntest du auch mit einem geeigneten Thermometer und Gegenmessen im AGB, aber gerade hinsichtlich deiner Erweiterung um CPU später, macht eine sinnvolle Regelungsmöglichkeit über den Quadro oder best case *AE (Aquaero)* durchaus Sinn.



nilssohn schrieb:


> Die Teile werden nicht mehr rechtzeitig für einen Wochenend-Umbau ankommen. Trotzdem, damit ich's nicht vergesse: Stimmt ihr zu, dass ich die Radi-Lüfter nach außen bauen sollte, also von innen nach außen Radiator -> Lüfter -> Gehäusedeckel?


Ja, auf jeden Fall...



nilssohn schrieb:


> Und dann einsaugen oder ausblasen?


Nach all den Diskussionen fragst du das nicht wirklich, oder? 
Lüfter zw. Radiator und Gehäuse verbaut und wieder ausblasend installiert: Gleiche Strömungsrichtung wie zuvor. Klingt ziemlich unnötig oder?
Schlussfolgerung: Einsaugend, also Frischluft vom Raum ansaugen und durch den Radi ins Gehäuse pusten


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wo ist dir Kühler, in der Sauna oder im Keller? Wo würde der Radiator besser gekühlt... in der Sauna oder im Keller? Und falls deine Antwort der Keller ist, wieso? Wo herrschen die niedrigeren Temperaturen... bei dir im Zimmer oder im Gehäuse? Mit welcher Temperatur kann das Wasser im Radiator niedriger gekühlt werden mit 23°C Raumtemperatur oder mit 35°C aus dem Gehäuse? 

Ein Natur gesetzt ist das eine Luft/Wasserkühlung immer nur bis Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann, also immer bezogen auf die Temperatur von der ein Radiator die Kühlluft bekommt.

Meine zwei Radiatoren in der Front und Oben sind so verbaut das die Lüfter von außen Luft aus dem Raum durch die Radiatoren durch blasen.
Wäre auch irgendwie widersprüchlich wenn vorne mit Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird und der Schlauch direkt zum nächsten Radiator geht und dort dann mit 10-15°C mehr durch die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse wieder aufgewärmt werden würde. Ein Lüfter hinten reicht bei mir aus das die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse entweichen kann und alles andere wird dennoch ausreichend gekühlt.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Deine jetzige "Steuerung" würde ja ausreichen


Die Drehzahl hängt derzeit doch nur vom Zustand der CPU ab. Die Lüfter haben keinen Schimmer, ob die GraKa gerade ackert und schwitzt oder idle rumdöst. Inwiefern soll das eine Steuerung sein? 



> Nach all den Diskussionen fragst du das nicht wirklich, oder?


Klar doch, oder hab ich hier noch einen Ruf zu verlieren?  Natürlich ist es einleuchtend, was ihr schreibt. Ich bin nur so geeicht auf einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, der von vorne unten nach hinten oben geht, dass es mir gedanklich erst mal schwer fällt, von oben einzublasen. Aber auch diesmal folge ich der Weisheit eurer Gedanken.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Und wenn die CPU zu warm wird wechselst Du halt auf ne kleine AiO mit Einbau unten als IN mit Push+Pull.
Vorn Oben+Mitte als kühle Luft IN ist wichtig für Deine Backplate.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl hängt derzeit doch nur vom Zustand der CPU ab. Die Lüfter haben keinen Schimmer, ob die GraKa gerade ackert und schwitzt oder idle rumdöst. Inwiefern soll das eine Steuerung sein?


Das artet aus, wenn ich darauf eingehe, du wirst auf jeden Fall glücklich sein mit dem Quadro 



nilssohn schrieb:


> Klar doch, oder hab ich hier noch einen Ruf zu verlieren?  Natürlich ist es einleuchtend, was ihr schreibt. Ich bin nur so geeicht auf einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, der von vorne unten nach hinten oben geht, dass es mir gedanklich erst mal schwer fällt, von oben einzublasen. Aber auch diesmal folge ich der Weisheit eurer Gedanken.


Als WaKü'ler darfst du dich nun um die wichtigen Dinge in deinem Leben kümmen, z.B. wie man effektiv seine WaKü betreibt, solche LuKü-Floskeln legen wir ab sofort bitte ab. Fehlt nur noch ein schlauer Meister, der ankommt und sagt: "KAMINEFFEKT AUSNUTZEN" 



RX480 schrieb:


> Und wenn die CPU zu warm wird wechselst Du halt auf ne kleine AiO mit Einbau unten als IN mit Push+Pull.


Nein, das wird er sicher nicht.  2. Radi dazu und CPU in den Custom Loop einbinden  oder gleich n Mora extern und trotzdem CPU einbinden


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wieviel Radis schafft denn die kleine Pumpe ?


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviel Radis schafft denn die kleine Pumpe ?


Die Radiatoren sollten hier kein Problem sein, die Kühler haben hier einen größeren Widerstand und ein CPU-Kühler würde die Pumpe auch noch problemlos schaffen.



RX480 schrieb:


> Und wenn die CPU zu warm wird wechselst Du halt auf ne kleine AiO mit Einbau unten als IN mit Push+Pull.
> Vorn Oben+Mitte als kühle Luft IN ist wichtig für Deine Backplate.


Ein CPU Kühler und noch ein zusätzlichen Radiator für die CPU zu erweitern wird mit custom Wakü kein Problem darstellen. 
Wieso sollte man sich mit einer AIO selbst beschneiden wenn alles andere bereits vorhanden ist?!

@nilssohn
Das Wasser reagiert etwas träge und so macht es schon Sinn die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen, denn wenn sich das Wasser aufgeheizt hat braucht es auch eine weile bis sie abgekühlt ist. Außerdem ist es gut die Lüfter per Kurve nach der Temperatur des Wassers kühlen zu lassen, da du hier sicher gehst eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur nicht zu überschreiten. Denn die Wassertemperatur ist ja von den Lüfter letztendlich abhängig und hier kann man ein Kompromiss zwischen Temperatur und Lautstärke der Lüfter eingehen(sofern die Wassertemperatur sich noch im gutem Bereich bewegt).



			
				nilssohn schrieb:
			
		

> Klar doch, oder hab ich hier noch einen Ruf zu verlieren?  Natürlich ist es einleuchtend, was ihr schreibt. Ich bin nur so geeicht auf einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, der von vorne unten nach hinten oben geht, dass es mir gedanklich erst mal schwer fällt, von oben einzublasen. Aber auch diesmal folge ich der Weisheit eurer Gedanken.


Mit Luftkühlung sieht es auch anders aus, da muss die CPU und Grafikkarte mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt werden. Ein Radiator kann hier beliebig verbaut werden, auch draußen als externer Radiator.

Früher hatten die Rechner nur ein Lüfter vorne und einen hinten und hatten oben gar keine Möglichkeit Lüfter zu verbauen, die Rechner sind dennoch nicht angeraucht.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> solche LuKü-Floskeln legen wir ab sofort bitte ab.


Jawohl.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein CPU Kühler und noch ein zusätzlichen Radiator für die CPU zu erweitern wird mit custom Wakü kein Problem darstellen.



Selbstverständlich mache ich das so.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im Dezember habe ich meinen 9900K als Set mit einer AIO gekauft.
Die AIO brauchte ich nicht, aber so kam ich auf ein Kaufpreis von etwa 500 Euro für den Prozessor hin.
Meine AIO hat mein Sohn verbaut bekommen.

Bei ihm haben wir auch überlegt wie rum wir alles kühlen würden.
Am ende haben wir uns auch entschieden den 240er Radiator oben so zu verbauen das Luft rein durch den Radiator gelassen wird.

Die zwei Frontlüfter haben wir bei im so belassen da er noch seine Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt hat und diese davon profitieren wird.
Bei ihm passt auch der Rest mit den Temperaturen und er hat auch nur den 140er Lüfter hinten der dafür sorgt das warme Luft wieder raus kann.
Vielleicht bekommt er dadurch auch weniger Staub rein, da mehr rein als raus geht und so kein Unterdruck entstehen kann. Bei mir hat sich da nach 2 Jahren auch nicht viel mit Staub getan... klar ab und zu muss ich auch mal Staubwischen... sonst sieht es durch das echt Glas blöd aus... 

Dadurch hat er nicht nur die schönen RGB LEDs des Lüfters von oben sichtbar, sondern seine CPU konnte sich im Vergleich zu seinem EKL Alpenföhn K2 um etwa 7°C verbessern. Normalerweise liegt ein 240er und dieser fette Luftkühler gleichauf. Trotzdem kommt er so nun nur auf etwa 65°C und zuvor mit dem Luftkühler auf 72°C. Das ganze ist jetzt auch schön aufräumt und um z.B. die Grafikkarte ausbauen zu können müssen wir den CPU-Kühler nicht mehr ausbauen.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviel Radis schafft denn die kleine Pumpe ?


Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB

Mit Verweis auf: Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB - Seite 2

Bei den Pumpen ist die Förderhöhe entscheidender, alles weitere hat ja Iicarus schon geschrieben.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Moin. Kann ich den Strip hier kürzen? Will sagen, funktioniert er dann noch?


----------



## GMJ (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich finde gerade die Seite nicht mehr, ich meine aber schon. Dort stand was von "nach jeder adressierbaren LED kürzbar".
War denn keine Packungsbeilage/Anleitung dabei?

Edit: hier Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx LED-Strip 32 cm, Breite 10 mm, 15 adressierbare LEDs 53268 steht es zumindest, nach jeder LED trennbar.. Hoffe das hilft


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ist kürzbar: Sry, dass ich erst frage und dann nachgucke: https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3767

Am Quadro ist nur ein RGBpx-Eingang. Dann lasse ich den Gehäuse-Strip erst mal weg, weil ich keinen Adapter habe.

Wo lasse ich den Sensor des Folienadapters des Quadro hängen? Irgendwo frei im Gehäuse?


----------



## GMJ (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn du die Gehäusetemperatur kennen willst, ja [emoji6]
Wenn dein Radi aber Raumluft bekommt, irgendwo außerhalb des Gehäuses [emoji106]


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich habe meinen an den 24-Pin Stecker mit dran gemacht, so das der Sensor nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bin zu doof, den Quadro korrekt an USB anzuschließen.

Ich möchte an JUSB1 anstecken. Selbst wenn man die PIN-Belegung nicht kapiert, gibt es doch trotzdem nur vier Möglichkeiten, den Stecker am Mainboard zu stecken. Alle erzeugen aber eine blinkende Status-LED am Qudro und eine rot blinkende RGBpx-Leiste. Falsch gesteckt also.

Bitte um Hilfe. 

Mainboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quadro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das Kabel der 5v müsste rot sein, das kommt an der Skizze an 1 oder 2 dran.
Also oben ganz links oder unten ganz links.

Du kannst das USB Kabel entweder oben oder unten einstecken.
Unten hat halt der letzte Pin was normalerweise die Erdung mit beinhaltet dann kein Kontakt.
Aber dieser Pin muss nicht zwingend mit angeschlossen sein und manche Boards haben oben am 5 Pin auch nichts anliegen.

So müsste es normalerweise aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sind zwei eingesteckt, da eines von meiner Pumpe kommt und einer von meinem Aquaero.
Da ich 2x USB2.0 habe, habe ich jeweils immer die oberen Pins verwendet.

Bitte beachte das falsch angeschlossen Board oder den Quardro beschädigen kann.
Im übrigem blinkt bei meinem  Aquaero auch eine rote LED und hat nichts zu sagen, soll laut AC nur eine Funktionalität anzeigen.
Andernfalls mal direkt im AC Forum nachfragen.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke, blinkt aber immer noch. Die Sensoren messen, aber im Bereich "Lüfter" schreibt der Quadro: "Alarm: Versorgungsspannung nicht im richtigen Bereich, Lüfterausgang deaktiviert." Die Meldung erscheint auch, wenn ich den Lüfterstecker am Qudaro ziehe. Nur die 3 Radiatorlüfter hängen per 3 in 1 am Quadro.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Zum Quadro selbst kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht hatte.
Daher vielleicht mal im Herstellerforum direkt fragen: Startseite - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## GMJ (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hast du mal nen anderen 4pin Molex als Stromversorgung zum Quadro probiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jetzt ja, ändert nichts.


----------



## GMJ (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Quadro Versorgungsspannung nicht im richtigem Bereich - UEberwachung und Steuerung - Aqua Computer Forum



> 5.9. Status-LED
> Die Status-LED leuchtet im normalen Betrieb dauerhaft rot. Bei Fehlern blinkt die
> Status-LED, beispielsweise bei Abschaltung von Lüfterausgängen wegen Überlastung
> oder fehlerhafter Spannungsversorgung. Bei Fehlern blinken außerdem angeschlossene
> RGBpx-LEDs unabhängig von der eingestellten LED-Konfiguration rot.



Ich hatte halt mal einen ähnlichen Fall bei der D5 Next, die meldete auch Versorgungsspannung fehlt. Lag dann letztlich an meinem gesleevten Kabel, da hatte ich ausversehens 2 Kabel gedreht. Mit nem anderne SATA-Strang ging es dann.
Sollte also 4pin Molex zur Stromversorgung angeschlossen sein, und auch wechseln dieses Steckers nichts bringen, wirst du denk ich bei Aquacomputer melden müssen: support@aqua-computer.de


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ihr lasst aber auch Nichts aus. 

Kannst Dich langsam Harry Sisyphus nennen.
Tust mir echt leid.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ja, bin auch bedient für heute. Der Quadro wehrt sich weiter. Morgen berichte ich mal.

For now: Operation gelungen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Und was war es am ende?


----------



## ShirKhan (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich schätze nach Gefühl: 50% Paste, 25% Kühlung, 20% Verschraubung, 5% Pads.

Die verteilte Menge an Paste war nicht ausreichend, und sie war schlecht verteilt, siehe Bild. Die Schrauben hatten nicht genug Zug. Die Pads waren sauber platziert; nur auf der PCB-Rückseite zur Backplate habe ich fehlende ergänzt. Wieviel die geänderte Kühlung ausmacht, habe ich geraten.

Ein erster lockerer Test mit noch nicht eingefahrenem Loop und unpassender Lüfterkurve brachte gestern Abend max. 53°C in 30 Min. Heaven mit der üblichen knackigen Übertaktung 180/1000. Mit einer sauberen Drehzahlsteuerung nach Wassertemperatur werde ich hier in meinem Zielbereich um 50 Grad landen. Wie "silent" das dann ist, wird sich zeigen.

Wenn ich es darauf anlege mit viel Frischluft ins offene Gehäuse und voller Radilüfterdrehzahl, geht die Karte in Bechmarks nicht über 38°C. Das wirkt sich auf einige Scores aus, allerdings nicht mit Leichtigkeit. Die Karte ist mit ihrer Maximalleistung am Limit. Immerhin konnte sie nach einigen Versuchen den Vorsprung in ihrem "Parade-Benchmark" Time Spy weiter ausbauen.

In Spielen wird die niedrigere Temperatur helfen, hohen Takt zu halten, sofern benötigt. Das fordernde, aber relativ unempfindliche GTA V z.B. ist mit etwas Glück ein Kandidat fürs Zocken mit 2100 MHz.

Mal sehen. Jetzt muss erst mal der Quadro funktionieren oder ersetzt werden. Mail an den Support ist geschrieben. 

Den Ablasschlauch habe ich mir übrigens für den nächsten Umbau aufgehoben. So ein 12-Stunden-Tag ist rum wie nix, wenn man als Ungeübter am basteln ist ... 
Nochmals danke für eure Beteilgung und Hilfe bis hierher.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wuhuu Farbe [emoji106]
Na, hört sich doch mit Ausnahme des Quadro, gut an. Du lässt dir aber immer noch etwas übrig fürs nächste Mal [emoji6]


----------



## ShirKhan (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Wuhuu Farbe [emoji106]


Genau, Wuhuu!  Meins war so schrill, dass meine Frau mich angeguckt hat wie einen Außerirdischen. Dann kackte allerdings der Quadro ab und seitdem blinkt's in Alarm-Rot. 


> Du lässt dir aber immer noch etwas übrig fürs nächste Mal [emoji6]


Den Quadro noch. Dann ist erst mal Schluss, versprochen.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Den Ablasschlauch habe ich mir übrigens für den nächsten Umbau aufgehoben. So ein 12-Stunden-Tag ist rum wie nix, wenn man als Ungeübter am basteln ist ...
> Nochmals danke für eure Beteilgung und Hilfe bis hierher.



Na nicht nur den Quadro, den Ablassschauch meinte ich halt [emoji6]
Mag zwar perfektionistisch klingen, aber ich hätte das gleich richtig gemacht. Einerseits erledigt und andererseits bei einem Erweitern für die CPU leichter zu entleeren. 

Aber du siehst, der Blick auf den WLP Abdruck bringt oft Klarheit, auch ohne Wassertemperatur. Ähnliches könnte dir bei nem CPU Kühler auch passieren.

Und da mag mag mir manch anderer widersprechen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Aufpreis für Marken wie EK, AC oder WC dadurch gerechtfertigt sind, da - besonders für Ungeübte - die Anleitungen sehr detailliert sind für die Kühlermontage.
Das fand ich bei deinem Barrow Kühler schon grenzwertig.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Custom-Loop-Umbau!

btw.
Wie sind jetzt die Temps bei der CPU ?


----------



## ShirKhan (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Na nicht nur den Quadro, den Ablassschauch meinte ich halt [emoji6]
> Mag zwar perfektionistisch klingen, aber ich hätte das gleich richtig gemacht. Einerseits erledigt und andererseits bei einem Erweitern für die CPU leichter zu entleeren.


Ich meinte auch den Ablasschlauch, und wir sind da vielleicht gar nicht so weit auseinander. Ich will es nämlich auch richtig machen, und gestern Abend war einfach Schluss mit Kraft und Konzentration. Im Übrigen  war das „unprofessionelle“ Ablassen einfacher als gedacht.  Ich schiebe die Schlauchsache bis zum CPU-Umbau auf WaKü,  und der kommt wirklich frühestens im Sommer.



> ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Aufpreis für Marken wie EK, AC oder WC dadurch gerechtfertigt sind, da - besonders für Ungeübte - die Anleitungen sehr detailliert sind für die Kühlermontage.
> Das fand ich bei deinem Barrow Kühler schon grenzwertig.


Ja, da bin wie ein Anfänger in die Marktfalle getappt. Weil ich offenbar nicht mit den richtigen Begriffen gesucht hatte, fand ich im Web für die MSI 2070 nur den Barrow-Kühler, und den vertrauenswürdig nur bei A. in USA, genau ein Mal lieferbar. Was tut der Homo Konsumus in solchem Fall? Er klickt auf „kaufen“, schnell, bevors ein andrer tut. 

Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Kühler nicht gut oder sein Geld nicht wert wäre. Der Erwerb hätte aber mit mehr Ruhe und Umsicht erfolgen müssen.



RX480 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Custom-Loop-Umbau!


Danke.  Dass du das alles losgetreten hast, ist dir schon bewusst, oder?



> Wie sind jetzt die Temps bei der CPU ?


Unauffällig. Genauer messe ich das erst, wenn der Quadro macht, was er soll  und ich mich intensiv mit allen Lüfterkurven beschäftigt habe.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Dass du das alles losgetreten hast, ist dir schon bewusst, oder?



I´m so sorry!

Wenn Du mal in Leipzig bist, lade ich Dich zur Kühlung in den Biergarten ein.


edit:
Bei Pads an der Rückseite zur Backplate empfiehlt Igor nur die Spawas zu kühlen, um net Ausversehen wieder
Wärme zurück ins PCB zu holen. (siehe sein Video zur Ti@h2o)
YouTube


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Lehrgeld bezahlen wir alle [emoji6]
Ich hätte mir die D5 Next auch sparen können und vielleicht doch eher den alternativen Deckel für die HK IV Tube, was solls.

Ich wollte damit auch gar nicht sagen, dass Barrow Kühler schlecht sind, nur lediglich schlecht dokumentiert.
Ich hatte mir anfangs auch überlegt, einen Barrow mitzubestellen, aber um ehrlich zu sein, hat mich das LRC 2 und die nicht aktiv gekühlten VRMs davon abgehalten.

Pads der Backplate finde ich nicht nachteilig, da der Wärmeübergang auf die metallische Backplate einfach besser funktioniert mit Pad und sich dann gleichmäßig auf die Platte verteilt und dann abgegeben wird. Da reicht der leichteste Luftzug bereits aus. Ein Wiedererwärmen der GPU dadurch finde ich mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bei meinem EK Kühler sind nur Pads an den Spannungswandler und in der Mitte bei der GPU zwischen PCB und der Backplate gewesen.
Das mit dem ablassen habe ich auch so ähnlich gelöst, nur habe ich am ende ein Kugelhahn zum öffnen dran. Aber da habe ich sicherheitshalber auch eine Verschlussschraube drin.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Pads der Backplate finde ich nicht nachteilig, da der Wärmeübergang auf die metallische Backplate einfach besser funktioniert mit Pad und sich dann gleichmäßig auf die Platte verteilt und dann abgegeben wird. ....... Ein Wiedererwärmen der GPU dadurch finde ich mehr als fragwürdig.



Du darfst net von Deiner kleinen 1070 ausgehen.
Schau Dir bei großen Grakas die Wärmebilder von Igor in den Reviews an. Die Wärme gibt auch einen Anhaltspunkt wieviel Energie dort anfällt.

Weil die Backplate i.d.R. schlecht von Lüftern angeblasen wird, ist es sinnvoll Ihr nur die Aufgabe der Spawa-Kühlung zuzuweisen.
Gerade bei HighendAir sind die Backplates gerne mal bei 80°C(NV) und 100°C(AMD).
Deswegen ist Hitzestau zw. Backplate und PCB auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Damit würden aber alle Kühlerhersteller grundlegende Fehler machen mit dieser Aussage. Daran glaube ich nicht wirklich.
Und ich bin nicht von meiner 1070 ausgegangen, sondern von fast allen 2080/Ti Kühlern, die genau dieses Pad zur Montage vorlegen.
Und mMn ist es etwas übertrieben bei aktiv gekühlten VRMs davon auszugehen, dass die Backplate als Hauptaufgabe die Kühlung der VRMs hat.
Sieht bei Kühlern, die diesen Bereich nicht aktiv kühlen bestimmt anders aus.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Spannungswandler werden normalerweise ja auch mit Wasser mit gekühlt, zumindest wenn es sich um FullCover wie die meisten Kühler (bis auf ALC) handelt.
Natürlich wird das PCB in diesem Bereich auch sehr heiß und so wird das ganze auch etwas mit auf die Backplate übergeben. Hierzu müssen auch nicht Lüfter drauf blasen da das ganze nur etwas passiv mit gekühlt wird. Ist ja eine große Fläche, wieso sollte dann hier nicht ein Teil der Temperatur passiv mit wirken.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Fragt halt Igor, warum Er bei der Ti@h2o (Video) genau diesen Ratschlag gegeben hat.

Was soll ne warme Backplate bitteschön zur Kühlung der GPU oder des Vrams beitragen ? = NADA!


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> I´m so sorry!
> 
> Wenn Du mal in Leipzig bist, lade ich Dich zur Kühlung in den Biergarten ein.
> 
> ...



Einerseits predigt er, dass die XCS Backplate von Aquacomputer, bei der nur die *Spannungswandler mit einem Wärmeleitpad Kontakt zur Backplate aufnehmen und die Heatpipe auch direkt auf der Höhe der Spannungswandler auf der Backplate festgeschraubt wird*, ein PR-Gag ist.



> Die aktive Backplate ist eher ein PR-Argument. Aus meiner Sicht sogar  komplett unnütz, weil es hinten einfach nichts zu kühlen gibt. Was will  ich mit einem passiven Kühler und so einem winzigen Delta zwischen PCB  und Luft? Allein die Wärmeleitpads verhindern da noch irgendeinen  Kühleffekt. Aber es sieht schön aus!  Nur, dass Schönheit nicht kühlt.



Reviews - Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT im Test - perfekter Massanzug fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | igorsLAB | Tom's Hardware Community




> ach 20 Minuten Furmark:
> 
> GPU-Diode: 41°C
> GPU-Sockel: 41,8°C
> ...



3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Review-Thread


Im Gegensatz dazu sagt er im Video, dass die VRM Kühlung bzw der Wäremübergang via WLP zur Backplate Sinn macht bzw. funktioniert.


Meine Meinung: Die Backplatekühlung funktioniert, entweder über die Heatpipe oder einen Luftzug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aqua Computer kryographics Pascal 1080 – Page 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AquaComputer Kryographics Hawaii Review - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Fakt ist das die Backplate nicht Hauptbestandteil zur Kühlung ist, denn der Kühler verläuft von der GPU bis zu den Spannungswandler, hier kreist das Kühlwasser mit und nimmt die Temperaturen von GPU, VRams und den Spannungswandler mit auf. Gebe nicht alles wie und wo was geschrieben und berichtet wurde, da das ganze auch stark von den verbauten Spannungswandler mit ankommt und wie die Kühlung dazu umgesetzt wurde. Das kann ggf, bei Luftkühlung eine große Rolle spielen aber nicht wenn ein Wasserkühler drauf ist.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von einem Wasserkühler und wie und wo überall mit Wasser gekühlt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wo der lange Pad drauf klebt sitzen normalerweise die Spannungswandler darunter. In der Aussparung sitzen die Kondensatoren die ja nicht mit gekühlt werden müssen. Das Wasser kreist auch in diesem Bereich mit und kühlt daher auch die Spannungswandler mit ab.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ähm, also VRMs = voltage regulation module = Spannungswandler. Deine markierten VRAMs sind die RAM Module [emoji6]


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



> Als Video Random Access Memory (VRAM) bezeichnet man DRAM, der vor allem in den Jahren 1993/94 bis zur Jahrtausendwende als lokaler Speicher auf Grafikkarten Anwendung fand. Wichtigste Eigenschaft des Speichers sind zwei Ports (dual-ported RAM), ein „normaler“ zum wahlfreien Lesen und Schreiben (random access) und einer zum sequentiellen Lesen (Videosignal-Erzeugung).
> 
> Um die Jahrtausendwende wurde normaler RAM leistungsfähig genug, so dass normaler single ported-RAM (DDR oder GDDR) für Grafikkarten ausreichend wurde.
> 
> In vielen Computerzeitschriften wird auch heute noch mit VRAM der Speicher einer Grafikkarte bezeichnet, unabhängig von der Speichertechnologie.


Quelle: Video Random Access Memory – Wikipedia

VRam(s) als Mehrzahl bezeichnet.
Weil ein VRam ist bei mir nur eines davon.

Bei deinem VRMs wird das "S" auch als Mehrzahl bezeichnet.
Heißt ja normalerweise ja auch nur VRM.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, das man net sinnlos viele Pads zw. PCB und Backplate packt, weil man damit das Gegenteil erreicht.

Ne einzelne Heatpipe transportiert bei weitem net so viel Liquidwärme  wie die Konvektionswärme der massiven Backplate. (bei Lukü)
Die Backplate ist im worst Case wie ein Wandheizkörper in der Wohnung. Wer denkt, das Da keine Energie drin steckt, täuscht sich gewaltig.
Fasst doch bitte mal bei Gelegenheit die Heizung an.
Bei Wasserkühlung ist es vllt. net ganz so schlimm, wenn alle Temps nur halb so hoch sind.

btw. 
Die GPU verbrät oft das 3-fache von ner CPU. Damit ist klar, Was über die Spawas drüber geht.
Finde es immer komisch, wenn die Leute sich bei CPU+Spawa ins Zeug legen und bei der GPU+Spawa ein Wunder erwarten.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, das man net sinnlos viele Pads zw. PCB und Backplate packt, weil man damit das Gegenteil erreicht.


Bei den Kühler was wir normalerweise verbauen wird alles schon vom Hersteller vorbestimmt, da packen wir normalerweise von uns aus nichts mehr mit dazu. 
Zum Beispiel in meinem nächstem Bild waren die Pads schon von EK laut Anleitung so bestimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn überhaupt werden laut Hersteller Vorgaben Pads verteilt.
Ich halte im Übrigen auch nicht viel von diesen Zwitterkühlern, das ist letztlich egal welche Marke, ob Barrow, Alphacool oder Universalkühlern. Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide, meine Komponenten wasserzukühlen, dann doch bitte Fullcover, damit der aktive Wärmetransport vom Wasser erledigt wird.
Der maginale Rest, der rückseits über die Backplate abgeführt wird, ist dann einfach nur eine positive Eigenschaft, nicht mehr.
Wie gesagt, bei nicht Fullcover mag das anders sein, aber zu sehr würde ich mich darauf nicht versteifen. Stell dir vor du würdest die Wärme dann nicht aufnehmen und auf die Backplate verteilen, wo soll sie denn hin, da nicht aktiv gekühlt?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bitte nie Luft- und Wasserkühlung vermischen. Ein sauberer Wasserblock nimmt die Abwärme direkt dort weg, wo sie entsteht. Indirekt über das PCB und ein dickes Pad kühlen zu wollen, bringt zwar ein paar Kelvin, aber nicht die signifikanten Unterschiede. 

Es dauert ca. 30 Minuten, dann ist auch die Backplate "wärmegesättigt" und kann nicht mehr an die Umgebung abgeben, als sie es ohnehin schon tut. Was bringt da dann die Heatpipe? Sie kann schneller verteilen, was bei einem großen Delta eher einen Sinn ergibt. Aber wenn die Backplate die finale Temperatur erreicht hat, ist auch da Ende mit dem Mehrwert der Pipe. Die Heatpipe ist kein doch Kühler, sondern nur ein Transportmittel.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die um 10°C niedrigeren VRM Temperaturen durch das Transportmittel Heatpipe, die  Kontakt zum Kühlmittel hat, nehme ich gerne mit.



> Five separate mounts/runs were done for statistical accuracy and to  remove the chance of any mounting-related anomalies. For each run, a 60  minute Unigine Heaven 4.0 run was done, and temperatures were monitored  until a steady state was reached, after which they were recorded. A  delta T of GPU core/VRM and loop temperatures was thus calculated for  each run with an average delta T that was then obtained across all five  runs. This way, the cooling solution is taken out of the picture. Lower  is better here.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

@Nilssohn
Gehts dieses WE weiter ? Dein letzter Stand klang ja richtig optimistisch.
Könntest ja mal ein paar Screenshots posten. (mit Sensordaten per AB oder HWinfo eingeblendet)


----------



## ShirKhan (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Geht schon weiter, danke der Nachfrage. Bin aber erst mal beruflich eingespannt.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das Fazit zuerst: Hier ist alles gut.

Aqua Computer hat den defekten Quadro umstandslos getauscht, nochmals danke dafür. Der neue funktioniert, was auch damit zusammenhängen könnte, dass sein Besitzer das USB-Kabel richtig herum angeschlossen hat. Wie @IICARUS hier schon schrieb: rotes Kabel links. 

Derzeit lerne ich, wie sehr das Thema Lüftersteuerung bei einer WaKü in der Vordergrund treten kann, vielleicht auch wegen der Hybrid-Krücke Luft/Wasser, die hier bis auf Weiteres betrieben wird. Dies ist die aktuelle Ausstattung:

- 360mm-Radiator Deckel (Push, PWM)
- 230mm-Lüfter Front (Push, DC)
- 120mm-Lüfter Boden (Push, DC)
- 2x 120mm-CPU-Lüfter (Richtung Heck, PWM)
- 140mm-Lüfter Heck (Pull, DC)

Es gibt also noch zwei einsaugende und einen ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter. Die beiden Mugen-Lüfter für die CPU befinden sich dabei horizontal in einer Linie mit dem Hecklüfter. Alle drei blasen in dieselbe Richtung, nämlich nach hinten.

Leise oder kühl, was ist das Ziel? Derzeit haben niedrige Temps Priorität. Allerdings mit der Maßgabe, in Summe leiser zu sein als vorher mit der Luftkühlung.

Im ersten Versuch habe ich alle Gehäuselüfter an den Quadro angeschlossen. Feststellung: Der Quadro kann die 3-Pin-Gehäuselüfter nur an- und ausknipsen, also 12V oder nichts, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf Drehzahl und Geräuschentwicklung. Das ist okay bei den beiden kleinen Lüftern. Der 230er in der Front befördert aber richtig viel Luft ins Gehäuse, wenn er Vollgas gibt (750 UpM), und macht dabei ordentlich Lärm. Zu viel, also lasse ich ihn wieder vom Mainboard steuern. Die CPU-Lüfter sowieso.

_(Anekdote am Rande: Beim Abziehen des Frontlüfter-Steckers vom Quadro übte ich versehentlich Zug auf den Stecker des RGBpx-Strips am GK-Kühler aus. Der verlor den Kontakt und das Licht ging aus. Inakzeptabel, denn der sanfte Farbwechsel meiner Grafikkarte hat sich als *das* optische Highlight im Rechner herausgestellt. Mein 16-jähriger Sohn lacht mich schon aus und nennt mich Spielkind, weil ich so glücklich über das Farbgebimmel bin. 
Jedenfalls ist der Strip superschlecht erreichbar, weil er hinten am PCI-Slot an der Karte klebt. Jetzt zahlt sich aus, dass ich auf Kosten der Optik alle Schläuche aus Vorsicht und Unsicherheit etwas länger ließ als nötig. So konnte ich die Grafikkarte einfach abstecken und den Stecker wieder befestigen, ohne das Wasser abzulassen. Lucky me.)_

Zurück zum Quadro: Eine smarte DC-Steuerung von 3-Pin-Lüftern fehlt. Hätte er die, würde er perfekt zu meinen derzeitigen Anforderungen passen. Aber auch so ist das ein prima Stückchen Technik.

Die aquasuite Software, die ebenfalls einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck macht, steuert den Radi nun über eine leicht progressive Temperaturkurve, abhängig von der Wassertemperatur, die am Radi-Eingang abgegriffen wird. Das funktioniert sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Boden- und Hecklüfter macht eine Kurve keinen Sinn, weil es nur die Zustände an/aus gibt. Deshalb wähle ich hier einen Temperatur-Sollwert, ab dem die Lüfter anspringen. Datenquelle ist der Foliensensor, also die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse. Schwellwerte sind derzeit 28°C für den Heck- und 30°C für den Bodenlüfter. Währenddessen laufen die CPU- und der Frontlüfter mit Drehzahlen um 400 UpM idle. Letzterer bläst Außenluft auf den AGB, was sicher nicht schadet.

*
Temperaturen und Geräuschentwicklung (Raumtemperatur 22-23°C)*

1. Office

GPU: max. 29°C, Wasser: max. 28°C, Luft max. 27°C
Radi <600 UpM
Der Rechner ist nahezu unhörbar. Das bestimmende Geräusch in diesem Zustand ist das leise, hohe Summen der Pumpe. Muss mal sehen, ob ich die Befestigung irgendwann noch besser entkoppelt kriege. Ich mag diesen Ton immer noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Dirt 3

Immer noch mein Lieblings-Online-Spiel, wenn auch überhaupt nicht leistungsfordernd. Dafür bräuchte es keine RTX, der GPU-Takt bleibt wie festgenagelt bei 1200 MHz.

GPU: max. 34°C, Wasser: max. 30°C, Luft max. 28°C
Radi: <950 UpM, Heck: an/aus im Wechsel
Der Rechner geht in diesem Zustand noch als Silent durch, trotz des an- und abschwellenden Hecklüfters. Der Radi ist weiterhin unauffällig bis unhörbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Afterburner OC Scanner

GPU: max. 48°C, Wasser: max. 33°C, Luft: max. 30°C
Radi: <1350 UpM, Heck: an, Boden: an/aus im Wechsel
Jetzt ist der Radi deutlich hörbar. Der Rechner rauscht, bleibt aber noch zurückhaltend. Das An/Aus des Bodenlüfters geht bereits im Gesamtgeräusch unter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. Battlefield V (Singleplayer) OCed mit +140/1000 MHz

GPU: max. 48°C, Wasser: max. 36°C, Luft: max. 31°C
Radi: <1650 UpM, Heck- und Bodenlüfter: an, CPU- und Frontlüfter: max. Drehzahl
Nun ist die Kühlung gefordert, das Gesamtgeräusch ist stark hörbar. Das Rauschen ist aber gleichförmiger als mit der wechselnden Drehzahl des früheren Grafikkartenlüfters. Das macht es angenehmer. Und es ist insgesamt leiser als vorher, eindeutig. Obwohl ich vorher schon kein lautes System hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ziel erreicht? Ja und nein.*


Ja, denn ich bin immer noch stolz und freue mich jeden Tag über diese coole Maschine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, denn Temperatur- und Geräuschpegel wurden gesenkt. Die Temps sogar deutlich, denn ich komme bisher nicht über 48°C auf der GPU. Zum Vergleich: 71°C war das alte Luft-Maximum mit dem Gigabyte-Bios. Ein Delta von 23°? Das war mein Best-Case-Szenario. Klasse!
Ja, denn die Karte boostet mit der guten Kühlung @stock auf 1920 MHz. Das sind 300 MHz mehr als vom Hersteller versprochen.
Nein, denn in BF V hält der Chip stabil nun 2055 MHz, in GTA V 2085. Das kommt den 21xx MHz nahe, die ich mir als maximalen Spiele-OC-Takt vom Umbau erhofft hatte, erreicht ihn aber nicht.
Nein, denn einige Bechmark-Scores haben zwar noch einen Sprung gemacht, aber kleiner als erwartet. Der Chip erreicht seinen Maximaltakt bei 2145 MHz, mehr geht nicht, und der wurde im kalten Januar bereits unter Luft erzielt.
In der nächsten Ausbaustufe wird - irgendwann - die CPU in den Loop eingebunden. Mein Plan im Moment ist, dafür zwei weitere 240mm-Slim-Radiatoren in Front und Boden einzusetzen, sofern das Gehäuse das hergibt. Von der dann recht großen Radiatorfläche verspreche ich mir etwas mehr Ruhe. Der einzige ausblasende Lüfter wäre dann ein 140er im Heck. Um der ganzen warmen Luft im Gehäuse Herr zu werden, darf das ein kräftiger Noctua o.ä. werden.

So im Moment der Plan. Kommentare sind willkommen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Iiiiiiiiiii du hast noch ein hässlichen Klotz im Rechner drin... 
Wird zeit das dein Prozessor mit eingebunden wird... 

Kostet dich ja momentan nur 1x Kühler + 2 Anschlüsse und dann mal sehen wie es mit den Temperaturen so ist.
Wenn dein Gehäuse zu klein ist dann gehe doch auf extern... würde mir ehe in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Radiatoren intern verbauen die unterm Strich nicht viel bringen.
Knipse ein Mora extern mit dran und du hast Ruhe und dann weilt auch absolute Stille...  

Dein Quadro kann nur PWM, beides kann nur der Aquaero 5/6.
Ansonsten gute und schöne Ergebnisse. 

Kann gut verstehen das dir dieses RGB Licht gut gefällt, ist bei mir nun auch vermehrt der Fall. Habe letztens sogar neue Arbeitsspeicher mit RGB verbaut um das ganze noch weiter ausbauen zu können.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Knipse ein Mora extern mit dran und du hast Ruhe und dann weilt auch absolute Stille...


War ja klar ...


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> War ja klar ...


Meine Frau meint auch immer... die WaKüler hier im Forum sind ein schlechter Umgang und setzen einem immer Flausen im Kopf. 
Aber es ist zu spät... wir haben dich unter unsere Fittiche... so schnell wirst du von uns nicht mehr los...!


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

24/7 kann Nilson jetzt im Sommer echt höher laufen lassen.(0,1% lows fallen nur beim Spielen auf.  Scores sind net Alles)

Ist der Waterblock eigentlich auch mit größeren RTX kompatibel ?
(Der Golden Chip von Nilson sollte ja leicht zu veräußern sein.)
Mit Galax2070-->2080 wäre Es möglich gewesen aufzurüsten:
Aliexpress.com : Buy BARROW Water Block use for GALAXY RTX 2060 /2070 /2080 GAGMER / GAINWARD 2070 8G / Support Original Backplate 5V 3PIN Header RGB from Reliable Fans & Cooling suppliers on BARROW Lodz Store

btw.
Kann man bei dem Frontlüfter net die Spannung ändern ? (zur Not mit Poti)
Akasa AK-FC-06 v2 3-Kanal 3.5" - Lüftersteuerungen | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Anschluss an die Graka wolltet Ihr ja net riskieren.

BitFenix Spectre 230mm Luefter - schwarz
(wäre net schlecht mit der Startspannung von 5V oder 7V; rate ich mal als Laie)
Ein Käufer steuert den einfachen Spectre übers Board.

oder den Pro gibts mit 7V-Adapter: (>7V ist Der definitiv zu laut)
BitFenix Spectre Pro Luefter 230mm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Normalerweise muss er nichts  über die Grafikkarte anschließen, deshalb hat er sich ja ein Temperatursensor und den Quadro verbaut. Blöder weise hat aber Aqua Computer für den Quadro nur PWM-Steuerung vorgesehen und keine Steuerung über die Spannung. Beim Aquaero 6 wäre beides problemlos möglich. Aber der Aquaero 6 LT kostet mit 100 Euro, also 60 Euro mehr als der Quadro.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich könnte Boden- und Hecklüfter ja auch übers Board steuern, das in der Lage ist, die Drehzahl über die Spannung zu regeln. Mir gefällt aber die Idee, den Zustand der Gehäuselüfter von der Gehäuseinnentemperatur abhängig zu machen.

Deshalb lebe ich erst mal mit der Lösung wie beschrieben. In der nächsten Ausbaustufe wird es nur noch einen Gehäuselüfter geben, und der wird PWM sein. Dafür reicht dann der Quadro. Kein weiterer Handlungsbedarf hier. Kauf dir doch selbst mal was Schönes, @RX480.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ist auch nichts einzuwenden... das machst du schon richtig... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
denke aber an dein neuen Mora bei Gelegenheit....


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Du lässt nicht locker, oder?  Ok, reden wir kurz über den MoRa. Reizt mich derzeit nicht.

Ich hab hier dieses Riesengehäuse, von Bitfenix explizit als WaKü-Case angepriesen, und brauchte fast sechs Jahre, um mal zu ergründen, was es in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich kann. Ich empfände es als Kapitulation, mit der Kühlung das Gehäuse zu verlassen, bevor ich sein Potenzial ausgereizt habe. Also lass erst mal gucken, ob da noch zwei 240er reinpassen oder nicht. 

Der zweite Grund: Dein Rechner ist eine Augenweide. Um den riesigen Techno-Fliegenfänger daneben schön zu finden, ist aber ein besonderes ästhetisches Empfinden nötig.  Alles supersilent, ich weiß. Und wahre Schönheit kommt von innen. Aber so weit bin ich noch nicht.

Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Im Frühsommer ziehe ich um, k. A. wie der künftige Rechnerplatz aussehen wird. Sag niemals nie.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Geil, aquasuite kann Daten aus HWiNFO importieren und anzeigen. Was für ein hübsches Spielzeug! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann ich auf einen Blick sehen, wie sich Änderungen des Schwellenwerts der Quadro-Lüfter auf die Drehzahlen der Board-Lüfter auswirken und umgekehrt.

Fu**, ich bin süchtig.  Blubb.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Fu**, ich bin süchtig.  Blubb.


Ha... wir haben dich angesteckt... 
Ich sehe schon den Mora irgendwann bei dir stehen.... 
Nicht ernst nehmen, ich möchte dich nur aufziehen... 

Wobei ich damals bei mir auch sagte kein Mora haben zu wollen und ein Aquaero 6 wollte ich auch nicht haben, da ich der Meinung war das meine Pumpe alles mit bringt.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Lass mich mal schön den Weg gehen, den ihr alle gegangen seid: Ein Schritt nach dem anderen und dabei keine Fehler vermeiden.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mein Loop habe ich damals auch nur mit dem internen 420+240 aufgebaut.

Die Grafikkarte wurde später umgebaut da der Kühler nicht direkt verfügbar war und der Mora kam auch erst 2-3 Monate später dazu.
Mein Aquaero kam auch erst ein paar Monate später dazu als ich Finanziell schon alles überbrückt hatte und wieder etwas Spielraum hatte. Wobei ich alles anfangs über meine Pumpe geregelt hatte, da mit ihr auch die Lüfter per Wassertemperatur geregelt werden können und das ganze bereits schon mit der Aquasuite läuft.


----------



## WiP3R (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jup der Quadro ist echt nice, und wen du dich näher mit der Software beschäftigst wirst du auch sehen das die mächtig viel kann.
Wenn dir RGB so zusagt solltest du dich evt. mit den LED eigenschaften vom Quadro näher beschäftigen.


----------



## ShirKhan (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im CB-Forum wird derzeit wieder über das UV von RTX-Karten gefachsimpelt. Ich hab mich davon anstecken lassen und siehe da: Der Chip kann nicht nur schnell, er kann auch schnell und sparsam. 

Temperaturgewinn auf der OCten GPU: 2°C (von 48 auf 46). Undervolted auf 875 mV bleibt die Karte - trotz Boost auf den Besttakt @stock von 1920 MHz - bei max. 42°C. *

Sehr gut, das. Der Sommer kommt bestimmt.

* Mit mindestens 40W weniger Verbrauch non-oced unter Vollast. Um diesen Betrag höher ist übrigens das PowerLimit des geflashten Gigabyte-Bios. Genuss ohne Reue.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Interessanter Thread, den Du da verlinkt hast. Und sehr schöne Tabellen von Dir. War Stock noch @Air ?

Die Sorgen von 99% der nonA-Teilnehmer haste ja erstmal net, das Dich die TDP limitiert.
(hilft ja auch bei den 0,1%lows, wo Andere dippen)

Evtl. solltet Ihr mal noch das Tool von gaussmath für die lows nehmen.


----------



## ShirKhan (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread, den Du da verlinkt hast. Und sehr schöne Tabellen von Dir. War Stock noch @Air ?


Bei 45°C?  Nein, das ist der aktuelle Zustand.



> Evtl. solltet Ihr mal noch das Tool von gaussmath für die lows nehmen.


Ja, ich schau mir das gelegentlich mal an.

Was anderes: Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit hier mal ˋne Stunde Heaven laufen lassen, OC/UV. Die Temps waren zum Schluss doch bei 47° GPU, 36,5° Wasser und 34° Luft. Vermutlich würde ich OC ohne UV doch bei 49°C enden. Aber da wollte ich ursprünglich ja auch hin. 

Egal, dann hab ich jedenfalls das Gehäuse geöffnet. Und siehe da: Die Gehäuseinnentemperatur sank laut Sensor nicht mal um ein halbes Grad. Das bedeutet, dass der ausblasende 140er Hecklüfter einen Wärmestau im Gehäuse verhindert. Ich kann mich also wirklich damit beschäftigen, wo ich (einen) weitere(n) Radiator(en) unterbringe; auch diese zusätzliche Wärme wird wohl mit diesem einzigen verbleibenden echten Gehäuselüfter abtransportiert werden können. Auch wenn sich dann, zugegeben, einige weitere Parameter verändert haben (keine zwei warmluftproduzierenden CPU-Lüfter, aber auch keine zwei frischlufteinblasenden Gehäuselüfter mehr).

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ideal wäre Front-Radi IN + Top-Radi OUT + 140er Lüfter Hinten IN.
Wobei ja bereits in nem anderen Thread mal gesagt wurde das beide Radis und auch GPU+CPU beliebig hintereinander sein können.
Weiss daher net ob man Top IN + Front OUT machen könnte, Was für Dich am einfachsten wäre.
Zusammen mit vorh. Bodenlüfter IN sehr einfach zu ergänzen.

Sowas Ähnliches gibts mit ner vertikalen Lösung gerade im Gehäusethread.
Kaufberatung Gehäuse für guten Airflow / Radeon VII


----------



## GMJ (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im Endeffekt wirst du da nur durch selbst testen schlau, da auch viel vom Gehäuse abhängt.
Von der Theorie bleibt aber trotzdem wie schon oft erwähnt: Frischluft durch die Radis ins Gehäuse und mit dem einzigen 140er hinten raus.

Nur am Rande: ein Kaufberatungsthread, der explizit auf LuKü und dessen Airflow abzielt mit einem full WaKü System gleichsetzen zu wollen, ist ziemlich Banane [emoji6]


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Banane kann hilfreich sein, um mal Anders drüber nachzudenken.
Wer sagt denn das  Hinten net IN und Front OUT sein darf ? (gerade wo bei N. schon Top IN ist)
Passt auch gut zum Bodenlüfter IN.

Natürlich geht auch Front IN und Bodenlüfter OUT zusammen mit Hinten OUT und Top IN.


----------



## GMJ (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich weiss nicht genau, was du mir sagen möchtest, aber trotzdem bleibt es ja dabei, dass eine WaKü einfach am theoretisch besten funktioniert, wenn die aktiven Wärmetauscher die relativ betrachtet kälter Luft bekommen. Und das wird nun mal immer die Raumluft sein und nicht die Gehäuseinnentemperatur.

Bleiben wir doch mal bei nilssohns Gehäuse.
Sobald hinten intake werden soll damit front outtake wird, würde der frontseitige zukünftige Radi keine Frischluft bekommen. Das kann man machen, aber ideal ist es nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Würde nie Luft nach vorne raus blasen lassen, denn da sitze ich und würde die warme Luft ständig abbekommen. Ich hatte mal meinen Mora anfangs links am Seitenfuß von meinem Schreibtisch dran und ich hab ständig die warme Luft ins Gesicht bekommen, da alles von unten nach oben hoch gestiegen ist. Daher habe ich am ende doch noch Füße für den Mora gekauft und ihn hinten hin gestellt. Neben dem das ich nicht mehr die warme Luft abbekomme steht er nun frei und erreicht sogar noch eine noch besseres Kühlung durch die Raumtemperatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte noch zwei Beispiele zeigen.
Bei mir habe ich ein Temperatursensor auch im Gehäuse verbaut, so kann ich immer mit ablesen welche Temperatur im Gehäuse herrscht. Auf dem Schreibtisch habe ich auch ein Thermometer stehen um die Raumtemperatur ablesen zu können.

*Beispiel 1* aus dem letztem Hochsommer.
Raumtemperatur lag bei 30°C, ja es war sehr heiß an diesem Tag.
Im Gehäuse sind es 37,4°C gewesen. Die Wassertemperatur lag jedoch nur bei 34°C nach einem Spiel.

Wie kann das sein?? Wie bekannt sein sollte kann nie unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden.
Also hätte ich plus Delta Raum zu Wassertemperatur an die 39-40°C haben müssen würden meine Radiatoren von innen nach außen gekühlt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel 2, das ganze konnte ich erst auch gestern erneut zeigen.
Das System mit Idle/Office zeigt auch hier das selbe Ergebnis.

Raumtemperatur 23°C, im Gehäuse sind 27,5°C. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt nur 25,3°C.
Wie ist das möglich?? Weil auch hier die Raumtemperatur von 23°C ausschlaggebend ist und nicht die Temperatur im Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei mir kommt sogar vorgewärmte Luft von vorderen Radiator ins Gehäuse und das ganze läuft seit 3 Jahre Problemlos.
Hier noch die Temperaturen der restlichen Komponente. Einige Temperaturen sind auch im vorherigem Bild mit dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem Rechner der komplett Luftgekühlt wird muss der CPU Kühler auf dem Prozessor verbaut werden, daher ist dieser gezwungen mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu kühlen. Würde es sich um eine offenen Aufbau handeln wo das Mainboard auf einem Schreibtisch im offenem Aufbau aufgebaut wurde würde der CPU Kühler auch direkt die Raumtemperatur bekommen und deshalb theoretisch bis zur Raumtemperatur herunter kühlen können. Im Gehäuse jedoch kommt der Kühler nicht mehr an die Raumtemperatur dran, so muss mittels der Lüfter das Optimum geschaffen werden. 

Bei einer Wasserkühlung kühlt der Kühler selbst nichts, da der nur die Wärme aufnimmt und per Schlauch/Rohr die Wärme an den Radiator transportiert und hier liegt der Vorteil den Radiator so zu verbauen das er wieder von der Raumtemperatur profitieren kann. Daher sind bei meinen internen verbauten Radiatoren die Lüfter so verbaut das sie von außen durch den Radiator nach innen die Luft mit der Raumtemperatur nutzen und nicht umgekehrt wo sie die wärmere Luft abbekommen.

Ist die Grafikkarte weiterhin per Luftkühler gekühlt  wäre es noch schlimmer, da die Grafikkarte wenn sie an die 70-80°C erreicht und ihre heiße Luft ins Gehäuse abgibt die Gehäusetemperatur noch viel stärker ansteigen wird. Kann mich noch gut erinnern als ich noch komplett alles Luftgekühlt hatte und wenn ich mich über mein Rechner während eines Spiels gebeugt hatte die ganze heiße Luft ins Gesicht bekam. Das ganze war nicht ganz ohne und kam auch schon einer Heizung gleich.

Durch den Mora habe ich sogar noch ein Vorteil im Winter, möchte ich noch kühler werden muss ich nur die Terrassentür neben dem Mora ein Spalt öffnen und schon geht die Wassertemperatur noch weiter runter mit der kühlen Luft von draußen was eindringt.


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ihr habt natürlich Alle solange Recht, wenn man nur auf 1..2 Temps schaut.
Mir wären aber auch andere Komponenten auf dem Board wichtig, z.Bsp. Spawas und Ram.
(kann man nur Probieren in Games, die den Ram richtig stressen))


----------



## GMJ (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Einen Luftzug hast du doch trotzdem im Bereich VRMs Board und RAM, das reicht idR immer aus. Mir ist kein Game bekannt, das dermaßen den RAM vermöbelt zumal die Module auch sehr viel aushalten, sonst hätten andere Anwender im Bereich der RAM intensiven Anwendungen schon lange Probleme gehabt.


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Nilson wird Das schon nach seinem Gustus testen.

Ob bei Game xyz immer nur ein Speicherleak die Absturzursache ist, wird man wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke für eure Beiträge. Spätestens nach diesen Plädoyers ist amtlich, dass ich Radilüfter ausschließlich mit Frischluft füttern werde. Deshalb war mir auch wichtig zu testen, ob der 140er Hecklüfter ordentlich was rausschaufelt.

Am liebsten hätte ich noch zwei 240er Radiatoren, einen in der Front unten und einen am Boden. Für beides werde ich den 3,5"-Käfig entfernen müssen, für die SSDs (schwarzes Kästchen MItte rechts) finde ich dann einen Platz. Die Schläuche am oberen Radi kann ich mit Winkelfittings platzsparender verlegen, dadurch lassen sich die drei 5,25"-Laufwerke um je einen Schacht nach oben verlegen.

Wenn ich mir den Gehäuseboden mit einem Radiator zupflastere, wohin dann mit dem AGB? Verzichte ich auf den dritten Radi, werde ich für GPU + CPU "nur" 360 + 240 mm Radifläche haben, plus einen Bodenlüfter einblasend und einen Hecklüfter ausblasend. Das wird genügen, auch weil die CPU nur 95W TDP hat. Es wird unter Last aber nicht leise sein, vor allem nicht im Sommer.

Bei meinen Gedankenspielen zur künftigen Kühlung orientiere ich mich immer wieder an diesem Review zum Gehäuse. Etwa in der Mitte der Seite unter der Überschrift "Wasserkühlungstauglichkeit" listet der Autor mglw. passende Radiatorgrößen auf. Um es vorweg zu sagen: Metallarbeiten sind mir noch mehr fremd als Schrauben richtig anzuziehen und WLP ordentlich aufzutragen. 

Ideen, wie ich vorgehen könnte?


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Lass den BodenRadi weg. Bodenlüfter und AGB tauschen. Boden als OUT.
FrontRadi als IN hat dann auch mehr den Bling Bling - Effekt von den Lüftern, wenn man von Vorne schaut.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke für deine Meinung. Ich plane nicht, LED-Lüfter an den Radiatoren zu verbauen. Durch die Front würde man die auch nicht sehen.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich denke, ich werde die vorhandenen Plätze nutzen: Front 240er, Boden 120er (Warenkorb). Als Lüfter werden wie schon beim 360er die Arctic P12 PWM PST zum Einsatz kommen. 

Somit komme ich auf die 6x 120 mm Radiatorfläche, die mir vorgenommen hatte. Rechnet man für ein leises System 50W Leistungsaufnahme pro 120er Radi-Lüfter, reicht die Fläche für 300 Watt. CPU (95W) und GPU (240W) kommen zwar zusammen auf 335W TDP, aber nur bei 100% Auslastung beider Komponenten gleichzeitig. Das passiert ja nicht so häufig über längere Zeit.

Einwände von den WaKü-Experten?


----------



## GMJ (28. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



> Sie haben keine Artikel im Warenkorb



Da geht was nicht [emoji6]
Aber hört sich vom reinen Vorhaben OK an. Icv bin nicht überzeugt von den Single Radis, aber wenn es halt nicht anders (mit nem 360er anstatt 1x240 + 1x120) geht, dann sei es so.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



GMJ schrieb:


> Da geht was nicht [emoji6]


Sorry, gestern gings noch. Und jetzt wieder.  Die gleichen Modelle wie schon verbaut, nur kleiner.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich notiere hier mal die UV/OC-Profile, die sich als bisher stabil erwiesen haben:

- Stock 24/7: 1920 MHz @0,875 V
- Spiele-OC (wo nötig):
2040/8000 MHz @1,006-1,012 V
2070/8000 MHz @1,025-1,037 V
2085/8000 MHz @1,050 V (nicht mehr undervolted, max. 48°C)

Das ist wirklich gut, bin weitgehend zufrieden. 2100 wollen in den empfindlicheren Spielen aber (noch) nicht stabil bleiben.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Bringt denn Speicher-OC soviel ?

Vllt. ist 2100/7500..7750 insgesamt stabiler.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Speicher OC bringt sogar mehr als OC der GPU.
Wobei dieses ganze OC am ende vielleicht nur ein paar FPS mehr ergibt und es sich eher nur für Benchmarks lohnt.
Ich betreibe meine Grafikkarte nur mit 2040/7000 MHz und 1,000v.

Mir ist Untervolt und das ich über 2000 Mhz komme wichtiger.
Ansonsten was ich auch gelegentlich 24/7 nutze ist 2070/7500 Mhz, was etwa 10 FPS mehr ergibt.
Aber ich sehe kein Mehrwert darin 10 FPS mehr zu haben da ich so schon genug habe und ich daher lieber meine Grafikkarte schone.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Als Belohnung für die Bastel-Sucht, wäre 2100 schon net schlecht.
Ob 2085/8000 oder 2100/7750 schneller ist, ist eh gameabhängig.
(würde auch net die avg.fps anschauen sondern die 0,1% lows)

Wg. der fps geb ich Dir Recht, man merkt an nem modernen Moni (advanced Sync) eh net 3 fps weniger.
Und hat dafür leicht mal 10% weniger Verbrauch und angenehme Temps+Lüfter.


btw.
Um noch mehr Platz auf dem Gehäuseboden für nen 240er Radi zu bekommen, 
wäre ne Halterung vom AGB am Front-Radi ne Möglichkeit. (schwebend)


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

In unserem Fall sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen und die Temperaturen zu vernachlässigen, zumindest wenn genug Radiatoren Fläche vorhanden ist. In meinem Fall habe ich keine Probleme mit der Temperatur da ich zwischen 40-46°C je nach Spiel  (Auslastung) liege und hierbei meine Lüfter nicht schneller als 550 U/min laufen müssen.

Meine Temperaturen und Drehzahl der Lüfter kannst in diesem Video gut sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzig8qJ133I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ich habe auch einen Mora extern mit dran, was auch viel ausmacht.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe kein Mehrwert darin 10 FPS mehr zu haben da ich so schon genug habe und ich daher lieber meine Grafikkarte schone.


Das passt für dich. Hier sind 10 FPS eine Menge, weil die GPU-Leistung in einigen A-Games auf Kante genäht ist. Zumindest wenn ich alle Regler in Richtung optimaler Darstellung schiebe.



RX480 schrieb:


> Um noch mehr Platz auf dem Gehäuseboden für nen 240er Radi zu bekommen,
> wäre ne Halterung vom AGB am Front-Radi ne Möglichkeit. (schwebend)


Mit zwei zusätzlichen 240ern würde ich mich tatsächlich wohler fühlen als mit 240 + 120. Gibt es Bildbeispiele für so eine „schwebende“  Befestigung am Radiator?


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Habe ein 120 Hz Monitor und alles was bis 120 FPS geht reicht mir im Grunde aus.

Zudem hat der Monitor G-Sync und dann stelle ich auch schon mal auf Qualität und wenn ich dann zwischen 70-90 FPS liege bin ich auch zufrieden. Das ganze könnte ich zwar noch mit OC höher haben aber ich habe keine Lust auf eine defekte Grafikkarte und deren langen Abwicklung, daher lieber etwas schonen und dafür etwas weniger FPS haben. Mir sind in der Vergangenheit schon zwei Grafikkarten defekt gegangen und die Abwicklung über dem Händler war nicht so toll. OC verkürzt auch die Lebensdauer und bei dem Preis der Grafikkarten möchte ich diesmal schon versuchen etwas länger mit Grafikkarte und Prozessor auszukommen.

BF5 spiele ich auch normalerweise mit niedrigen Settings, denn dann sehe ich die Gegner besser. 
Im Video war auch RTX/DLSS aktiv, was auch die Grafikkarte runter zieht. Ohne komme ich mit den selben Setting etwa auf 90-120 FPS und das sogar mit DX12.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Nilson hat ja ne extrem große Monitorauflösung, da kommts schnell an die Grenze, wenn kein AS verfügbar ist.

Nach der Halterung schau ich gleich, Moment. In der Art gibt es sicher einige Lösungen:
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage

Wichtig sind kleine Bleche als Verlängerung, damit die Befestigung auch auf der Gegenseite vom Radi klappt. (siehe Anhang)
Man würde am Besten den AGB etwas unsymmetrisch vor den Radi hängen.


Klar das IIcarus im Sommer mehr Reserven beim Radi hat als N.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich notiere hier mal die UV/OC-Profile, die sich als bisher stabil erwiesen haben:
> 
> - Stock 24/7: 1920 MHz @0,875 V
> - Spiele-OC (wo nötig):
> ...



Wie waren nochmal die entsprechenden Lüfterdrehzahlen?



nilssohn schrieb:


> Das passt für dich. Hier sind 10 FPS eine Menge, weil die GPU-Leistung in einigen A-Games auf Kante genäht ist. Zumindest wenn ich alle Regler in Richtung optimaler Darstellung schiebe.
> 
> 
> Mit zwei zusätzlichen 240ern würde ich mich tatsächlich wohler fühlen als mit 240 + 120. Gibt es Bildbeispiele für so eine „schwebende“  Befestigung am Radiator?



Ich würde dir diese Lösung nahelegen: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Alle Phobya Radiatoren sind EOL und dementsprechend im Preis reduziert.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie waren nochmal die entsprechenden Lüfterdrehzahlen?


Hoch. OCed drehen die Lüfter des 360er nach einiger Zeit ca. 85%, entspricht rd. 1.650 UpM bei gut 36° Wassertemperatur. Nein, leise ist das nicht.  Wenn auch akustisch angenehmer als Grafikkartenlüfter.



> Alle Phobya Radiatoren sind EOL und dementsprechend im Preis reduziert.


Das ist interessant, danke. Wüsste aber nicht, wie so ein Riesen-Carée in mein Gehäuse passen sollte. 2x 240 könnte dagegen mit etwas Bastelei möglich sein.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



RX480 schrieb:


> Nilson hat ja ne extrem große Monitorauflösung, da kommts schnell an die Grenze, wenn kein AS verfügbar ist.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was AS ist, aber erschwerend kommt ja noch hinzu, dass DLSS für meine Auflösung nicht verfügbar ist. RT als Leistungsbremse schlägt also voll durch; in SOTTR bleibt es hier ausgeschaltet.



> Klar das IIcarus im Sommer mehr Reserven beim Radi hat als N.


Und nicht nur im Sommer. Trotzdem baue ich weiter auf eine interne Lösung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das wäre nur ein Vorschlag für einen externen Aufbau. Zwei PCI Abdeckungen entfernen um den Schlauch zum Phobya verlegen zu können.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

AS ist advanced Sync (kompatibel zu  G-Sync + Freesync). Damit ist man net mehr an 60Hz und min60fps gebunden.
49" (124,46cm) Samsung Gaming C49HG90 schwarz 3840 x 1080 1xDisplayPort 1.4 | Mindfactory.de
(das alte Modell mit nur DP1.2 war wohl net gut kompatibel mit G-Sync)

Ich würde mal messen, ob vorne net ein 280er reinpasst.
240+280 zum selben Preis wie der Externe 4er:
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany

Ist verständlich, das Nilson erstmal sein teures Gehäuse ausreizen möchte.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Im Sommer bin ich mit nur 700 U/min aller Lüfter auf 34°C Wassertemperatur mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C gewesen. Zur Zeit komme ich nicht über 30°C mit nur 550 U/min. Wobei ich auch mit der Drehzahl weiter runter könnte, da die Wassertemperatur mit nur 30°C sehr niedrig ist. Aber da meine Lüfter mit 500 U/min noch so leise sind das ich sie nicht hören kann lasse ich sie so laufen.

Habe jetzt aber einen neuen Prozessor und auch eine neue Grafikkarte, könnte sich daher im Sommer wieder etwas ändern.


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenns Frauchen mit dem zusätzlichen Staubfänger im Wozi leben kann ist Das schon ideal bei Dir. Schönes Video!
Nur Nilson hat eigentlich genug Platz im Gehäuse und sein Sys zieht auch net soviel W.
(wobei natürlich in so ner großen Auflösung ne 2080 klar sparsamer ist als ne 2070; bzw. ne Ti@UV  wäre noch sparsamer)


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Meine Frau hat damit nichts zu tun, reinigen tue ich das Teil selber und die Schläuche sind lang genug das es auch auf die Seite gestellt werden kann. Das ganze mal etwas Staub zu wischen ist jetzt auch kein Akt. Unter dem Schreibtisch ist er auch nicht auffällig und hätte ich schönere Lüfter verbaut würde er noch besser aussehen. Aber mir war die Leistung und die Qualität der Lüfter wichtiger als die Optik davon. Die schwarzen die es nun als 120er Lüfter zu kaufen gibt gab es damals noch nicht. Die Lüfter laufen auch mit Idle nicht mit und schalten sich erst ab einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C hinzu.

Sitze im Wohnzimmer und da stand die Priorität sehr auf leise.
Das habe ich auch erreicht da ich mit meinem Rechner meine Familienangehörige nicht störe wenn sie mit im Zimmer Fernsehen schauen wollen.
Zwar war mein Rechner zuvor mit Luftkühlung nicht laut, aber schon merkbar hörbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

@IICARUS: Schönes Video, tolle Systemwerte. Und das Spiel sieht soo gut aus! Muss mich mal reinhängen, damit ich im MP halbwegs tauglich bin.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ganze könnte ich zwar noch mit OC höher haben aber ich habe keine Lust auf eine defekte Grafikkarte und deren langen Abwicklung, daher lieber etwas schonen und dafür etwas weniger FPS haben. Mir sind in der Vergangenheit schon zwei Grafikkarten defekt gegangen und die Abwicklung über dem Händler war nicht so toll. OC verkürzt auch die Lebensdauer und bei dem Preis der Grafikkarten möchte ich diesmal schon versuchen etwas länger mit Grafikkarte und Prozessor auszukommen.


Mir ist noch keine Karte kaputtgegangen; wohl mangels dieser Erfahrung bin ich da eher angstfrei. Außerdem ging ich bisher davon aus, dass es hohe Spannungen verbunden mit hohen Temperaturen sind, die elektrische Bauteile schneller altern lassen. Beides haben wir hier aber nicht, im Gegenteil. Wo siehst du ein Risiko?



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Zwei PCI Abdeckungen entfernen um den Schlauch zum Phobya verlegen zu können.


Brauchts nicht, das Bifenix-Gehäuse hat Schlauchdurchführungen. Just for the case ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RX480 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal messen, ob vorne net ein 280er reinpasst.


Nicht schon wieder übertreiben.  Der Einbau zweier 240er wird mich reichlich fordern.



> Ist verständlich, das Nilson erstmal sein teures Gehäuse ausreizen möchte.


Preis ist egal, ist ja seit sechs Jahren bezahlt. Es geht eher darum, dass ich mir komisch vorkäme, wenn der Riesenklotz jetzt halb leer bliebe, während nebendran so ein fetter Fliegenfänger steht.


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Dadurch das der Frontlüfter ein 220er ist kann man schonmal über 280 nachdenken.
Du baust ja 1x für die Zukunft um.(Ti-next Gen. ist irgendwann incoming)

Was ich auch interessant finde ist die Diskussion zur Pumpe, ob max- Durchfluss optimal ist oder man etwas rumspielen sollte:
(dto. Reihenfolge Wärmequellen und Radis)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Mir ist noch keine Karte kaputtgegangen; wohl mangels dieser Erfahrung bin ich da eher angstfrei. Außerdem ging ich bisher davon aus, dass es hohe Spannungen verbunden mit hohen Temperaturen sind, die elektrische Bauteile schneller altern lassen. Beides haben wir hier aber nicht, im Gegenteil. Wo siehst du ein Risiko?


Ein direktes Risiko sehe ich nicht darin, aber ich habe mir durch übertakten des Speicher mal eine Grafikkarte geschrottet. Aber du hast Recht, damals hatte ich auch das Bios bearbeitet und selbst noch mehr Spannung drauf gepackt. Später hatten wir zwei MSI GTX 770 OC Grafikkarten die noch nicht mal übertaktet waren. Die erste defekte habe ich durch eine gebrauchte nach 14 Tage ausgetauscht bekommen. Die zweite ging 3 Monate später auch defekt und da hat das ganze 3 Monate gedauert und am ende habe ich eine 960er als Ersatz zurück bekommen. Musste sogar mit dem Anwalt drohen da sich hier nichts mehr tat.

Zuvor hatte ich auch nie eine defekte Grafikkarte, bis auf die eine die ich mir wegen einem Benchmark Rekord aufstellen zu können selbst verschuldet beschädigt habe.
Aber wie bereits geschrieben habe ich mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte genug FPS und da kommt es am ende auf diese 10 FPS mehr bei mir nicht mehr mit drauf an. Natürlich ist es gut zu wissen was ich noch an OC drauf packen kann, falls mal doch benötigt wird.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wie angekündigt möchte ich mich nun mit dem Vollausbau meines Loops beschäftigen. Das bedeutet Einbeziehung der CPU und Einbau weiterer zwei Radiatoren. Ich hoffe darauf, bei Bedarf wieder Unterstützung von den Profis hier zu erhalten.

Die erste Frage folgt sogleich.  Ich wollte dem Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm zwei gleichartige 240er an die Seite stellen. Nun sind die bei Caseking bestellt, aber mit Lieferdatum unbekannt. Das dauert mir im Zweifel zu lange, also möchte ich auf lieferbare Radis ausweichen, und zwar auf diese von EK Water Blocks.

Das passt auch von den Werten und Abmessungen alles, siehe Screenshots. Was mich aber irritiert: Das Gewicht des EK-Teils ist mit 370 g deutlich geringer als das von MagiCool mit satten 580 g. Wenn ich Gewicht bei einem Kupferradiator als Qualitätsmerkmal betrachtete, wäre der "Billigheimer" von Magicool hochwertiger als der Radiator von EK. Wie seht ihr das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Das war klar das es irgendwann weiter geht... es packt uns früher oder später alle... 
Zu den Radiatoren kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da ich beide noch nie vor mir hatte.


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die EK SE gehören mit zu den schwächsten Radis! Evtl. in NL bestellen?
HighFlow 2 x 120MM Radiatoren
Die OEM Variante des GTS ist gut und "günstig".


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



v3nom schrieb:


> Die EK SE gehören mit zu den schwächsten Radis!


Danke für den Hinweis. Was ist - neben deiner Empfehlung - von diesem Alphacool-Teil zu halten?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich habe von ALC einen 420mm und einen 240mm verbaut.
Jedoch habe ich den 240er als X-Flow verbaut, da ich mir dadurch Schlauchweg gespart habe.

Bin mit beides Radiatoren zufrieden.
Glaube da gab es auch mal eine Testseite was Radiatoren getestet hat.
Finde ich jetzt aber auf die schnelle nicht.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Der Black Ice NEMESIS LS240 von HWL (den hast du gemeint, @v3nom?) hat den möglichen Vorteil, dass er - wie mein vorhandener 360er - 16 FPI Lamellen hat. Hier wird auch gut über ihn berichtet. Allerdings passen da nur M4-Schrauben rein. Fahrt in den Baumarkt, um die Lüfter zu befestigen?


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Während das Radiatorenthema noch offen ist, schneide ich schon mal weitere an.

1. CPU köpfen
Ich dachte, ich mach das gleich mit, um optimale Temperaturen rauszuholen. Dafür brauche ich
- Delid-Die-Mate 2
- Conductonaut Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste
- Hochtemperatur Silikon
- ggf. Applikatoren für Flüssigmetall
Einwände? Was vergessen?

2. CPU-Kühler
Wie findet ihr den PHANTEKS C350i CPU-Wasserkühler?

3. Hecklüfter
Der einzige verbleibende Gehäuselüfter soll hochwertig sein. Ich dachte an den Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap.
OK aus eurer Sicht?


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Jo, meinte den Black Ice NEMESIS LS240 OEM. Die Alphacool Radis sind an sich auch solide.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den PHANTEKS C350i CPU-Wasserkühler?


In diesem Roundup kühlt er geringfügig schlechter als die Konkurrenz, erlaubt aber eine höhere Durchflussgeschwindigkeit. Inwiefern spielt letzteres für meine Konfig eine Rolle?

Die Montage des Phanteks scheint für zwei Hände schwierig zu sein. Das könnte hier zum Problem werden, bin gerade Singlehaushalt geworden.

Eine Alternative könnte der Alphacool Eisblock XPX sein, für zehn Euro mehr im Bundle mit RGB Frame auch bunt. Das sollte doch auch ohne MSI-Logo an meinem 4-Pin JRGB 5050-Anschluss auf dem Board laufen?

Edit: Oder sind 80 oder sogar 90 Euro eigentlich zu viel für einen - dann wohl geköpften - i5 8600K-Kühler? Es ist kein goldener, aber ein guter Chip, der 24/7 mit 4,9 GHz bei 1,28 V betrieben wird. Stabil bekomme ich ihn bisher bis 5,1 GHz, in Benches läuft er auch schon mal mit 5,2.


----------



## v3nom (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Am Ende kühlen CPU Kühler alle recht ähnlich.
Mit zu den Besten gehören die neuen von AC und ALC.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn AC Alphacool ist, was ist dann ALC? Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

AC = Aqua Computer
ALC = Alpacool


----------



## v3nom (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Kryos NEXT von Aquacomputer: Aqua Computer Webshop - Wasserkuehler
oder der Eisblock XPX von Alphacool: CPU-Wasserkuehlung fuer PCs online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany
EK, Watercool, etc. kann man auch nehmen.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Dann spricht doch eigentlich nichts gegen diesen EK-Kühler? Das Design zwar nicht ganz neu, dafür nicht zu teuer, und er hat RGB-Gebimmel.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich stelle mal die aktuellen Warenkörbe rein.

Caseking
Aquatuning

Anmerkungen:
- Die Magicool-Radis sind in Kürze wieder lieferbar. Die Alternativen werden deshalb verworfen.
- Der Noctua-Hecklüfter wird wegen der Farbe (weiß ist hier hübscher) gegen einen Noiseblocker-Fan getauscht. Dessen Werte sind ebenso gut und er ist ebenso sauteuer.
- CPU-Kühler soll der Supremacy Classic RGB von EK werden. Dessen Farbe darf dann im Gleichklang mit den Mainboard-Dioden wechseln. Hoffe ich.

Anschlüsse habe ich noch ein paar übrig, ansonsten hoffentlich reichlich genug bestellt, auch 45 und 90°-Anschlüsse im Aquatuning-Warenkorb. Schlauch habe ich, auch noch Kühlflüssigkeit und destilliertes Wasser. Wie ich den AGB schwebend befestigt bekomme, wird sich rausstellen.

Kommentare erbeten.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hi,

ich melde zwar noch keinen Vollzug, aber immerhin einen weiteren Schritt zur Systemkühlung und -optimierung.

[bisschenofftopic]
Hab meinen i5-8600K geköpft!  

Er dankt es mir mit knapp 20 Grad niedrigeren Temperaturen unter  prime95.  Darin enthalten sind bereits BIOS-Optimierungen. Der Rohgewinn  direkt nach dem Köpfen betrug 15 Grad unter prime; danke an @der8auer und Caseking für das Gerät.

Wurde die CPU vor der OP mit 5 GHz eine zeitlang auf Stabilität getestet  (AVX und FM3 off), kletterte das Thermometer auf 89°C. Jetzt ist bei 69  Schluss, mit Ausreißern auf 70. In Spielen geht der i5 nicht über 65  Grad. Die Luft im Gehäuse bleibt - bei moderaten Lüfterkurven - unter  30°C (Raum 22°).

Das 24/7-Setting lautet derzeit 5 GHz CPU-Takt (adaptiv, Stromsparer an)  mit 4,7 GHz Cachetakt . Dafür werden diese Spannungen benötigt:

VCore: 1,31 V
VCCSA: 1,20 V
VCCIO: 1,15 V

LLC ist mittig eingestellt und hält die Spannungen unter Windows und  Last etwa auf den BIOS-Werten.  AVX hatte zwischendurch einen Offset von  -3. Das scheint für die Stabilität hier aber nicht notwendig zu sein  und kostet im Benchmark Punkte. Steht deshalb jetzt wieder auf "Auto".

Der RAM läuft mit dem XMP-Profil auf den vorgesehenen 3200 MHz und  leicht geschärften Haupt-Timings CL15-17-17-37-1T @1,32 V . Die  Experimente mit meinem zweiten Profil 3466 CL16 habe ich eingestellt.  Ich bekomme die Riegel zwar mit 1,39 V stabil. Die Unterschiede zu 3200  liegen aber in Cinebench 20 und dem TimeSpy CPU-Bench im  Toleranzbereich. Scheint sich nicht zu lohnen.

Der i5 8600K geht maximal (benchmark-stabil, prime95 nicht getestet) bis  5,2 GHz. 5,3 schafft er mit seinem Luftkühler auch geköpft nicht. Der  Rechner bootet zwar noch in Windows, kackt dann aber bald ab. Mehr  Spannung als 1,4 VCore habe ich dafür nicht anlegen lassen. Vielleicht  mal irgendwann ... 
[/bisschenofftopic]

Insgesamt sind das keine außergewöhnlichen, aber erfreuliche Ergebnisse.  Für mein künftiges Setup bedeuten sie: Eigentlich ist es nicht nötig,  auch die CPU unter Wasser zu setzen, weder technisch noch thermisch. Der  Plan ändert sich trotzdem nicht. Dem aktuellen 360er Radiator sollen im  Endausbau zwei 240er zur Seite stehen. Mit der besseren Wärmeabführung  des CPU-Heatspreaders sollte es dann noch mal ein Stückchen kühler und  leiser werden als ungeköpft.

Der Loop wird erweitert. Ich mag nur keine Zeitprognose mehr abgeben. Oder doch, eine: Ich mach's, bevor die Hardware alt ist. 

Grüße


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hi.

Weniger als ein Jahr nach Start der WaKü sieht der AGB so aus. Weiße Schläuche.  

Was ist zu tun? Alles auseinanderbauen, säubern, Wasser ersetzen? Jetzt schon?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Kommt auf den Schlauch an was verwendet wurde und ggf. auch der Kühlflüssigkeit.
Solche Ablagerungen habe ich nach fast 3 Jahren mit Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch und DP-Ulra nicht.

Natürlich werden alle Schläuche irgendwann trüb und das lässt sich bei durchsichtigen Schläuche auch nicht verhindern. In meinem Fall hätte ich entweder neuen Schlauch verlegen müssen, da meiner optisch nicht mehr so schön aussah oder auf Hardtube umbauen und dann für eine Weile ruhe zu haben. Habe mich daher auch wenn es arbeitsaufwendiger ist Hardtubes zu verlegen fürs dafür entschieden.

Zwischen Rechner und Mora werde ich aber noch Weichmacher freien Schlauch verwenden.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Weißer Schlauch=Pvc, und das nicht nur mit Weichmachern, sondern auch mit Farbstoffen. Ich nehme mal an, da ist Dp Ultra drin? Wie warm wurde denn die Flüssigkeit im Schnitt unter Last?


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Weißer Schlauch=Pvc, und das nicht nur mit Weichmachern, sondern auch mit Farbstoffen. Ich nehme mal an, da ist Dp Ultra drin?


Ja. Und das ist der Schlauch.



> Wie warm wurde denn die Flüssigkeit im Schnitt unter Last?


max. 36-38°C


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Und auch noch Uv...dreifach Dreck.
Die Temperatur ist zwar nicht so hoch wie erwartet, sollte aber schon reichen. Im Bereich um 35°C rum fängt Weichmacher an, sich zu lösen, die Alkohole im Dp Ultra helfen noch etwas nach und der Loop ist dreckig.
Da hilft nur ausführliches Reinigen, um das in Zukunft zu verhindern, muss anderer Schlauch her. Nicht auf Pvcbasis.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Mist, hab noch jede Menge von dem weißen. Danke für deine Empfehlung!


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn du dein Wasser im Bereich 30°C halten kannst und im Idealfall destilliertes Wasser statt Dp Ultra verwendest, könntest du die auch weiterverwenden.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn ich meinen Loop endlich mal auf die CPU erweitere mit zwei zusätzlichen 240ern, kann ich mir max. 35°C gut vorstellen. Aber 30? No way.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Da fängt der Spaß doch erst an, wenn man dauerhaft unter 30°C ist 
Traumtemperaturen und unhörbar gleichzeitig geht.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Beschreib und zeig mal. Und komm mir nicht mit Mora, hat @IICARUS schon versucht.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hässliches Handybild, inzwischen sieht es wieder bisschen anders aus, natürlich sind da normalerweise auch Abdeckungen über den Lüftern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbaut sind 6 560er, der ganze Pc ist 108cm hoch und ich höre nichts - bzw. würde nichts hören, wenn die DDC´s mal nicht durchgehend auf 12V laufen würden.
Am Ende ist der Mora aber deutlich billiger.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Beschreib und zeig mal. Und komm mir nicht mit Mora, hat @IICARUS schon versucht.


Was haben alle gegen den Mora... 
Der steht bei mir unter dem Tisch und fällt so nicht groß auf. 
Sich den kompletten Rechner mit Radiatoren vollstopfen sieht am ende auch nicht unbedingt schöner aus. 

Zudem habe ich nichts von wenn du dir ein Mora kaufst, ich kann da halt nur von dem Berichten was ich verbaut habe und wie es bei mir läuft. 

Mit dem Mora kann ich meine Wasserkühlung mit nur 500 U/min der Lüfter betreiben um 30°C Wassertemperatur zu halten und was mir wichtig dabei war ist das mein Rechner dann selbst unter Last lautlos ist. Ich kann auch mein Loop ohne dem Mora schließen und hätte dann ca. 800-900 U/min für 38°C Wassertemperatur anliegen. Damit würde der Rechner genau so gut laufen, nur ist er dann halt zwar noch leise, aber nicht lautlos was bei mir sehr wichtig ist.

Denn ich sitze im Wohnzimmer und hinter mir ein Sofa mit Familienangehörige, die nicht gestört werden sollen wenn ich Kopfhörer auf habe und eine Runde spiele. Selbst ein leiser Rechner der ständig zu hören ist stört mit der Zeit. Mein Sohn sitzt alleine in seinem Zimmer und hier ist es nicht weiter schlimm wenn sein Rechner nicht lautlos ist, da er niemanden stört und Kopfhörer beim Spielen auf hat.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Niemand hat was gegen den Mora, ist nur Spaß. Und deine Begründung absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Hier geht's endlich weiter. Wahrscheinlich morgen schon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Bereich um 35°C rum fängt Weichmacher an, sich zu lösen, die Alkohole im Dp Ultra helfen noch etwas nach und der Loop ist dreckig.
> Da hilft nur ausführliches Reinigen, um das in Zukunft zu verhindern, muss anderer Schlauch her. Nicht auf Pvcbasis.


Ich bleibe für dieses Mal bei dem Schlauch, hab wie gesagt noch Vorräte hier. Außerdem sieht's gut aus.  Falls ich davon reichlich hätte: Ist es sinnvoller, den gebrauchten Schlauch weiterzuverwenden (weil er seine Wechmacher ja schon "abgegeben" hat) oder lieber komplett frischen zu verwenden?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Wasser im Bereich 30°C halten kannst und im Idealfall destilliertes Wasser statt Dp Ultra verwendest, könntest du die auch weiterverwenden.


Nur destilliertes Wasser? Das hab ich noch nicht gehört. Vielleicht lieber eine Mischung mit DP Ultra? In welchem Verhältnis zum Beispiel?


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Doch das geht schon, gibt sogar Leute die seit Jahren nur reines destiliertes Wasser verwenden. Mit meinem letztem Umbau hatte ich 2 Liter DP-Ultra rein gekippt und da mein Loop etwas groß ist musste ich noch etwa 300-500 ml destiliertes Wasser hinzufügen.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Wenn der jetzige Schlauch keine Probleme macht, würde ich auch dabei bleiben. 
Reines destilliertes Wasser macht meistens gar keine Probleme, Biobefall tritt sowieso nicht auf und Korrosion lässt sich vermeiden. Ich hab das selbst eine Weile genutzt, und bin dann einfach so auf Dp Ultra gewechselt. Vielleicht gehe ich wieder zurück oder auf eine Mischung, wenn meine Vorräte zur Neige gehen. Ist auch beim Entleeren einfacher, Dp Ultra klebt und riecht immer so, wenn es irgendwo hinkommt.


----------



## LightLoop (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Hier geht's endlich weiter. Wahrscheinlich morgen schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum die Artic p12 in schwarz und nicht auch in weiß  ?


----------



## ShirKhan (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn der jetzige Schlauch keine Probleme macht, würde ich auch dabei bleiben.


Bis auf den Umstand, dass er weiße Fusseln an seine Umgebung abgegeben hat, geht's ihm gut.



> Reines destilliertes Wasser macht meistens gar keine Probleme, Biobefall tritt sowieso nicht auf und Korrosion lässt sich vermeiden. Ich hab das selbst eine Weile genutzt, und bin dann einfach so auf Dp Ultra gewechselt. Vielleicht gehe ich wieder zurück oder auf eine Mischung, wenn meine Vorräte zur Neige gehen. Ist auch beim Entleeren einfacher, Dp Ultra klebt und riecht immer so, wenn es irgendwo hinkommt.


Danke, ich behalte das im Hinterkopf. Werde dieses Mal aber wieder mit DP Ultra arbeiten, vielleicht mit max. 1/4 Anteil destilliertem Wasser.



LightLoop schrieb:


> Warum die Artic p12 in schwarz und nicht auch in weiß  ?


Darüber habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht. Vielleicht, weil die drei Artic am verbauten 360er auch schwarz sind, weil man sie dort nicht sieht oder weil die Radis auch schwarz sind.

Der 140er Noiseblocker als künftig einziger Gehäuselüfter sitzt dagegen prominent sichtbar am Heck, deshalb musste er weiß sein. Ist übrigens ein echtes Schmuckstück, das Teil. Wenn er so gut und leise lüftet wie er aussieht und sich anfühlt, wird er die 25 Euro wert sein.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ja das DP-Ultra klebt immer etwas, das ist auch immer was was mich daran bei Umbauten etwas gestört hat. Aber ansonsten habe ich noch nie Probleme im Loop damit gehabt. Selbst damals nicht als ich das Zeug noch in Gelb drin hatte. In Gelb war aber besser um nach Lecks zu suchen, denn das konnte ich auf dem Zewa viel besser erkennen als jetzt wo ich nach Feuchtigkeit schauen muss.

Aber mit meinem ganzen RGBs und auch meinen klare Röhren(Hardtubes) was ich verbaut habe macht sich das DP-Ultra in transparent besser.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Womit reinige ich denn die Schläuche und die anderen gebrauchten Komponenten am besten? Alles da, Cillit Bang grün & orange, reichlich destilliertes Wasser ...


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Cillit Bang würde ich nur für die Radiatoren verwenden, für alles andere wenn nicht stark verschmutzt ist reicht Seifenwasser aus wie Spülmittel. Danach gut ausspülen und am ende in destiliertes Wasser legen. Wenn Kühler sich zugesetzt haben nehme ich auch schon mal Essig oder Zitronensäure verdünnt mit Wasser zum einweichen und eine Zahnbürste zum reinigen.

Mein AGB von Watercool sah nach dem Kauf sauber aus und hatte es so verbaut.

Nach dem einbauen merkte ich aber dass das Glas von innen verschmiert war. Da ich im Nachhinein noch eine Röhre austauschen musste baute ich den AGB aus und reinige die Glasröhre mit Spülmittel und spülte das ganze dann gut aus. Jetzt ist nichts mehr verschmiert und auch sauber.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Bis auf den Umstand, dass er weiße Fusseln an seine Umgebung abgegeben hat, geht's ihm gut.



Also doch Weichmacher. Oder es war Staub im Kreislauf.
Die Weichmacher werden ja gerne übersehen und sind in diesen Mengen auch noch weit entfernt von problematisch, aber sie sind da. Andererseits, was schon im Loop ist, kann nicht mehr aus den Schläuchen kommen. Manche Leute kochen ihren Schlauch vor Gebrauch ausführlich ab (teils auch in Essig), um im Voraus möglichst viele Weichmacher herauszubekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

In meinem Fall habe ich damals als ich Schlauch verbaut in den ersten 3 Monate immer wieder was umgebaut oder ergänzt und habe zu diesem Anlass auch die Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht, damit sollte was ausgewaschen worden sein es nicht mehr mit drin ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also doch Weichmacher.


Das hast du ja hier schon festgestellt. 

Edit: Das Wasser wurde zum Schluss hin übrigens doch knapp über 40°C warm. Das hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass ich seit einiger Zeit auf Undervolting pfeife und mit manuellen Curve-Punkten der Grafikkarte  1,081 V zuführe, um überall stabil mit 2070-2085/8100 MHz spielen zu können. Das bringt die Radiatorlüfter ans Limit. Die hängen dann nach ein, zwei Stunden Zocken in ihrem Maximum von 1.850 UPM und können die steigenden Temps nicht mehr abfangen. Einmal hat die GPU sogar 56°C gesehen. Das ist eigentlich zu viel für 'ne WaKü.

Aber das ändert sich ja nun mit frischem Wasser, sauberen Komponenten, neuer WLP und vor allem mit mehr Radiatorfläche pro abzuführendem Watt. Allerdings erst morgen. Heute ist nun doch nur Neukomponentenreinigungstag gewesen.


----------



## ShirKhan (4. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiii du hast noch ein hässlichen Klotz im Rechner drin...


Was meinst du?


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Sieht schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## ShirKhan (4. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Danke. Leider gab's reichlich collateral damage.

- Nicht schlimm: Hab am Board einen USB-Pin abgebrochen und an der Gehäusefront deshalb einen von vier Anschlüssen verloren.
- Blöd: Hab den Wassertemp-Sensor geliefert, zerquetscht, nehme ich an. Kann man nachkaufen.
- Gravierend: Beim Zusammenbau nach dem Reinigen der Magicool DCP 450 (Pumpe und AGB) war ich wohl zu grob, die hat jetzt einen Haarriss. Ich behelfe mir morgen erst mal mit Sekundenkleber. Fatal: Der Liefertermin bei Caseking ist unbekannt und woanders finde ich die Pumpe nicht. Ich kann aber keine kaufen, die nur einen Zentimeter höher ist, sonst krieg ich die nicht mehr befüllt! Was tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun ist auch noch die Grafikkarte ausgefallen. Code 43, meldet Windows. Ist da doch ein Rest Wasser von der Reinigung (komplett auseinandergebaut) auf die Platine geraten? Oh Mann. Ich warte mal bis morgen ab.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Die Graka ist wieder da. Könnte sein, dass nur der 2-Pin-Stromstecker lose war. Uff.

Die Wunde an der Pumpe habe ich erst mit Klebstoff, dann mit Silikon zugekleistert. Aber das braucht eine Lösung.

Edit:

Hab 'ne Pumpen-AGB-Kombi gefunden, die nicht höher ist als die DCP450M, nur dreimal so teuer. Aber vielleicht hält sie dann auch ein bisschen mehr aus. Und sie ist sofort lieferbar!
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite inkl. Pu…

Aus der Artikelbeschreibung bei Caseking:

_"Die Stromversorgung erfolgt über 4-Pol Molex. Zudem lässt sich die Pumpe  über einen Adapter auch an einen PWM-Anschluss verbinden. Die  PWM-Steuerung der Pumpe ermöglicht dabei eine automatische Regulierung  der Drehzahl. So wird bei Bedarf volle Leistung gewährt oder ein  flüsterleiser Betrieb im Standby-Modus."_

(Runter-) Regeln wär gut, denn sie ist stärker als die Magicool-Pumpe und bei voller Leistung wohl auch deutlich lauter. Mein Board hat _"1x 4-poliger Anschluss für die Wasserpumpe"_. Wie hab ich mir eine Regelung über PWM denn vorzustellen? Abhängig von der CPU-Temperatur?


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich glaube, die Fließrichtung ist auch falsch.

Seht euch bitte mal die Bilder dazu an. Der CPU-Kühler ist auch nur zu zwei Dritteln mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt. Temps sind niedrig, allerdings bisher auch ohne Last. Bei jedem Anlaufen zieht die Pumpe als erstes mal jede Menge Luftblasen. Der AGB leert sich dann schnell bis zur Hälfte und füllt sich nach dem Ausschalten wieder.

Wenn der AGB nicht schon angerissen wäre, würde ich die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe tauschen. So aber fass ich die lieber nicht an. Im Moment hält das Silikon das Leck dicht.

Geht das überhaupt, wie ich das gemacht habe? Vor und hinter der Pumpe kommen als erstes Radiatoren?

Ich lass' wieder nichts aus, oder? 

Edit: Neue Pumpe ist bestellt. Hilft ja nix ...


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ist natürlich nicht schön wenn so viel passiert und zum Glück hast du das mit der Grafikkarte noch hin bekommen. Wäre sie nass geworden muss sie gut getrocknet werden, denn destiliertes Wasser leitet nicht stark und kann daher zu Störungen oder Fehler kommen.

Die neue Pumpe ist jedenfalls besser als die Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe.

Mit PWM kannst halt auf feste Drehzahl gehen und dann halt eine Drehzahl bestimmen mit der die Pumpe ausreichend fördert und leise bleibt. Zum Durchfluss kann ich jetzt nichts groß sagen, da ich auf der Schnelle die Anschlüsse der Pumpe nicht kenne. Der CPU Kühler zeigt ja wo es rein und raus geht. Oft muss der aber was geschwenkt werden, da sich sonst Luft einschließen kann und nicht gut raus kann. Dein vorderer Radiator ist auch ungünstig verbaut, da er nach unten hin verbaut ist. Dein AGB musst du sehr voll machen damit du das Gehäuse gut kippen kannst und es wird sich dort auch immer Luft ansammeln, da nach unten hin Luft von sich aus nicht raus gelangen wird.

Vielleicht ist dein Frontradiator nicht richtig gefüllt was dein Problem verusacht.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein vorderer Radiator ist auch ungünstig verbaut, da er nach unten hin verbaut ist.


Alle drei Radis sind gleichartig bestückt: Lüfter außen, einblasend. Wie würdest du den unteren denn verbauen?


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Ich meinte auch nicht die Lüfter sondern die zwei Anschlüsse des Radiators die unten verbaut sind und oben sich Luft ansammelt. Du bekommst dort auch die Luft nicht raus wenn du dein Gehäuse nicht stark beim entlüften kippst und im laufe des Betriebes wird sich dort auch immer die Luft oben ansammeln, denn der Durchfluss wird nicht so stark sein das die Luft ohne kippen des Gehäuse von sich aus nach unten raus gelangt.

Du wirst beim entlüften auch nicht die komplette Luft raus bekommen, denn das dauert meist auch ein paar Tagen bis es von alleine raus gelangt. Aber an diesem Radiator wird dies nie geschehen.

Dein Radiator wird daher nicht komplett befüllt sein.
Du müsstest in diesem Sinn eine Lösung finden wie du den Radiator so verbauen kannst das die Anschlüsse oben sitzen, dann geht beim befüllen die Luft von alleine raus und es wird sich dann auch im laufe des Betriebes keine Luft darin ansammel können und von sich aus raus gelangen.

Vielleicht kannst in andersherum einbauen und mit den Schläuchen durch den Laufwerkskäfig raus gehen.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

War ein Verständnisfehler hier: "vorne" gelesen, "unten" verstanden. Danke für die Erläuterung, das wird nicht ganz einfach. Aber unmöglich ist es nicht.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

@IICARUS: Du hast sicher recht mit dem Radiator. Es blubbert, knistert und raschelt da unten ohne Unterlass. Das war bei meinem Erstversuch vor einem Jahr nicht so.

Und ich hab sicher recht mit der falschen Flussrichtung. Denn die CPU-Temps sind zwar nicht hoch, aber zu hoch für eine frische Wasserkühlung.

Anyway: Das Silkon an der Pumpe hält vorerst und der restliche Loop ist auch dicht. Kann also in Ruhe auf die Ersatzteile warten.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Zur Flussrichtung kann ich nichtszu sagen, da ich dieses aus dem Bild nicht sehen kann. Denn mir ist an dieser Pumpe nicht bekannt wo es rein und raus geht.

Wobei die Temperatur auch mit dem Radiator zusammen hängen kann, wenn da Luft drin ist. Denn mit Luft wird auch die Wassertemperatur mit ansteigen und mit ihr auch die CPU Temperatur.


----------



## ShirKhan (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Links ist OUT an der Pumpe, hab doch ein Bild angehängt in #340.

Aber das kann ich auch selbst nachvollziehen, braucht man ja keinen Meistertitel für: Ist falsch, geht an der CPU bei OUT rein. Und laut diesem Beitrag ist das relevant.

Die Graka bleibt kühl, scheint also weniger der Radiator als die Flussrichtung zu sein. Ist aber egal, ich folge trotzdem deinem Rat aus #343.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Stimmt doch gar nicht was du da schreibst, die Pumpe hat links den Auslass und demnach verläuft dein Loop in die richtige Richtung! 

Bin jetzt das ganze nachgegangen, denn auf deinem Bild der Pumpe konnte ich zunächst nicht ersehen wo der Ein und Auslass genau ist, weil die Schrift darauf dadurch das der AGB etwas verdreht fotografiert wurde nicht richtig zu erkennen ist. Natürlich ist dir das besser bekannt, da du ja deine Wasserkühlung selbst vor dir stehen hast und ich dazu da ich diese Pumpe selbst noch nie hatte mich extra dazu erkundigen muss.

Hier auf diesem Bild eines anderen Thema ist es besser ersichtlich, links Auslass und oben wird der Einlass gemacht. Dafür ist der Einlass unten rechts verschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal dein Loop....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie kommst du drauf das dein CPU-Kühler falsch angeschlossen ist? Denn laut deinem Bild ist da nichts falsch angeschlossen. Links hast du den Einlass und rechts den Auslass. Der Auslass ist auch normalerweise näher am Rand des Kühlers. Der Einlass sitzt normalerweise immer mittig und natürlich macht es auch was aus wenn der nicht richtig angeschlossen ist. Habe auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Ist im Übrigem bei der Grafikkarte nicht anders, denn dort befindet sich auch eine Jetplate.


----------



## ShirKhan (6. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070*

Du hast recht, sorry.  Anscheinend braucht man doch einen Meistertitel dafür.  

Es sollte übrigens nichts vorwurfsvolles oder forderndes in meinem letzten Posting rüberkommen. Auf die Idee käme ich nicht, wenn ich hier Hilfe erhalte. Danke, dass du dich damit beschäftigst!


Edit:


> Der Auslass ist auch normalerweise näher am Rand des Kühlers. Der  Einlass sitzt normalerweise immer mittig und natürlich macht es auch was  aus wenn der nicht richtig angeschlossen ist. Habe auch nie das  Gegenteil behauptet. Ist im Übrigem bei der Grafikkarte nicht anders,  denn dort befindet sich auch eine Jetplate.


Die Feststellung, dass Ein- und Auslass beim CPU-Kühler beachtet werden müssen, ging nicht in deine Richtung, sondern war Selbstvergewisserung. Der EK-Kühler kam hier nämlich ohne die geringste Anleitung an. (Welche der Befestigungsschrauben verwendet werden müssen, habe ich in einem Youtube-Video des Herstellers gefunden.) Und die gepostete schematische Zeichnung, auf der Ein- und Auslass zu sehen sind, habe ich erst nach dem Einbau recherchiert. War wohl reines Glück (oder Intuition), dass ich das richtig angeschlossen habe.

Gleiches gilt für den GPU-Kühler: Auch hier habe ich den Eingang eher zufällig richtig gewählt. Hab eben noch mal eine Grafik dazu gesucht und gefunden. Vierlleicht hatte ich die unterbewusst noch im Kopf. Man muss auch mal Glück haben!


----------



## ShirKhan (16. April 2020)

Gestern endlich kamen die Ersatzteile, heute fertig. Bin glücklich, alles ist gut jetzt.  Bericht über Temps und Geräusch folgt.

Im Moment noch zwei Fragen:

- Sollte der AGB bis zum Rand gefüllt sein?
- Mit welcher Drehzahl sollte die Pumpe mindestens laufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2020)

Da das System wohl noch etwas Luft enthält, mach ihn ruhig relativ voll. Zum Druckausgleich kannst du einfach die Verschlussschraube oben ganz leicht losdrehen. Dichtet der Dichtring nicht mehr ab, kommt auch Luft durch.
Die Drehzahl ist ganz einfach, solange du keine Temperaturprobleme hast, kannst du runter gehen, solange du die Pumpe nicht hörst oder das Geräusch nicht stört, hoch. Meine DDCs laufen auf Vollgas (4500 Umdrehungen) und ich höre kaum was; deine wird durch den Agb und den normalen Plastikboden wohl erst bei ~3000 leise sein.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Ich mach meinen anfangs auch immer gut voll, weil immer noch irgendwo etwas Luft mit beihaltend und mit der Zeit noch in den AGB gelangt. Ansonsten lasse ich immer so zwischen 5 und 10mm frei. Mit Wärme dehnt sich halt das Wasser etwas aus. Kann es mit 30°C kaum sehen, aber mit 45-47°C geht mein Wasserspiegel gut 5mm hoch.

Diese 45-47°C lasse ich manchmal drauf kommen um besser entlüften zu können, denn durch den Druck löst sich die Luft die irgendwo noch sitzt und gelangt besser ins AGB. Kann ich immer beobachten weil sobald mein Loop solch eine Temperatur erreicht ich auf volle Drehzahl laufen lasse und die ersten 2-5min einiges an Luft ins AGB gelangt. Dann lasse ich die Lüfter wieder normal laufen.

Würde ich ohne hohe Temperatur direkt die Pumpe hoch drehen würde so gut wie nichts ins AGB gelangen.
Selbst nach über 2 Wochen seitdem mein Loop befüllt ist kommt dann noch ein klein wenig was nach.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. April 2020)

Hab den AGB jetzt ganz voll gemacht und die Schraube leicht gelöst. 

Im Vergleich zum optischen und akustischen Wasserfall meines letzten Versuchs herrscht jetzt himmlische Ruhe. Luftbläschen sind jetzt schon keine mehr in CPU- und GPU-Kühler zu sehen. Im Loop strömt es völlig ruhig. 

Die Pumpe ist unterhalb 3000 UPM quasi nicht mehr zu hören, ja. Ich lasse sie vom Board steuern, was eine Änderung der Drehzahl nach CPU-Temp bedeutet. Wäre es cleverer, sie an den Quadro anzuschließen und nach Wasser- oder Lufttemperatur zu steuern? Einen Anschluss dort habe ich allerdings nicht mehr frei. Müsste dafür die 4 Lüfter der zwei 240er zusammen an einen Quadro-Anschluss klemmen, aber da spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen, oder?

@Sinuspass: Was meinst du mit Plastikboden? Das Pumpengehäuse ist aus Metall. Pumpe/AGB sind akustisch vollständig vom Gehäuse entkoppelt.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Pumpe brauchst nicht steuer, einfach gewünschte fest Drehzahl einstellen mit der du zufrieden bis und gut ist. 
Denn das ganze macht am ende sehr wenig aus.

Meine Pumpe lasse ich auch auf eine feste niedrige Drehzahl laufen, nur zum befüllen und entlüften stelle ich sie auf volle Drehzahl.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> @Sinuspass: Was meinst du mit Plastikboden? Das Pumpengehäuse ist aus Metall. Pumpe/AGB sind akustisch vollständig vom Gehäuse entkoppelt.


Stimmt, mein Fehler. Das Metallgehäuse macht schon was aus, wenn es um Dämpfung geht. Der Platine schadet es auch nicht, wenn sie etwas kühler läuft. Mit Metalldeckel wird eben noch mehr abgefangen, aber da sie bei dir ja schon lautlos ist, muss das eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Selbst nach über 2 Wochen seitdem mein Loop befüllt ist kommt dann noch ein klein wenig was nach.


War das Neubefüllen eine Wartung, die du (wie oft?) regelmäßig durchführst? Tauschst du dann nur das Wasser aus?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

Wasser habe ich letztens erst nach 2 Jahre betrieb komplett ausgetauscht.
Sollte was fehlen fülle ich natürlich in dieser Zeit was nach.

Aber letztens habe ich bei mir meine komplette Wasserkühlung zerlegt und komplett anders neu aufgebaut. Das ist auch noch nicht so lange her und vor 2-3 Wochen musste ich noch was Nachbearbeiten weshalb ich erneut die Kühlflüssigkeit ablassen und danach wieder neu befüllen musste.

Kannst hier mit Bilder sehen wie sich mein Rechner verändert hat.
WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

Ein Kunstwerk. 

Ich glaube euch, dass die Pumpendrehzahl nicht variabel sein muss, experimentiere aber derzeit trotzdem mit einer flachen Kurve nach Wassertemp ohne min/max-Extreme. Wenn ich schon die Möglichkeit habe zu regeln ...

Neben der Pumpe hab ich jetzt alle sieben Radiatorlüfter an _einem _Quadro-Eingang hängen. Nach meiner Rechnung ist deren gemeinsamer Maximalverbrauch 18,6 W. Der Quadro verkraftet 25 W je Eingang, das sollte also passen. Die zwei freien Lüfteranschlüsse sind derzeit für die Gehäuseabluft und den RAM-Lüfter. Der Gehäuselüfter wird dabei nach Gehäuselufttemp, der RAM-Lüfter über den Softwaresensor DIMM-Temp geregelt.

Fun fact: Der zerstörte Wassersensor ist gar nicht zerstört. Hatte ihn im vorherigen Versuch nur nicht ordentlich befestigt gekriegt, deshalb lieferte er keine Werte. Nun hab ich also einen dritten Sensor, den ich durch eine Schlauchdurchführung hinten am Gehäuse raushängen lasse und ihn "Raumluft" nenne.

Was mach ich Sinnvolles damit? Sommer/Winter-Profile anlegen oder was?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

Sommer/Winterprofile braucht man nur, wenn man zu wenig Radiatorfläche hat 
Ne, im Ernst, mit den Sensoren kannst du eben entsprechende Profile anlegen für unterschiedliche Einstellungen oder aber du optimierst deine Drehzahlen auf den EInsatzzweck.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

Der Einsatzzweck ist bis auf weiteres, die Wassertemperatur nicht über 35°C steigen zu lassen, um ein erneutes Ausflocken der Schlauchbestandteile ins Wasser zu verhindern.  Mal sehen, wie lange mir das gelingt, der nächste Sommer ist fast da.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

35°C ist ja kein fester Wert, das ist ein fließender Übergang von gut zu schlecht. Aber wer schön sein will, muss leiden, bei Hitze wird es dann eben entweder laut oder dreckig.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

Ich habe die gleichen Lüfterkurven für mein Winter und Sommer Profil gespeichert. Der einzige Unterschied liegt daran das ich im Winterprofil die Lüfter vom Mora erst ab 30°C mit laufen lasse. Im Sommerprofil laufen sie immer langsam mit, da es nichts bringen würde da ich dann auch auf eine Raumtemperatur bis zu 30°C kommen kann. Die Lüfter würden dann nur ständig an und aus gehen.

Mit Raumtemperatur habe ich zwar schon versucht, aber bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen. Daher lasse ich immer nach Wassertemperatur per Kurve regeln und die regelt sich ja auch automatisch nach Raumtemperatur, weil dann die Wassertemperatur auch höher anliegen wird.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 35°C ist ja kein fester Wert, das ist ein fließender Übergang von gut zu schlecht.


Ist klar. Aber irgend eine Gradzahl muss ich der Kurve als Wert für die max UPM ja geben. Warum nicht 35? 



> Aber wer schön sein will, muss leiden, bei Hitze wird es dann eben entweder laut oder dreckig.


Oder beides. Aber schön gesagt, so ist das wohl.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Raumtemperatur habe ich zwar schon versucht, aber bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen.


Und was mach ich jetzt mit meinem dritten Sensor?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

Ist egal.. kannst ja die Raumtemperatur oder die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse messen, da manche Sensoren auf dem Mainboard manchmal auch etwas ungünstig sitzen und ein separater Sensor im Gehäuse auch zum auslesen der Temperatur darin gut ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. April 2020)

Gehäusetemp misst schon der zweite, Board hat keinen. Dann häng ich ihn ins Bier.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. April 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> die Wassertemperatur nicht über 35°C steigen zu lassen


Bis jetzt klappt's, auch bei Grafikkarten-Vollgas. In ersten ernsthaften Tests spiele ich entspannt mit Taktraten, die ich vorher nur zum Benchen rausgeholt habe. (Bild: GTA V)

Und dieser Extrem-Takt wird gehalten! Das ist der Lohn für den ganzen Aufwand. Supergeil! 

Edit:

Wenn die Faustregel noch gilt, dass 120 x 120 mm Radiatorfläche 50 W TDP abführen können, bin ich jetzt im Spiel: Realistische max. 300 W Gaming-TDP für GPU und CPU zusammen ergeben max. 43 W (bei  einem 360er und zwei 240er Radiatoren).

Das reicht immer noch nicht für leise _und_ kühl. Aber immerhin für eins von beiden.  Hab erstmals das Gefühl, eine ernstzunehmende Wasserkühlung zu betreiben.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. April 2020)

Neues Abenteuer: Pumpe kaputt, hier nachzulesen. Sorry fürs fremdgehen, ich treibe mich in letzter Zeit halt eher bei CB rum.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Die neue Pumpe sieht viel besser aus und der Glaskörper hätte ich auch bevorzugt.
Natürlich ist es doof das nach so kurzer Zeit deine erste neue Pumpe bereits defekt wurde und ich hätte sie auch zurück gesendet, da sie mir auch zu unsicher gewesen wäre.

Hast ja nochmals Glück gehabt das du die neue so schnell geliefert bekommen hast.


----------



## ShirKhan (10. Mai 2020)

Hab noch mal umgebaut:  240er vorne raus, neuer 360er rein. Das Setup ist nun also 2 x 360, 1 x 240. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HDDs mussten dadurch weiter ins Gehäuseinnere und eine Etage tiefer. Das geht ein bisschen auf Kosten der Optik, weil man sie samt Verkabelung nun auch durchs Seitenfenster sieht. Die HDD-Anschlüsse auf die andere Seite zu legen war mir aber zu eng und zu schwierig.

Radiatorentechnisch ist das Gehäuse nun ausgereizt. Beweis gefällig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist vorne oben. Hiermit beanspruche ich die kürzeste Schlauchverbindung zwischen zwei Radis in diesem Forum realisiert zu haben. 

Natürlich ist auch wieder was schief gelaufen.

Vor kurzem hatte ich festgestellt, dass der weiße Schlauch von Mayhems wohl nicht mehr angeboten wird. Während des Umbaus entschied ich deshalb in einem Anflug schwäbischer Sparsamkeit, nicht das letzte Stück neuen Schlauchs, sondern ein ausgebautes aus dem alten Loop zu verwenden. Bekanntermaßen gab's da ja ein Problem mit ausgeflockten Schlauchbestandteilen. Anstatt den Gebrauchtschlauch gründlich zu reinigen, entschied ich aber,  das es genügt, ihn kurz mit destilliertem Wasser durchzuspülen. Nach dem Motto: Die löslichen Bestandteile sind ja früher schon rausgespült worden. 

Man ahnt es: Nix war rausgespült. Und erneut hatte ich weiße Schwebeteilchen, diesmal im frischen Wasser des neuen  Loops.  Weil ich den nicht noch mal komplett öffnen und neu machen wollte, habe ich heute einen Workaround gemacht mit, naja, einigermaßen gutem Erfolg. Im laufenden Betrieb und bei voller Pumpendrehzahl  saugte ich Wasser aus dem AGB, schüttete es weg und ersetzte es durch frisches. Das wiederholte ich so oft, bis ich fast einen Liter Fertiggemisch verblasen hatte und dann noch zweimal mit destilliertem Wasser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erfolg: Halbwegs. Das Wasser ist nicht ganz, aber ziemlich sauber geworden, weiße Ablagerungen gibt es fast keine, gut genug for now. Wichtig ist mir das saubere Wasser im neuen Loop ja auch deshalb, weil ich die These testen möchte, dass kühleres Wasser das Ausflocken dauerhaft verhindert. Deshalb halte ich das Wasser bisher konsequent unter 35°C. Diesen Luxus leiste ich mir jetzt mit der besseren Kühlung auch um den Preis etwas höherer Lautstärke. Mal sehen, wie das weitergeht. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, gibts beim nächsten Umbau schwarze Schläuche, ohne Weichmacher. 

Dann gleich den nächsten Bock geschossen. ^^ Wieder mal fiel das Window Side Panel im ausgebauten Zustand um, wieder mal hatte die Scheibe einen neuen Kratzer. Schlau wie ich bin, suchte im im Netz nach Hausmitteln, um Kratzer aus Glas zu entfernen. Die Idee mit der Zahnpasta gefiel mir. Nach dem Abspülen sah ich, dass alle Kratzer noch drin waren. Und ich nun ein Milchglasfenster im Gehäuse haben würde, weil die Zahnpasta das Plexiglas (Plexiglas, nicht Glas!) trüb geschliffen hatte.

Natürlich gibt's keine Ersatzteile mehr für das 2012er Gehäuse. Also gehe ich jetzt endgültig unter die Handwerker, hab mir zwei passende Scheiben Polycarbonat bestellt (die erste zum Üben) und fahr morgen in den Baumarkt wegen Bohrzubehör. 

To be continued ...


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

Mehr Fläche ist immer gut und mit Rückschläge hat mit Sicherheit schon jeder zu tun gehabt.
Manchmal hat es auch nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun, sondern weil man zu gemütlich ist und was nicht genau genommen wird. 

Aber wie sagt man so schön... lernen macht schlau und schlau werden macht schön... oder so ähnlich... 
Sorry, kleiner Schwerz am Rande damit man solche Fehlschläge etwas besser verarbeitet.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Mai 2020)

Ist die Scheibe drin oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man zweimal gucken? Gut. 

Hab noch ein bisschen aufgeräumt und bin jetzt fertig, mit allem. Demnächst noch ein paar Bilder, mit Environment.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2020)

Bei mir sieht man es, da meine Scheibe getönt ist.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Mai 2020)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Demnächst noch ein paar Bilder, mit Environment.



Done.


----------



## ShirKhan (16. März 2021)

@IICARUS: Hat zwar zwei Jahre gedauert. Aber diese Saat hast du gelegt.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. März 2021)

Und verkauft. Zum Abschied sag ich leise Tschüss, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit dir! 

Viel Spaß dem neuen Besitzer von "*Deutschlands schnellster Nvidia RTX 2070*"! Ich hänge ebay-Beschreibung und -Bilder zur Erinnerung hier an.

Fun fact: Die neue AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Reference ist (fast) schon wieder so eine Granate. Aktuell Platz 2 in Deutschland und 7 weltweit im Time Spy Grafik Score. 

Ich hab aber auch einen Dusel mit meinen Karten. Oder, wie der Pfälzer sagt: "'s Gligg kehrt de Dumme!" 

Hier kann dann zu.  Have fun!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark Welt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich mit anderen Nvidia-Modellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

